# Chicago Gameday - 11/09/02 (now including the Castle Brawl photos link!)



## Mark (Aug 25, 2002)

Update - Here's a link to some photos and files used for the Castle Brawl game-

http://www.creativemountaingames.com/castle.asp

There are about five dozen photos of a 28mm scaled castle that I used for a Gameday event.  Some really nice close shots that might help for miniatures painting and some gridded jpgs (and a PDF) that you could download for use in a game, if you like. !

Here is a list of the prizes donated by various companies...

*NBOS Mapping Software* (I'll put this one up top since it is software and not a book or d20, like the other prizes.  )
_The Fractal Mapper v6.0_ - The Fractal Mapper is a high-powered mapping system that lets gamers create a wide variety of of maps - dungeons, continents, cities, and more! With it's easy to use interface, powerful features, and unique capabilities, making high quality maps with The Fractal Mapper is a breeze! 

*Fiery Dragon Productions* (they allowed me to store my luggage in their booth _and_ they used Creative Mountain Games written material in their Counter Pack II, _which had sold out at the convention!_)
_Of Sound Mind (autographed)_
_Beyond All Reason (autographed)_ 
_Queen of Lies (autographed)_
_Counter Collection II (2 copies)_

*Atlas Games*
_Nyambe: African Adventures_

*Badaxe Games* (Actually left over from the last gameday, but I don't think Ben "Wulf Ratbane" Durbin will mind if I pass it along. I'm now informed by Ben he will be in attendance and bringing more prizes! I've edited the list...)
_Heroes of High Favor: Dwarves_
_Heroes of High Favor: Half-Orcs_

*Bastion Press*
_Oathbound: Domains of the Forge_

*Citizen Games*
_Sidewinder: Wild West Adventure_

*Green Ronin Publishing*
_The Assassin's Handbook_
_The Book of the Righteous_

*Guildhouse Games*
_Dark and Stormy Night_
_A Green Place to Die_
_A Mage's Tale_
_The Plague of Nyrathoth_
_Red or White_
_The Succubus Bride_
_A Thief's Tale_

*Kenzer & Company*
_Harvest of Darkness_
_Aldriv's Revenge_
_Siren's Prize_
_Forging Darkness_

*Monkey God Enterprises*
_Black Ice Well_
_At the Edge of Dreams_
_The Jade Magi: Sewer Crawl_

*Mystic Eye Games*
_The Hunt: Rise of Evil_
_The Witch of Loch-Durnan_
_Blight Magic: Arcane Mysteries_
_Urban Blight: Fould Locales_
_Libram Equitis: Volume I (Ambient)_
_Wild Spellcraft (Natural 20 Press)_
_Bluffside: City on the Edge (Thunderhead Games)_
_Interludes: Brief Expiditions to Bluffside (Thunderhead Games)_

*OtherWorld Creations*
_Diomin: Campaign Kit (2 copies)_
_Chill (non-d20 Mayfair Games)_

*Paradigm Concepts*
_Lords of the Peaks: The Essential Guide to Giants_
_Carnival of Swords_
_Forged in Magic_

*Privateer Press*
_Monsternomicon: Volume I Denizens of the Iron Kingdoms_
The WitchFire Trilogy (3 Modules as one prize!)
_Book One: The Longest Night_
_Book Two: Shadow of the Exile_
_Book Three: The Legion of Lost Souls_

*Sovereign Press*
_Sovereign Stone: Campaign Sourcebook_
_Sovereign Stone: Codex Mysterium_

*Sword & Sorcery Studios*
_Scarred Lands Gazetteer: Ghelspad (2 copies)_
_Secrets & Societies (Scarred Lands)_
_Creature Collection II : Dark Menagerie_
_Demon God's Fane (Malhavoc Press)_
_If Thoughts Could Kill (Malhavoc Press)_
_The Banewarrens (Malhavoc Press - 2 copies)_

*Troll Lords Games*
_The Heart of Glass_
_St. Anton's Fire_
_Dark Druids_
_The Hermit_
_The Lost City of Gaxmoor_

*Kenzer & Company*
_Harvest of Darkness_
_Aldriv's Revenge_
_Siren's Prize_
_Forging Darkness_

Everyone involved in the Chicago Gameday gives their thanks to all of the comapnies who are supporting the fun!


----------



## Mark (Aug 25, 2002)

Badges are available as a PDF file zipped at this url - http://www.creativemountaingames.com/badges/enworld-gameday-3.zip If you can volunteer to print up some of these on adhesive-backed paper, please post in this thread!  

If you would like to DM a table, please post here and state the game (which d20 genre), the number of players (6 to 8 would be nice) and a brief summary of the game (give it a name, too).

Those of you who wish to only play, post with the slot and table number, please.

Location-

Games Plus  ( http://www.games-plus.com )
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

Schedule-

*Breakfast (Slot Nul)* - To be held from 8:00AM to 9:00AM at Little America (located across the tracks and a couple blocks northwest of the store)-


1. Mark (I'll meet you at the store!) 
2.  Wulf Ratbane
3. Trevalon Moonleirion
4.  Halma
5. Blood Jester
6. omokage
7. Jack Haggerty
8. Rickg
9.  Trinity666
10. KnowTheToe
11. Jovah
12. NeghVar
13. pat_b
14. William Ronald
15. Fayredeth
16. CTD
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.  (No actual limit on seating, as far as we know  )

*(Arrive at the store around 9AM to settle in at your game tables)*

*Slot One - 9:30AM to 2:30PM *

 Game 1 - *This Castle's Not Big Enough For the Lot of Us!* D&D3E/d20 (10th-level Brawl)
 Summary - _Using the Core Rules Only, trick out a character and prove that you know which class is the most powerful and how to make a Monster out of a Man!  DMG wealth chart in play, no more than ten magic items (five missiles count as one item), no "wish" items, no planar travel, "Castle" will be covered in a dome the size of the playing space.  Last character alive wins!  Players must submit their character at least two weeks prior to Gameday for final check and approval.  (Save me time, and show your work/math for anything particularly slick...  )_
 DM - Mark 
 Seats - Full

1. DocMoriartty
2. Halma
3. William Ronald
4.  KSchourek

 Game 2 - *Crossed Swords* D&D3E/d20 (7th- level Adventure)
 Summary - _The Motram family has been swordmakers to royalty for the past 50 years, and have never missed a delivery date. Now, however, Duke Admetus's commissioned blade is overdue, and two emmissaries sent to the Motram family manor have not returned. Can you recover the Duke's sword and discover the fate of your predecessors?_
 DM - Kid Charlemange ("special room")
 Seats - 1 seats left

1. Eridanis
2. Wulf Ratbane
3. Rickg
4. jalea
5. Jovah
6.

 Game 3 - *Moonlight Madness* _by Penny and Skip Williams_ D&D3E/d20 (Conversion of 6th-level Adventure)
 Summary - _You're trapped in a town driven wild with fear.  How can you hope to escape a city under near-martial law because of a werewolf scare?  At least you've met up with some adventurers in the same predicament as yourself.  They seem friendly enough...but are they harboring the same dark secret as you? _
 DM - Trevalon Moonleirion
 Seats - Full

1. Fayredeth --- Halfling Paladin
2. KnowTheToe
3. CTD
4. Painfully
5. EricNoah
6. thalmin
7. Baron Von StarBlade (Running late 11:30ish)

 Game 4 - *"Oona goota?"* Star Wars/d20 (6th-level Adventure)
Summary - "Yes, in fact I was just going to see your boss.  Tell Valarian I've got the money."
_The crew of the light freighter Redline had no recollection of the party last night at the Lucky Despot casino.  Nor any idea how they had become 26,748 credits in debt to Lady Valarian, proud proprietor of the establishment.  Now, sitting in a dark corner of the Mos Eisley Cantina with only a week to pay up, it's anyone's guess as to where they will find the cash._
"Tlok Valarian.  Boopa gopakne et an anpaw...  Heh, heh, heh."
For 6th level characters, 30 point buy, Rebellion Era.
GM - Jack Haggerty [*]Email  for chargen info MWDomeier@hotmail.com
Seats - 3 seats left

1. pat_b
2. omokage
3. Paul_Klein
4. 
5. 
6.
 
 Game 5 - *Dire Straits for the Defenders of Justice* Supers/d20 (probably Mutants and Masterminds)
 Summary - _Nobody said the life of a Superhero was easy. Your newly formed team had a perfect start as the foremost protectors of the city of Pacifica. The press loved your panache and the much beleaguered Pacifica Police Department was thankful for your help. You first opponents, the supervillians Dragoon, Niedertracht and Lizard as well as numerous thugs and robbers were easily beaten and sent to long stays in prison. There was even talk of a statue in your honor.

But a lot of that goodwill vanished in the aftermath of several high profile robberies. Important members of the community were hit, and you inability to find the culprits has raised the ire of the community. Some articles in the tabloids even suggest that only individuals with your powers could have perpetrated these crimes.Your usefulness and even your integrity is in doubt.

And now the whole city is in uproar.The major's daughter Fabrice has been kidnapped by an unknown superbeing.One thing is sure: If you don't find her fast, your time as the protectors of Pacifica is in the past.

Characters will be provided. Mail me, if you have any questions._
 GM - Sebastian
 Seats - 3 seats left

1. NeghVar
2. Paul Mandigo
3. salmacis
4. 
5. 
6.

 Game 6 - *Paper Chase* C0C/d20
 Summary - _Extra credit, research opportunity, punishment, peer pressure, a few quick bucks, or hoping to impress that special someone - all of you have your reasons for being here. Locked in the Abernathy Hall library after-hours, your task was to catalog the normally under lock and key "restricted collection". Now, one of the rare volumes has been stolen from right under your noses and it's your responsibility to get it back. Or is it? Can you face the consequences of either choice?
Characters will be provided, but you may bring your own 1st-level Investigator with prior approval (contact via Private Message or e-mail with character details). All Investigators will be regular college students - no combat machines or psychics._
 GM - MattyHelms
 Seats - Full

1. Joshua Dyal (jdawg)
2. shadowlight
3. Matt L.
4. Tim A.
5. mgrasso
6. buzz

*Meal Break from 2:30PM - 3:30PM (be back on time!)*

*Prize Drawings! - 3:30PM - 4PM (system to be determined)*

*Slot Two - 4PM to 9PM (or later...)*

 Game 1 - *Unfortunate Soldiers* D&D3E/d20 (7th-level Adventure)
 Summary - Evil forces, including the Ogre Clans, have attacked from the Hills of Dissent, overrunning the outpost positions at the Gnomestand Wash.  Several important Gnomes have been captured and their fate is not known.  Your mission is to infiltrate enemy territory, discover what you can about the Gnomes, and return with them (or their remains) to the Gnome Communities.

Four 7th level characters (built by the players using the core rules only) should be sent to me by Oct. 19th for approval and adjustments (if necessary).  Spend 19,000 gp to outfit your character (including magic items from the DMG or built using the rules, experience point cost for built items at 5gp per experience point used to build).  Use this thread to coordinate who will be playing which type of character, equipment, etc.).  This will not be an easy game and you will be lucky to survive the slot, but even if one character survives and the mission is complete, it will be considered a victory for the party.  Expect to play until late into the evening and let me know if this is not possible for you.  Good luck!
 DM - Mark
 Seats - 1 seat left

1. Trevalon
2. Paul_Klein
3. Fayredeth
4. Diremede
5. ejja_1
6.

 Game 2 - *The Ghost Tower of Inverness* D&D3E/d20 (7th-level Adventure)
 Summary - _A mysterious tower. A powerful artifact. An oppressive kingdom. Your only chance to escape the latter is to enter the tower to retrive the artifact ... or die trying.  A classic 1st edition tournament module, converted to Dungeons & Dragons 3rd edition. Characters of 7th level will be provided._
 DM - Eridanis
 Seats - Full

1. Wulf Ratbane
2. William Ronald
3. Baron Von StarBlade
4. CTD
5. Painfully
6. EricNoah


 Game 3 - *Slavers ATTACK!!!!* D&D3E/d20 (1st--level Kingdoms of Kalamar Adventure)
 Summary - _My game is a 1st level adventure with Pre-generated Characters of my choosing.

        Human (Dejy) - Male Ranger
        Human (Dejy) - Male Shaman
        Human (Reanaarian) - Male Infiltrator 
        Elven (High) - Male Wizard
        Dwarven (Mountain) - Male Expert: a Weapons Smith, with a penchant for a good fight.
        Halfling (Golden, Amberhair) - Male Cleric

You have been given a mission to free your people from the clutches of the Drakkon Slavers Guild.  The two Dejy characters are charged with finding their loved one and freeing them in what ever means possible.  After several days of tracking the guild the two Dejy discover that the allusive guild was able to get the prisoners loaded onto a ship and were bond across the bay to the town of Loona.  Chartering a ship themselves with the money that was given to them by their tribe the two made their way across the bay and landed at Loona three days behind the evil slavers guild.....Now they must find out where these slavers are, and how to free their people from their evil clutches....

This is a home-brew adventure set in the Reanaarina Bay area, with the towns of Loona and Geanavue as the bases of operations.  These cities provide multitude of Role-playing opportunities for all involved.

This should last for around 5-6 hours of real time.  From 3:30 p.m. to 9:30 p.m.

I only have figures for monsters and NPC's, and not many by way of PC figures._
 DM - Halma
 Seats - Full

1. Knowthetoe:   Dwarven Expert (2nd)
2. DocMoriartty:  Reanaarian Infiltrator
3. Thalmin:  Halfling (Amberhair) Cleric
4. Sebastian:  Dejy Ranger
5. Paul Mandigo:   Dejy Shaman
6.

 Game 4 - *A Scoundrels Wages* Starwars/d20 (Mid-level Adventure)
 Summary - _The characters owe a Hutt Crime lord a favor and he's calling that favor in..._
 GM - Scott814thmpco
 Seats - 1 seat left

1. pat_b
2. Joshua Dyal
3. shadowlight
4. Matt L.
5. Tim A 
6.

 Game 5 - *A Band Reunion* Supers/d20 
 Summary - _One year after their breakup, the Masked Band is brought together by a string of eerily related robberies. Will they overcome their fears and differences to overcome the theives' hidden motives, or will the shadow of their former leader's death drive them to continue their quests alone?_
 DM - omokage
 Seats - 2 seats left

1. Jack Haggerty
2. NeghVar
3. 
4.

I will be claiming the "special room" for running a game in the second slot and it is claimed by Kid Charlemange for slot one.  There are currently some high top minis tables which may or may not be available once Curt and the Games Plus fellas reconfigure the space.  I'll let him tell us more about this as they get more details...

| Last updated
|
|
|
V


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 25, 2002)

Put me down for running a game in Slot 1.  I'll claim the special room, but if the game doesn't draw interest, I'll relinquish.

Game will be D&D 3e, 7th level characters provided (although I may take requests!)

Game Synopsis:
_D&D 3e, 6 7th level characters provided_ 
The Motram family has been swordmakers to royalty for the past 50 years, and have never missed a delivery date.  Now, however, Duke Admetus's commissioned blade is overdue, and two emmissaries sent to the Motram family manor have not returned.  Can you recover the Duke's sword and discover the fate of your predecessors?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 25, 2002)

I will be there for breakfast, I will bring more prizes (both DWARVES and HALF ORCS), and I will DM if it looks like we'll need it. 

I also have couch space for Piratecat again if it helps lure him out. 


Wulf


----------



## Mark (Aug 25, 2002)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *Put me down for running a game in Slot 1.  I'll claim the special room, but if the game doesn't draw interest, I'll relinquish.
> 
> Game will be D&D 3e, 7th level characters provided (although I may take requests!)
> (snip) *




Howdy Rob!  As the first DM to sign up for the third Chicago Gameday, the "special room" is yours. 

Will you be making breakfast?

Do you want me to put the part about taking suggestions in the description, or shall we just see how that flies in the regular posts?



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *I will be there for breakfast, I will bring more prizes (both DWARVES and HALF ORCS), and I will DM if it looks like we'll need it.
> 
> I also have couch space for Piratecat again if it helps lure him out. *




Most important meal of the early morning! 

I've adjusted the prizes post to include your generous offer.  Thanks! 

I'll keep that DMing offer in the back pocket, for now, and we'll see how people feel about DMing or playing this time around.  Thanks, it is always nice to have a fall-back position.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Aug 25, 2002)

Put me down for running a game in the morning...as for the game, right now I'm really thinking of an oldie but goodie that I'll be converting to 3e.

*Moonlight Madness* by Penny and Skip Williams.  A converted D&D 3e adventure for 6 (I'll add more if it's really that popular) 6th level characters, all of which will be provided.  I do take requests for what you want to play!

_Synopsis:  You're trapped in a town driven wild with fear.  How can you hope to escape a city under near-martial law because of a werewolf scare?  At least you've met up with some adventurers in the same predicament as yourself.  They seem friendly enough...but are they harboring the same dark secret as you? _

There should be ample opportunities for both ass-kicking combat and lots of roleplaying.

Characters: (followed by who has requested them)
1. Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian--Baron Von Starblade
2. Human Rogue--CTD*
3. Human Cleric--EricNoah
4. Human Wizard--Painfully
5. Elf Fighter/Wizard--KnowTheToe
6. Human Ranger--thalmin
7. Halfling Paladin--Fayredeth



*our good friend CTD has boldly volunteered to have last pick of the characters! 

I'm pretty willing to change your human character into something else if you can give me a good solid reason for it. I'll have this list, and maybe something on the first page about this whole thing.


Last Updated: November 3, 10:49 A.M. CST


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Aug 25, 2002)

I'll keep my other post relatively un-cluttered.

I'll play in your evening game, Mark, unless, of course, your playtest group will be running through the game as per the last gameday.

And do sign me up for breakfast...


----------



## Mark (Aug 25, 2002)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *Put me down for running a game in the morning...(snip) *




Done and done, my brother! 



			
				Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *I'll play in your evening game, Mark, unless, of course, your playtest group will be running through the game as per the last gameday.
> 
> And do sign me up for breakfast...  *




I believe that I will need you and the regulars to be playtesting it prior to the gameday, as you have said.  Should be a hoot, just like last time. 

Got you down for breakfast.  BTW, Did you see this thread here -

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=21964


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Aug 25, 2002)

> _originally posted by Mark_
> Got you down for breakfast. BTW, Did you see this thread here -
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/show...?threadid=21964



I think you'll notice by the last (well last at this point anyway) post in that thread that I did...   I'm honored to know that you remembered such a small thing about me... *blushes* a d20 publisher knows me!  And he's so dreamy, too!    (Just kidding, Mark...dont' want to scare you off...or get your hopes up... )


----------



## Mark (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm just sorry that I missed the performance!   You (and Ed) came to mind again the other day, btw, when I saw a thread about someone beginning a gaming club at their school-

_Dusts off link_

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=21665

It's at a community college but I was surprised that you hadn't jumped into the fray.  I figured you might not have caught it before it slipped down below your time threashold.   (But it isn't too old to read, post and bump, IMHO!)

Make sure Ed sees it, also, and gets his butt onto the boards to post to his thread soon!


----------



## MEG Hal (Aug 26, 2002)

Graet Mark, have a blast....as some of you know I used to live in Deerfield and Chicago and have bought stuff at the old location of Games Plus and worked for Gamers Paradise, as a side note Mark I will be happy to get autograohs for any of the winners if they want them on any of the MEG stuff and if anyone wants to run Giant Monster Rampage post the info here and I will get them a copy ASAP and you can all see how great a table top game it is....have a great time and sorry I will not be there to hang out in my old stomping ground.  I will post some info on the prizes available later in the week, it was great meeting you at GenCon Mark and please have a good time on Nov 9th!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Chicago Gameday - November 9th, 2002*

Sign me up, Mark!

I'll be at breakfast.

I'll wait and see what games are offered before I sign up to play something.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 26, 2002)

So how do you win? Random drawings?

If you need another GM, I can handle six people max and have penciled this day in so that I know it's Saturday, not Sunday as I did last time it came around.


----------



## Halma (Aug 26, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *I will be there for breakfast, I will bring more prizes (both DWARVES and HALF ORCS), and I will DM if it looks like we'll need it.
> 
> I also have couch space for Piratecat again if it helps lure him out.
> 
> ...




Hey Mark,

Put me down for one of Wulf's Games that he is dm'ing, especially if P'kitty shows up. (Even though P'kitty had mistaken me for "the Peck" at GENCON I would still like the play with him).  Having never had the pleasure of play "against" Wulf, I would love to see his DM'ing style.

I'll be there any way...

Halma -  The Dead Barbarian........?


Oh... Yea sign me up for Breakfast too....


----------



## Blood Jester (Aug 26, 2002)

*Tentative?*

Mark:

Very tentative (life is sooo inconvienient, but the options suck!), I hope to attend, but it is a long drive and I believe I would be doing it solo.  But save me a spot at breakfast for now?

-Thanks.


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2002)

Updated! 

Hal - Thanks!  Be sure to keep us informed and see if you can't find a reason to visit some relatives in the area, eh? 

Barendd - Got you in for breakfast and will await further decisions.  No DMing this time for you?

Joe - Good to have you aboard!  Sorry you missed the last time around.  Random drawing of some sort will happen in between slots so that we can accomodate those who can only make it for one half of the day or the other.  Probably at the beginning of the second slot (since this helps motivate people to return from their meal break on time  )  If you wish to DM, just tell me what system (some d20 preferably) and give me the info (morning or evening slot, title, summary, etc) and I'll add you into the pool.

Halma - You might not want to wait and see if Wulf is running anything.  He's called himself as a "back up DM", so if you see something added that strikes you as fun, jump right in and sign on up!   In the meantime, I'll put you on the breakfast list.

Blood Jester - Coming all the way from CT?!?  It'll be good to have you here.  I'll add you in for breakfast, also, for now and we'll keep our fingers crossed...


----------



## Blood Jester (Aug 26, 2002)

I was hoping to make the last one, but that possibility died on the vine, and I would really like to meet some of the folks from around here in person.  >sigh<  I'm keeping my fingers crossed too.


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Aug 26, 2002)

Wow its gameday time already 

Sign me up for breakfast. Still a little early to decide on what games to play though. . .


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Aug 26, 2002)

As of right now put me down for both of Mark's games. The only problem being I might not make it to the morning game until 10:10. 

If you think this will be a problem Mark let me know.


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2002)

Blood Jester said:
			
		

> *I was hoping to make the last one, but that possibility died on the vine, and I would really like to meet some of the folks from around here in person.  >sigh<  I'm keeping my fingers crossed too. *




Fingers in Chicago will be crossed to assist in bringing the situation to that conclusion... 



			
				Baron Von StarBlade said:
			
		

> *Wow its gameday time already
> 
> Sign me up for breakfast. Still a little early to decide on what games to play though. . . *




_It's time..._ 



			
				DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *As of right now put me down for both of Mark's games. The only problem being I might not make it to the morning game until 10:10.
> 
> If you think this will be a problem Mark let me know. *




If memory serves, I believe that Mister Moore brought the Krispy Kreme donuts last time, and Big Jack Haggerty, the Edelweis Chocolate Milk.  I don't believe I see any problem with your tardiness, if you know what I mean...

And I think Hong does...


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2002)

Did I miss this somehow?  Where's the date?  I'd like to sign up, but I'd be reluctant until I know for sure the date...


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Did I miss this somehow?  Where's the date?  I'd like to sign up, but I'd be reluctant until I know for sure the date...
> *




I'm replying quickly, JD, so I can quote you before you see the title of the thread...


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 26, 2002)

I'd like to run a morning game based on the Reaper module, the Eldest Son, a 1st level module.  Character creation is point build as per the DMG with a 32 point spending limit.  (High Fantasy)  6 people max.  Bring miniatures or provide quick descrips so I can bring miniatures.


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 26, 2002)

Count me in. Put me down to play Kid Char's game in the morning, and I'll DM a slot in the afternoon, game to be determined. (Give me two weeks or so to unpack stuff after my move, and I'll have a definite D&D adventure to offer.)

Let me know if I can help you out at all (although I know you and Curt will have things well in hand, of course!).

Thanks, Mark!


----------



## Painfully (Aug 26, 2002)

Sign me up for Piratecat's Feng Shui game...oh, yeah...flashbacks...must sleep more.

I'll be keeping an eye on the thread, and will sign up eventually.  I look forward to bringing my cool new digital camera along, so everybody bring your game faces.  

Mark, never refuse free goodies, never ever ever refuse free goodies.  Shame on you for ever thinking of it.  Two prizes for everyone!  Heck, make it three!!


----------



## Halma (Aug 26, 2002)

*DMing....*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *Halma - You might not want to wait and see if Wulf is running anything.  He's called himself as a "back up DM", so if you see something added that strikes you as fun, jump right in and sign on up!   In the meantime, I'll put you on the breakfast list*




Well put me down for your game in the morning please.... Thanks Mark.  Like Wulf I was just trying to see if P'kitty would come out too.

Halma

             I would also like to Run a game in the Afternoon too.  I will run a Kalamar Game if anyone is interested.  I will be making some changes to the Naming conventions in Kalamar though... (no Ickelplex Tonuti in my campaign). Six players preferably and start out at First Lvl.  Module to be determined.


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2002)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> *I'd like to run a morning game based on the Reaper module, the Eldest Son, a 1st level module.  Character creation is point build as per the DMG with a 32 point spending limit.  (High Fantasy)  6 people max.  Bring miniatures or provide quick descrips so I can bring miniatures. *




Excellent.  And I grabbed the summary from their website... 



			
				Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Count me in. Put me down to play Kid Char's game in the morning, and I'll DM a slot in the afternoon, game to be determined. (Give me two weeks or so to unpack stuff after my move, and I'll have a definite D&D adventure to offer.)
> 
> Let me know if I can help you out at all (although I know you and Curt will have things well in hand, of course!).
> 
> Thanks, Mark! *




Done and done!  Just let me know, by posting, after you've settled in to the new place.

Help?  I thought this thing ran itself, it's so smooth... 

(Thanks!  )



			
				Painfully said:
			
		

> *Sign me up for Piratecat's Feng Shui game...oh, yeah...flashbacks...must sleep more.
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on the thread, and will sign up eventually.  I look forward to bringing my cool new digital camera along, so everybody bring your game faces.
> 
> Mark, never refuse free goodies, never ever ever refuse free goodies.  Shame on you for ever thinking of it.  Two prizes for everyone!  Heck, make it three!! *




We'll see if the Big PC can make it out here again.  Perhaps, even, KidCthulhu will do so also...?

The more cameras the better.  We never seem to get enough pics from these things. 

I didn't want to seem greedy, after all of the support that we were getting, but I certainly won't discourage anyone now that they can see how much we all love this event! 

Will any of you be there in time for breakfast?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 26, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *You might not want to wait and see if Wulf is running anything.  He's called himself as a "back up DM."*




I would have volunteered straight away, but Kid Charlemagne snagged the Deluxe Room. 


Wulf


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 26, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I would have volunteered straight away, but Kid Charlemagne snagged the Deluxe Room.
> 
> ...




Ya gotta move fast in this town...  As a consolation prize, I may create one or more of the character using BadAxe games prestige classes...   That means I'd have to make a dwarf and a half-orc character...   Any chance that an elven PrC might be finished enough for inclusion?


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: DMing....*



			
				Halma said:
			
		

> *Well put me down for your game in the morning please.... Thanks Mark.  Like Wulf I was just trying to see if P'kitty would come out too.
> 
> Halma
> 
> I would also like to Run a game in the Afternoon too.  I will run a Kalamar Game if anyone is interested.  I will be making some changes to the Naming conventions in Kalamar though... (no Ickelplex Tonuti in my campaign). Six players preferably and start out at First Lvl.  Module to be determined. *




You're not gonna pull out of my game and get me all weepy-eyed if he decides to come out from Boston, now, are ya? 

Very nice choice on the setting, since it is very possible that a number of the gang from Kenzer & Company will be joining us!


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2002)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya gotta move fast in this town...  As a consolation prize, I may create one or more of the character using BadAxe games prestige classes...   That means I'd have to make a dwarf and a half-orc character...   Any chance that an elven PrC might be finished enough for inclusion? *




How's Greg coming along with those Gnomes...?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 26, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Barendd - Got you in for breakfast and will await further decisions.  No DMing this time for you?*



Ah, the pressure starts!  

I'll wait and see what games are offered, and run something in the afternoon if needed.  Kind of a "back-up back-up" DM....  If I do run something, it'll be d20, but not D&D or CoC.

For now, sign me up for *The Eldest son*, the Reaper module game DM'd by JoeGKushner in slot 1.


----------



## Halma (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: DMing....*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're not gonna pull out of my game and get me all weepy-eyed if he decides to come out from Boston, now, are ya?
> 
> *




No once I commit to something I will stick to it, unless irl work tears me away (hmmm... I am typing this at work....is that bad?)



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> Very nice choice on the setting, since it is very possible that a number of the gang from Kenzer & Company will be joining us!  [/B]




Well I hope they don't care that I am not a big fan of some of their naming conventions for Human races....  But I do really like the setting.  

Halma --- The Dead Barbarian

The other Aaron (DE-pecked)


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2002)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *Ah, the pressure starts!
> 
> I'll wait and see what games are offered, and run something in the afternoon if needed.  Kind of a "back-up back-up" DM....  If I do run something, it'll be d20, but not D&D or CoC.
> 
> For now, sign me up for The Eldest son, the Reaper module game DM'd by JoeGKushner in slot 1. *




No pressure, no pressure...

Just wondering if you were going to run a game so I could start guessing what sort of surgary yet abhorent treat you might be bringing. 

(You see what you did to Baron Von Starblade's Custom Title, don't you!?!  )

Got you in for Joe's game.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 26, 2002)

If I head over there for breakfast, I'd probably want to go to Carriage place across the street.  It's small but the food there is great.  Unless this is the same place in which case I've completely forgotten the name and must resort to the last desperate bid of the mad to gain a greater insight into the universe: more sleep.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *I'm replying quickly, JD, so I can quote you before you see the title of the thread...  *










  Err, right.  Thanks.  In that case, yes, I want in before the thing fills up again!    Anyone running d20 CoC?


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: DMing....*



			
				Halma said:
			
		

> *No once I commit to something I will stick to it, unless irl work tears me away (hmmm... I am typing this at work....is that bad?)
> 
> Well I hope they don't care that I am not a big fan of some of their naming conventions for Human races....  But I do really like the setting.*




If you lose your job, you will have more time to game...right? 

I think that the Kenzer folks can handle themselves, so I won't defend their naming conventions, but if they come down on this thread like a creature out of Hackmaster, and d10000 you ass, I'm not going to take responsibility for it.


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No problem, Motor City Ceasar.  Just tell me what it is you would like to do (Play or DM), which slots, DMs and table (for playing) or system, game, summary, number of players, and slot (for DMing).

Glad to hear you'll be coming across Lake Rubiconichigan to join us!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *No problem, Motor City Ceasar.  Just tell me what it is you would like to do (Play or DM), which slots, DMs and table (for playing) or system, game, summary, number of players, and slot (for DMing).
> 
> Glad to hear you'll be coming across Lake Rubiconichigan to join us!  *



Play (not DM), first slot (so I can maybe get back home for my regular game that night!), don't know about the rest of this, but I'd love d20 CoC if anyone runs one, or if not, a Kalamar game.  I'll probably miss breakfast (more's the pity) so I can sleep in a _little_ bit longer, but I'll stay for lunch and then head home.  If I feel really nice, I'll bring in a box of Krispy Kremes myself!


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *
> Play (not DM), first slot (so I can maybe get back home for my regular game that night!), don't know about the rest of this, but I'd love d20 CoC if anyone runs one, or if not, a Kalamar game.  I'll probably miss breakfast (more's the pity) so I can sleep in a little bit longer, but I'll stay for lunch and then head home.  If I feel really nice, I'll bring in a box of Krispy Kremes myself! *




Because you've invoked the name of the devil (Krispy Kreme), I've put out the call for a DM to "slot one" a game of Kalamar or CoC for you.  We'll just have to wait and see if the temptation is strong enough...


----------



## Scott814thmpco (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi-
So how does this tournment DM thing work? or is just a straight 
games of D&D with a time limit?
I would not mind DM'ing but what are the rules to this get together?


Scott


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2002)

Scott814thmpco said:
			
		

> *Hi-
> So how does this tournment DM thing work? or is just a straight
> games of D&D with a time limit?
> I would not mind DM'ing but what are the rules to this get together?
> ...




Do you DM?  Would you like to run a game?  If so...

Let me know which slot you'd like to run your game (one or two).  Tell me what game system (I.E. D&D3E/d20, CoC, Deadlands d20, etc.), then tell me the name of the module (even if it is one of your own design, please give it a name of some sort  ).  Give me a summary and a number of players (somewhere around 6 would be best, no more than 8, probably).  Explain what "814thmpco" means (merely because I am curious).  And we're all set!

Prefer to play in a game that you see with open seats?

Just let me know which slot(s) and which game(s), and we're good to go! 

Welcome to the boards, and welcome aboard the Chicago Gameday (where we have no registration fees, no table fees, lots of prizes and a whole lot of fun at the biggest, bestest Games Store in the state of Illinois, Baby!)

Questions?  Please feel free to ask for any specifics...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 26, 2002)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *Any chance that an elven PrC might be finished enough for inclusion? *




By Nov. 9th? 

God, I certainly hope so! 

Actually, with any luck I'll have ELVES printed and in hand, too. 


Wulf


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 26, 2002)

Put me down for breakfast.  

Also put me in for KidCharlemagne's game in the morning.

If Piratecat and kidcthulhu are coming, I'd like to play under kidcthulhu (especially CoC, *please*, please, please, please, please), but if she's not going to make it and PC is, then he'll do, too.  

Otherwise, I'll figure something else out for the second game, and could be coerced into running either Speaker in Dreams or Bastion (modified of course, they'd take way too long unmodified).


----------



## Scott814thmpco (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi-
Well, I do prefer to DM a Starwars d20 scenario set in the Rebellion Era and I'll take the 2nd slot if possible. I'll also have Pre-made SW d20 chararacters at the ready.

The Module is called "A Scoundrels Wages"  a mid level adventure
where the characters owe a Hutt Crime lord a favor and he's calling that favor in.................

6 players are fine and what do you mean by open seats?

The "814thMPco"=My reserve unit called the 814th Military Police company which is based only  1 or 2 miles from games plus. Hopefull my drill weekend will not fall on Nov 9th. Cross fingers.

Scott


----------



## Synicism (Aug 26, 2002)

Mmm... this sounds like a lot of fun. If there's any space left, put me down for the breakfast meet.

As a GM, I'd like to offer a d20 Dragonstar game, with a twist. The PC's will be young dragons who get caught up in the brewing chaos that threatens to rip the Dragon Empire apart. Lots of potential for action and intrigue. Factoring in ECL's, this will likely be a very high level adventure, so I'm going to limit it to an absolute maximum of six players, with four preferred.

As a player, I would love to see someone pull out any of the following: Spycraft, Swashbuckling Adventures, Freeport, Spelljammer (the minicampaign from Dungeon), or Omega World.

If anyone wants to get adventrous and convert Dark Matter, that would be cool, too.


----------



## omokage (Aug 26, 2002)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *I'd like to play under kidcthulhu *




Um . . . yeah . . . 


count me in for breakfast for now.


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 26, 2002)

*No Stuipd Questions, Just Stupid People.*

I got a stupid question, are all the game running D20/3E?  I ask because I thought someone said soemthing about Feng Shui (sp?) and I was sure that that was a non-D20 game.

I would like to play in one game in the morning slot and would like to run one in the Afternoon slot.  Can I have a seat at Kid Charlemange's game?  If it is possible, can I reserve TWo seats at thegame, as my buddy would also like to join the fun?  IF not, is there another (am) game that two seats are open for?

I was thinking about running either an adventure from the new Lord of the Rings RPG (assuming it will be out by than  ) OR a Spelljammer fromp from the recent Dung/Poly.

What would you all like better?  Spelljammer or Lord of the Rings RPG?

Thanks!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 26, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Just wondering if you were going to run a game so I could start guessing what sort of surgary yet abhorent treat you might be bringing.
> 
> (You see what you did to Baron Von Starblade's Custom Title, don't you!?!  )
> 
> *




I couldn't possibly top the treats I brought last time.  Well, maybe I could, but it'd be too much work, too repulsive, or both!  

And, no, I haven't seen what I did to the Baron's custom title.  I'll have to go search for his posts and check it out....

 *launches another session to search*

 ....

Oh  my god!  I am ROFLMAO!  (And at work, no less!)  Well, I may have to bring some of those, just for the Baron!


----------



## omokage (Aug 26, 2002)

did Baron Von Starblade actually eat any of them? I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2002)

Just a quick post to add a couple of Emails I received.  They don't really count...yet.  As always, you've got to post YOURSELF (not by proxy) to the Chicago Gameday thread to be in the Chicago Gameday.

>Hey Mark,
>
>I would be happy to run one game and would like to play in one >game.  I can offer several game setups: oriental, >swashbuckling, Forgotten Realms, Iron Kingdoms and even >spycraft, deadlands, star wars and a few others.  What would >you think would compliment the day's festivities?
>
>I am a resident of Arlington Heights (about 2 miles from the >store, yay me) so let me know if I can help at all with organizing.
> 
>Thanks,
>
>Floyd

---and------

>Hi, Mark!
>
>Sounds like a lot of fun. If you don't mind,
>count me in to attend! And for breakfast, too.
>
>Oh, and one other thing - I'd like to run a game there
>as well. I plan on making limited use of the epic
>level rules to put together a Dragonstar session where
>the PC's play young dragons caught up in the whirlwind
>events of the Dragon Empire. I figure 4-6 players,
>either session.
>
>Hope to hear from you soon,
>
>=====
>Jim

______________

Since they are new to this, we'll call them "unofficial" place-holders.  The Chicago Gameday equivalent of a slap on the wrist. 

Remember...

Rule #1 TALK about Chicago Gameday.
Rule #2 Anyone?  Buehler?  Anyone...?

I'll be back a bit later to update the thread properly!


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 26, 2002)

*SLAP..."Owiee"*

<Rubbing slapped hand...tears welling>

But...but...look three posts above yours...that's ME!  

 

Thanks, cool.  I appreciate the fun.  Mark, let me know please I can be so bold as to reserve the two chairs.  If you neeed my buddy to sign on by posting, he will...

or is the game day meant to be a "enworld family affair" only.  Not that that is a negative thing at all??!!  

Also, as I mentioned above, I would like run a EITHER a Spelljammer (from Dung/Poly) or a Lord of the Rings RPG (non-d20 if allowed) in the afternoon!

Floyd


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: No Stuipd Questions, Just Stupid People.*



			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> *I got a stupid question, are all the game running D20/3E?  I ask because I thought someone said soemthing about Feng Shui (sp?) and I was sure that that was a non-D20 game.
> *




Welcome to my game!  And there's no prejudice against other game systems - last time out most of the games were D20 or D&D of some stripe or another, but Piratecat ran a Feng Shui game and a Marvel Superheroes Saga system game.  IT all boils down to what the DM's want to run and can people to sign up for!


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 26, 2002)

You like me, you really like me...  

Cool.  Thanks for the welcome and the information.  I will leave it up to the group to decide...

Spelljammer
Lord of the Rings

Post to play!  <Looks at Mark and his ruler, rubbing hand   >


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Aug 27, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *did Baron Von Starblade actually eat any of them? I thought I was the only one. *




No I didn't brave one, but gosh darn it I sure wanted my custom title to be named after them. .


----------



## thalmin (Aug 27, 2002)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> *If I head over there for breakfast, I'd probably want to go to Carriage place across the street.  It's small but the food there is great.  Unless this is the same place in which case I've completely forgotten the name and must resort to the last desperate bid of the mad to gain a greater insight into the universe: more sleep. *




You've got the name straight. We tried The Carriage House, but it can't handle the crowd we usually pull, so we moved to Little America. about 2 blocks west and 1 block north.

Glad to see you might make this one.


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 27, 2002)

As for breakfast.  

If you want a place with simple (but great tatsing) food, and a lot of it, the place to go is "Mr. A's", its about 2 miles west down Central road.  

They have ham slices a 1/2 inch thick right off the bone that are really good.  Thier breakfasts are all three eggs plus...

Try, you will like it!

One thing I should mention is that parking there is a bit of a bear sometimes, depending on the time.  It would be best to car pool to the resteraunt as much as possible.  I have a mini-van that could offer extra rides should breakfast be had there.

Floyd


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 27, 2002)

Baron Von StarBlade said:
			
		

> *No I didn't brave one, but gosh darn it I sure wanted my custom title to be named after them.*



They are actually quite good.  Really.

If I put them on little sticks, like popsicles, would that help?  Then, "crap on a stick" would be more than just an expression....


----------



## Mark (Aug 27, 2002)

It appears I didn't put together that the Emails I had received corresponded with the posts on the board.  No problem.  I just didn't want anyone to lose their chance to run or play.  For anyone else, post to the board, rather than Email me because it makes it much easier for me to keep things straight.

As to the proxy sign ups, I don't like to do that without them actually posting to the board for several reasons.  It isn't really fair to regular posters if any seats are taken by those who have friend's throw a coat over the chair.  Since it is free to all who wish to join in the fun, the only commitment is by posting.  So if someone doesn't post, themselves, then when they don't show up and a DM has en empty chair, it looks bad to those who might have wanted to take that seat but didn't because of the reservation by another.  Lastly, while not strictly an EN Boards thing, it does require a certain community spirit for the day to be organized, and posting to the thread demonsrates that community spirit.  I hope everyone understands.  

Wulf - Yet another product out before the Gameday?!?!  You, sir, are a machine! 

Dinkeldog - Got you in for Kid Charlemagne's game.  Not your fault, since I was involved in it too, but maybe we shouldn't being poking the bear (PC and KidCthuluhu) about making that long trip from Boston.  Also, I can't really reserve seats in a game specifically DMed by one of them.  I can put a game on the schedule and hope we get a DM, any DM for it, but the first DM that steps up for that game gts to run it.  So I guess the question is "Do you wish me to add a game like the one mentioned above and take the chance that it will turn out the way you hope it will?"  Your call, I guess...   (I put you in for breakfast.   Let me know about throwing your hat into the ring officially to run a game.

Regarding breakfast... I'll keep that list for Little America because it is large enough for everyone and it is within walking distance.  If anyone else wishes to keep track of other restaurants and people for breakfast elsewhere, no problem but you are on your on logistically. 

Scott814thmpco - Got you set to run your game.  By open seats, I only meant any game, in which you wished to play, where the seats weren't filled (as noted in the seond post of this thread where I keep the continuous schedule).  How soon can you know if you will be called up for that weekend?  I'd hate to have a bunch of people sign up for your game, foregoing other possible games, only to have the rug pulled out from under them.  Please, let us know as soon as you can.  Welcome abord, soldier! 

Synicism - Howdy!  Got you in for breakfast.  Which slot would you like to run the game, and are you making it official or just putting out some feelers?  Let me know soon, please. 

omokage - Glad to have you in again, Travis! 

FCWesel - Got you in for Kid Charlemagne's game.  Sorry about the confusion, but that's why I like to keep it all in this one thread and on the boards.  Emails just confuses the issue.  For instance, when we get down to a few seats, if I have some Emails and some posts all asking for the same seats, how would I decide who gets them (don't answer, it is rhetorical  )  On the non-d20 thing.  I prefer it be primarily d20 games, since that's who we have as our supporters but when Piratecat tells me he is coming in from Boston and wants to run two non-d20 games, well...  You can see how it is hard to say "no".  (He such a handsome devil, ya know?)  I addressed the "saving seats for others" thing above.  Let us know as soon as you have determined what you wish to run at the Gameday and we'll get that settled but d20 would be better. 

Barendd - You just never know how much you can affect the life of another human being until you make faux cat crap brownies, eh?

omokage - I had to turn away when you munched out on those brownies.  I'm sure they tasted fine but... 

Mark - Stop posting nonsense!  If you can't keep it straight between Emails and posting then you should get the heck out of the organizing chair and let someone els...  Oops.  I'll edit this out later...

Kid Charlemagne - Ture but d20 is the preferred system since it hardly would be gracious to accept those wonderful prizes from d20 publishers and then run a Whist Tournament... 

Baron Von StarBlade - "Best Custom Title Evar"

thalmin - Curt!  There's the man himself!  What's the word on the potential table configuration?  Thanks for allowing us to take over Games Plus again.  

I'll check back later and make further updates as warranted!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Aug 27, 2002)

Excellent!

I'm not working that weekend, so I should be able to show up...  And Oberwies should have their Egg Nog out in the stores by then.

Out me down for breakfast for now.  I'll probably play in one game, and GM one Star Wars game, now that I have a better idea of how the game works (and thanks to the patience of everyone who played in my games last time)...  But I have to think about which adventure I want to use, and which slot I want to play in.

More Later.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 27, 2002)

Mark, how many people were you expecting, roughly?  Looks like 7 tables x 6 people/table for 42 people.  I thought we had more than that last time.


----------



## Scott814thmpco (Aug 27, 2002)

Hi Mark-
Talked to my 1st Sgt, and he told me that if the drill weekend falls on Nov 9th, he would let me do half a drill IE I would leave the Drill center at 1200 hours and make up that drill a week later. 
So I am good to go, now all I have to do is read up on the star wars rules ; ) and I'm set!


Scott


----------



## Halma (Aug 27, 2002)

*Eric Noah*

I am not sure if this is a stupid question, please tell me if it is,  is the board name sake coming to the Gameday?  Just curious.  I haven't seen anywhere that he is coming or has been invited. Being from Madison and all would he make the trip, and leave those badgers alone?

Sorry just thought that I would ask....


Halma The Dead Barbarian..........?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Eric Noah*



			
				Halma said:
			
		

> *I am not sure if this is a stupid question, please tell me if it is,  is the board name sake coming to the Gameday?  Just curious.  I haven't seen anywhere that he is coming or has been invited. Being from Madison and all would he make the trip, and leave those badgers alone?
> 
> Sorry just thought that I would ask....
> 
> ...



He was at the last two EN Chicago Gamedays.

Let's see if he can pull off the trifecta!


----------



## Rickg (Aug 27, 2002)

Mark,

Please put me down for the breakfast and for Slot 1, Game 2 (Kid Charlemagne's)

I'm not sure that I can stay for Slot 2 so I'll sign up for a game later if it looks like I can hang around.

Rickg


----------



## Mark (Aug 27, 2002)

Jack Haggerty - Good man!  Did you say that they make an Egg Nog...?  You, Sir, are all right in my book!   Let me know what you decide about the playing and the GMing.

Dinkeldog - DMs count also but games aren't limited to six players and one DM.  I may even add a couple more to my first slot game, just to show you.  In fact, I think I will.  How do you like them apples, Mister Dog? sorry.  Got carried away a bit...  Some folks will come only for the first slot, some only for the second.  It's the nature of the beast.  Lastly, although I only have seven tables on the current schedule, there are might be a couple more.  I will not be opening games beyond the current seven unless these are first covered by GMs/DMs and at least partially/half filled.  But, yes, we had just over fifty folks last time around and I figured we'd get more this time (maybe up toward 75.)  We'll see... 

Scott814thmpco - Can I add you into my First Slot, Table Game game since I already have one person who might run a litle late?

Halma - Poosibly.  He's been known to game before. Let's ask Barendd... 

Barendd - Ah, there you are.  Sounds about right.  We'll keep our fingers crossed...  

Rickg - Sounds good, welcome aboard!


----------



## Scott814thmpco (Aug 27, 2002)

Hi Mark;
Not to be confused or anything, but do you want me to DM in slot 1 which is the 0930am slot? I'd prefer the 230pm slot just because i need to wake up and if possible get to the gym in the early morning.
But if you are hard pressed I will DM the morning slot. So how do I win all those nifty prizes? Man I wish games plus was putting City of the Spider queen up as prize.............


Scott


----------



## Mark (Aug 27, 2002)

Scott814thmpco said:
			
		

> *Hi Mark;
> Not to be confused or anything, but do you want me to DM in slot 1 which is the 0930am slot? I'd prefer the 230pm slot just because i need to wake up and if possible get to the gym in the early morning.
> But if you are hard pressed I will DM the morning slot. So how do I win all those nifty prizes? Man I wish games plus was putting City of the Spider queen up as prize.............
> 
> ...




Nope.  DMing in the second slot is fine.  I thought you wanted to play in a game in the first slot, as well.

Games Plus is providing the space (and closing the whole game room off for us, it is the d20 publishers that have put up the prizes.  They will be randomly given out/rolled for at the beginning of slot two (3:30pm).

Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Aug 27, 2002)

Mark- Please put me down for breakfast and your second session game.  The late one in the special room.  I'll pick a first session game later after more DM's pop up.  Thanks.


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Aug 27, 2002)

Oh, and Mark, for your first session game.  Is the PsiHB core?  Some DM's consider it so.  Also, what are ECLs are you using for the MM creatures?  I have seen conflicting reports on ECL.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 27, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *I'll probably play in one game, and GM one Star Wars game, now that I have a better idea of how the game works (and thanks to the patience of everyone who played in my games last time)... *




Heh! Jack, your Sand People have achieved legendary status in our group. As far as I am concerned, they rank right up there with the Dread Gazebo in the annals of gaming euphemisms.

I hope that's some consolation!


Wulf


----------



## Mark (Aug 27, 2002)

Roland Delacroix said:
			
		

> *Oh, and Mark, for your first session game.  Is the PsiHB core?  Some DM's consider it so.  Also, what are ECLs are you using for the MM creatures?  I have seen conflicting reports on ECL. *




Some DMs would be mistaken.  There are only three Core Rule Books; PHB, MM, and DMG.  Nonetheless, monster classes for player characters aren't allowed.  Just the Core Player's handbook classes.  The inclusion of the MM is to facilitate the use of animal companions, familiars, etc.  The DMG included to allow for selection of magic items, and such.  Good questions, though.  Thanks.  

(Updated, also, btw  )


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 28, 2002)

*HEY MARK!*

Hey Mark,

Is there anyway we could get this thread "pinned" to the top...makes it easier to get to that way for everyone.  Just a thought.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Aug 28, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heh! Jack, your Sand People have achieved legendary status in our group. As far as I am concerned, they rank right up there with the Dread Gazebo in the annals of gaming euphemisms.*




Thanks...  I think.

If it's any consolation to you...  Look up the rules on Combined Fire on page 161 of the RCRB to find out how you too can turn a ragged band of low to mid level thugs into a group of sharp-shooting terrors.  

That, and they rolled _really_ lucky.  I was truly surprised that they were getting so many criticals against you guys.

I'm still not certain why you guys didn't either ditch out, or charge into melee.  Gaderffi sticks are pitiful weapons.

Anyway...  I'm going to go with a little more traditional adventure this time.  Only, I've got four good ones (all converted from an old WEG Adventure Guide), and I not yet certain which one to use.  Maybe I'll just provide a plot hook for each of them, and let the players decide when they get to the table (in the Mos Eisley Cantina).

Mark, why don't you go ahead and put me down for a SW game in the morning for 6 players, and call it "Grab Bag" for now...  I'm still working on a summary.


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Aug 28, 2002)

Mark:  Again I will be travelling with Trinity666, please put him down for breakfast (tentative) and your afternoon game.  I spoke with him on the phone this afternoon and told him to post here, he sez he forgot his password or some jive.

To all you game corps donating:  You F'in ROCK!!  Thanks for making the last gameday awesome, I except this one will be even better.  Thanks for everything.

Mark: Oh, and my GF sez if you keep doing this every 4 months shes gonna hunt you down or something.  I wasnt really paying attention because I was building a character for your min/max game.


----------



## Mark (Aug 28, 2002)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> *Hey Mark,
> 
> Is there anyway we could get this thread "pinned" to the top...makes it easier to get to that way for everyone.  Just a thought. *




Naw.  People should bookmark it.  I'm not going to ask that they pin this up for the next two and a half months.



			
				Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *Mark, why don't you go ahead and put me down for a SW game in the morning for 6 players, and call it "Grab Bag" for now...  I'm still working on a summary. *




Okie doke! 



			
				Roland Delacroix said:
			
		

> *Mark:  Again I will be travelling with Trinity666, please put him down for breakfast (tentative) and your afternoon game.  I spoke with him on the phone this afternoon and told him to post here, he sez he forgot his password or some jive.
> 
> To all you game corps donating:  You F'in ROCK!!  Thanks for making the last gameday awesome, I except this one will be even better.  Thanks for everything.
> 
> Mark: Oh, and my GF sez if you keep doing this every 4 months shes gonna hunt you down or something.  I wasnt really paying attention because I was building a character for your min/max game. *




I'll put him in for breakfast, but I just went obver that whole proxy thing in an earlier post.  He'll just have to get his stuff together like everyone else.  Sorry.

Regarding your GF, I'll put an extra guard on the compound...


----------



## Synicism (Aug 28, 2002)

silly question - what slots in what games are still open? Is there a place we can see an update of the offerings?


----------



## Mark (Aug 28, 2002)

Synicism said:
			
		

> *silly question - what slots in what games are still open? Is there a place we can see an update of the offerings? *




The second post in the thread is kept updated by someone with far too much time on his hands...


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 28, 2002)

*Mark.  Here's my game's listing for Slot 5.*

For Game 5:

*Fury of the Broke-Tooth Clan*  (D&D, 3rd Ed, Forgotten Realms)
Table:  6 players + GM

_“Damn them, them damn dirty dwarves!”  The wounded and dying Grug-Huk cursed through bloodstained canines.  “Not only they attack us again, they stole clan totem!  Clan no last against foes without totem, you must…” the shaman’s body suddenly raged with blood-bubbling coughs  “…go get back totem…or else…” His spirit passed from his body, lost as surely as the clan, if the totem cannot be found._ 

That’s right; join the quest to save the Broke-Tooth Clan of Bugbears from certain death unless they are able to retrieve their lost clan totem from a group of "Damn Dirty Dwarves".  Check your morals at the cave entrance.  Bugbear characters will be provided for mid-level fun.  6 Bugbear “champions”.

Floyd


----------



## Mark (Aug 28, 2002)

Updated!


----------



## Shadeus (Aug 28, 2002)

Hmm, I know a friend's wedding is that day, but I haven't received her invitation in the mail so maybe I won't be invited.   If I do get invited, Mark's min/max game is about all I'll be able to play in.  Mark, are prestige classes from the DMG allows?  Are evil characters allowed? *smiling innocently*


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Mark.  Here's my game's listing for Slot 5.*



			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> *That’s right; join the quest to save the Broke-Tooth Clan of Bugbears from certain death unless they are able to retrieve their lost clan totem from a group of "Damn Dirty Dwarves". *




Oh, sweet lord!

I highly recommend my book (Heroes of High Favor: Dwarves) when you set about designing the dwarven "villains."

This makes me giggle with evil glee just thinking about it.


Wulf


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Aug 28, 2002)

Shadeus said:
			
		

> *Hmm, I know a friend's wedding is that day, but I haven't received her invitation in the mail so maybe I won't be invited.   If I do get invited, Mark's min/max game is about all I'll be able to play in.  Mark, are prestige classes from the DMG allows?  Are evil characters allowed? *smiling innocently* *




Mark: I also need an answer to this question.  Im surprised you didn't expect it considering 2 of the 6 'core' PrC's are evil.  Also, put me in for your morning  min/max game.  Thanks.


----------



## Mark (Aug 28, 2002)

Shadeus said:
			
		

> *Hmm, I know a friend's wedding is that day, but I haven't received her invitation in the mail so maybe I won't be invited.   If I do get invited, Mark's min/max game is about all I'll be able to play in.  Mark, are prestige classes from the DMG allows?  Are evil characters allowed? *smiling innocently* *




As posted... 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *Core Rule Books; PHB, MM, and DMG.  Nonetheless, monster classes for player characters aren't allowed.  Just the Core Player's handbook classes.  The inclusion of the MM is to facilitate the use of animal companions, familiars, etc.  The DMG included to allow for selection of magic items, and such. *




So, nope on the PrCs.  As to Evil... Hmmm...  Well, I suppose since you're all there to slaughter one another anyway, that shouldn't change things too much.  Leaves open some spell options that are still balanced.  Yeah.  Be evil.  See if I care! 



			
				Roland Delacroix said:
			
		

> *Mark: I also need an answer to this question.  Im surprised you didn't expect it considering 2 of the 6 'core' PrC's are evil.  Also, put me in for your morning  min/max game.  Thanks. *




Expect it?  I'm one who never understimates the interogatory abilities of my peers.    I'll put both you and Shadeus in (and wait to hear otherwise if there should be a change.)


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Aug 28, 2002)

Since I dont have the DMG with me can someone post up how much gold a 10th level character has to spend on his gear?


----------



## Mark (Aug 28, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *Since I dont have the DMG with me can someone post up how much gold a 10th level character has to spend on his gear? *




49K


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Aug 28, 2002)

What do you want for ability score and hit point generation?


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 28, 2002)

*Wulf.*



> Oh, sweet lord!
> 
> I highly recommend my book (Heroes of High Favor: Dwarves) when you set about designing the dwarven "villains."
> 
> ...




So Wulf, does that mean you are joinging my Fury of the Broke-Tooth Clan game?

I love making people giggle.


----------



## Mark (Aug 28, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *What do you want for ability score and hit point generation? *




Max for first, average for the rest, add Con bonus...


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Aug 28, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Max for first, average for the rest, add Con bonus...   *




I cant seem to find where you mention what point buy the characters are.  Or do they use the standard (27 point) array?


----------



## Mark (Aug 28, 2002)

Roland Delacroix said:
			
		

> *I cant seem to find where you mention what point buy the characters are.  Or do they use the standard (27 point) array? *




Let's go with 28 point buy.  

(Once we see that the general questions are slowing down, I'll add this info to the event description.  Keep em coming, as you think of them and thanks!


----------



## shadoth (Aug 28, 2002)

*KALAMAR!*

Tentatively put me down for the Kalamar game, please


----------



## Mark (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: KALAMAR!*



			
				shadoth said:
			
		

> *Tentatively put me down for the Kalamar game, please *




Welcome aboard!  I added your name but just to clarify...

Tentative as in you're not sure you want to associate with the likes of us, or as in you're not sure that you'll be able to make it?  If the latter (I hope!), how soon can you confirm?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Aug 29, 2002)

Mark, here's the new info on my game...

Game 5 - *"Oona goota?"* (Star Wars d20)
Summary - "Yes, in fact I was just going to see your boss.  Tell Valarian I've got the money."
_The crew of the light freighter Redline had no recollection of the party last night at the Lucky Despot casino.  Nor any idea how they had become 26,748 credits in debt to Lady Valarian, proud proprietor of the establishment.  Now, sitting in a dark corner of the Mos Eisley Cantina with only a week to pay up, it's anyone's guess as to where they will find the cash._
"Tlok Valarian.  Boopa gopakne et an anpaw...  Heh, heh, heh."

For 6th level characters, 30 point buy, Rebellion Era.
DM - Jack Haggerty
Seats - 6

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm going to let players build their own characters.  Here are the rules...

Use the Revised Rules.
30 point point buy for abilities.
Each character may own up to 4000 credits worth of personal equipment.
Rebellion Era: No Jedi, but Force Adepts and Force Sensitive characters are allowed.
All species from the RCRB and the Alien Anthology are allowed, excepting those prohibited by the Era (such as Chiss, Ewoks, Noghri and Yuuzhan Vong).  
No droids.
Please double and triple check the math on your character stats.
Email character stat-blocks to me at MWDomeier@hotmail.com


----------



## KnowTheToe (Aug 29, 2002)

I was hoping to see a game day coming soon, they are so much fun.  Put me down for breakfast and I will ponder further the games before I commit.

I look forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Aug 29, 2002)

What the heck, I want to try out Kalamar.  I have most of the books and was GREATLY disappointed I could not get the Atlas at GENCON, it was my planned big purchase (I had to settle on minis and dice)

Anyway, I have never played in the world and definitely want to give it a go.


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Aug 29, 2002)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *What the heck, I want to try out Kalamar.  I have most of the books and was GREATLY disappointed I could not get the Atlas at GENCON, it was my planned big purchase (I had to settle on minis and dice)
> 
> Anyway, I have never played in the world and definitely want to give it a go. *




You also completely neglected to get me a promised 'Orc and Pie' shirt.


----------



## Mark (Aug 29, 2002)

Updated! 

Welcome, KtheT! 

I think we need to start hearing from some of our other vets soon.  I wonder what PC and Eric are planning?  Where's A2Z and Sebastian?  Why no word from Word?  How about d20Dwarf and the GhettoGnome?  Is William Ronald still recovering from GenCon?  We've seen Trev, but where, oh where is Fast Fayredeth?  Funkykat and IantheMad?  Nilus, Akkis, Salmais, Rodrigo, Ronin, Pat_B, BarrelRider, MGrasso?  Did I miss anyone?  Which couple of regulars had brought their whole groups of non-En Worlders (I thought their were two or three of you)?

Let's hear from you people who only plan to be players.  If you don't speak up and make some suggestions for games, you have to pick and choose from what us knuckleheaded DMs come up with! 

Well, we've already got a handful of people who weren't involved (or couldn't make it) last time.  I won't be surprised if we top 75 people this time around (including some who can only make it to the first or second slot.  We need a few more folks to step up and DM some tables.  We should probably get our summaries done as soon as we can (mine included), so that people can sign up for things after seeing all of their choices.  I should contact NeghVar about the badges.  What else?  Those who can think of anything that should be on our check list, don't be shy about posting, eh?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Aug 29, 2002)

Roland Delacroix said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You also completely neglected to get me a promised 'Orc and Pie' shirt. *




GET OFF MY BACK MAN!!!!!  I am only human.  Anyway, I did not see any.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey Mark,

In the interest of brevity, you don't really need to include the "Special Instruction" list in the listing for my game...  the "6th level, 30 point, Rebellion Era" should be enough.


----------



## Mark (Aug 29, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *Hey Mark,
> 
> In the interest of brevity, you don't really need to include the "Special Instruction" list in the listing for my game...  the "6th level, 30 point, Rebellion Era" should be enough. *




I'll leave it in until we get a couple/few players off and running, then I'll trim it down (if that's OK with you).  That'll save people having to repeat the creation guidelines, or clarify them, too often.  I'll be adding some more to the guidelines for my first slot game soon, I think, for the same reasons, but once people are off and running, I'll trim that back also.  Thoughts?


----------



## Synicism (Aug 29, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Synicism - Howdy!  Got you in for breakfast.  Which slot would you like to run the game, and are you making it official or just putting out some feelers?  Let me know soon, please. *




Thanks Mark. Sure, I'll make it an official offering. As far as a slot goes, I'd prefer to have it in the afternoon session.

Got a question as to one other game: how do we generate ability scores for the "This Castle's Not Big Enough For the Lot of Us! (D&D/d20 10th level Brawl)" event in the morning? It sounds kinda fun.


----------



## Jovah (Aug 29, 2002)

I will be coming.

I should be able to make the breakfast get2gether.

I would like to sign up for the Broke Tooth Bugbear game.

Thanks


----------



## Mark (Aug 29, 2002)

Synicism said:
			
		

> *Thanks Mark. Sure, I'll make it an official offering. As far as a slot goes, I'd prefer to have it in the afternoon session.
> 
> Got a question as to one other game: how do we generate ability scores for the "This Castle's Not Big Enough For the Lot of Us! (D&D/d20 10th level Brawl)" event in the morning? It sounds kinda fun. *




Second slot, done and done.  28 point buy method.  Other details currently scattered through posts above.   I'll try to get those cleaned up.  Hmmm...  I just added you but now am rereading what you have written and am not sure if you actually want to be in the first slot game of mine or were just curious.  Clarify, please?  No hard feelings either way... 



			
				Jovah said:
			
		

> *I will be coming.
> 
> I should be able to make the breakfast get2gether.
> 
> ...




Welcome! 

Breakfast?  Check!

Bugbear Game?  Check!

Promoter of Kid Charlemagne's Story Hour?  Check!!!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Aug 29, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll leave it in until we get a couple/few players off and running, then I'll trim it down (if that's OK with you).  That'll save people having to repeat the creation guidelines, or clarify them, too often.  I'll be adding some more to the guidelines for my first slot game soon, I think, for the same reasons, but once people are off and running, I'll trim that back also.  Thoughts?  *




*SHRUG*

Suit yourself, I'm easy...   

Any idea what your going to use for your second slot game yet?  I'm having a hard time deciding between playing in your game or the Bugbear game.


----------



## Mark (Aug 30, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> **SHRUG*
> 
> Suit yourself, I'm easy...
> 
> Any idea what your going to use for your second slot game yet?  I'm having a hard time deciding between playing in your game or the Bugbear game. *




Plenty of ideas.  I had thought about getting some input from the players.  I'd like to do something with 6th level characters.  One young gamer (who is signed up for that slot but shall remain nameless to protect his..  Well, it wasn't Roland), suggested that I do something along the lines of a Horror story, Ravenloft-esque.

I'm happy to take your suggestions, if you have any, and incorporate them into the process.  Ultimately, it will be a surprise that will _amaze and astound_.

Long to short, not determined yet.  I may give it through the weekend and then drop the summary bomb. 

How bout them prizes, eh?  Eh?


----------



## Painfully (Aug 30, 2002)

Why don't we get one of the admins to make this a sticky at the top, eh?

Would save us time instead of looking for the thread, and it is gonna get posted to nearly every day until gameday.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 30, 2002)

Painfully said:
			
		

> *Why don't we get one of the admins to make this a sticky at the top, eh?
> 
> Would save us time instead of looking for the thread, and it is gonna get posted to nearly every day until gameday. *



No way, man!

This way, we're sure that only the most dedicated DMs and players get to sign up for slots!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 30, 2002)

I love reading this thread. 

I won't be able to attend. 

I'll be in Massachusetts.

I still love reading this thread.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Aug 30, 2002)

Painfully said:
			
		

> *Why don't we get one of the admins to make this a sticky at the top, eh?
> 
> Would save us time instead of looking for the thread, and it is gonna get posted to nearly every day until gameday. *






			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *Naw.  People should bookmark it.  I'm not going to ask that they pin this up for the next two and a half months.*


----------



## NeghVar (Aug 30, 2002)

Mark,

Email me off of the forums to give me the details on the badges...

Also, put me down for breakfast (3rd time's the charm) and for your second slot D&D game.

Thanks!


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Aug 30, 2002)

NeghVar said:
			
		

> *Mark,
> 
> Email me off of the forums to give me the details on the badges...
> 
> Thanks! *




BAdges?!  We don't need no stinking *BADGES!!!!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Ok, we all knew that was coming.  Its over now.  Lets move on.


----------



## Mark (Aug 30, 2002)

Painfully - I see that Barendd and  Jack Haggerty (thanks!) have already quoted from above in answer to the question.  To take that a step further, perhaps when we get into the home stretch, like the last week or so, I'll ask for them to sticky the thread.  Until then, best just to bookmark it.

MavrickWeirdo - We've been fortunate enough to attract people from Minnesota, Wisconsin, Indiana and even from Boston in your home state.  It can be quite a trip but you are certainly welcome to join us if you can make the time. 

NeghVar - Thanks for stepping up to do the badges once again!  Your work on the other Gamedays, as well as the EN World GenCon Gathering badges, has been greatly appreciated!   I've added you to the breakfast, but I think you will be playtesting my slot two game, if I am not mistaken.  We'll be in contact tomorrow.

Roland Delacroix - If you hadn't, someone would have...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark at _*08-30-2002 02:59 AM*




2:59 a.m.?  Mark, do you _ever_ sleep?!


----------



## Synicism (Aug 30, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Second slot, done and done.  28 point buy method.  Other details currently scattered through posts above.   I'll try to get those cleaned up.  Hmmm...  I just added you but now am rereading what you have written and am not sure if you actually want to be in the first slot game of mine or were just curious.  Clarify, please?  No hard feelings either way... *




Sure... sounds like a blast. I haven't built a character for an outright slugfest in quite awhile.


----------



## Mark (Aug 30, 2002)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *2:59 a.m.?  Mark, do you ever sleep?!     *




Who has time? 



			
				Synicism said:
			
		

> *Sure... sounds like a blast. I haven't built a character for an outright slugfest in quite awhile. *




Should be a blast.  I'm answering some questions that have been coming up, and may have a few extra guidelines to add to what is there, but feel free to start right in on your characters.

Specifically, so far, it looks  like it will be best to eliminate the Leadership Feat, mostly due to the time consideration (among other things.)  Also, scrolls can only have one spell per scroll, for this particular game, and each scroll counts as one item.

Thanks, and feel free to ask some questions if you do not see it answered in a previous post.


----------



## Dewboy691 (Aug 30, 2002)

*Castle isn't big enough...*

Greetings,
Long time reader, first time poster. Love the show.....

I was told to send a reply so I can get a slot for the "Castle isn't big enough..." battle royale. I hope I'm not too late. Can you tell me how many slots are left, if any, because a friend of mine might be VERY interested too!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Castle isn't big enough...*



			
				Dewboy691 said:
			
		

> *I was told to send a reply so I can get a slot for the "Castle isn't big enough..." battle royale. I hope I'm not too late. Can you tell me how many slots are left, if any, because a friend of mine might be VERY interested too! *




The first page of this thread has the Slots and who signed up for them.  It's the second post of the thread.

Mark keeps it updated, so it looks like there are a few seats left in that game.  For now, anyway.


----------



## Mark (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Castle isn't big enough...*



			
				Dewboy691 said:
			
		

> *Greetings,
> Long time reader, first time poster. Love the show.....
> 
> I was told to send a reply so I can get a slot for the "Castle isn't big enough..." battle royale. I hope I'm not too late. Can you tell me how many slots are left, if any, because a friend of mine might be VERY interested too! *




Welcome aboard, and to the boards. 

You've come to the right place to reply and sign on.  The second post in the thread is updated periodically by my personal secretary (me) each and every time I post, unless otherwise mentioned.  You'll be able to check there to see how many people are signed up for the various games.  As of this posting/update, we have 6 of 9 slots filled for the 10th Level BRAWL (next one in is a Borg?)  Be sure to check the schedule regularly, and read the thread as it develops for more news and possible guidlines for the various games.  

*edit* Barennd, thanks.  You're one quick fella!  *end edit*


----------



## Dewboy691 (Aug 31, 2002)

*Game 3 - Session 2 Sign up...*

D'oh!
I should've signed up for that one too. It's the KoK game with Shadoth in it. 

Yeah, that fills up my day. I think? I've never been to a Gameday so if you could let me know what the schedule is and stuff. That way I can spend the whole day gaming and "forget about my life for a while". Name that song or what TV sitcom it came from.

Thanks again!


----------



## Mark (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 3 - Session 2 Sign up...*



			
				Dewboy691 said:
			
		

> *D'oh!
> I should've signed up for that one too. It's the KoK game with Shadoth in it.
> 
> Yeah, that fills up my day. I think? I've never been to a Gameday so if you could let me know what the schedule is and stuff. That way I can spend the whole day gaming and "forget about my life for a while". Name that song or what TV sitcom it came from.
> ...




I've got you all signed up for the second slot.  Aside from the information in the second post of page one, what was it you wished to know?  Maybe some of the other fellas can share some of their experiences about the previous gamedays?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 31, 2002)

Can we get the slots and times put into another thread so that people can quickly reference what's open?  Make it a closed thread so that only the guy doing the updates can mess with it or post to it?


----------



## Dewboy691 (Aug 31, 2002)

*You rock!!*

I wanted a rules clarification for multiclass character for the Brawl.

1: Are you allowing multiclass?
   1a: If yes then what restrictions (as in levels apart??) Can I have a 1 level Bard/9th level Barbarian? NO, that's not what I'm bringing.

Personally I would love to see the restriction of 1 class only, but maybe another time. Maybe I'll run that one next time!

You've covered everything else, I think, but I can guarantee that if I have questions they will be asked.


----------



## Mark (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: You rock!!*



			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> *Can we get the slots and times put into another thread so that people can quickly reference what's open?  Make it a closed thread so that only the guy doing the updates can mess with it or post to it? *




It's in the second post of the first page of this thread, and always will be, so just bookmark it for easy reference.  I'm the only one who edits and updates it, so there shouldn't be any problems on that account. 



			
				Dewboy691 said:
			
		

> *I wanted a rules clarification for multiclass character for the Brawl.
> 
> 1: Are you allowing multiclass?
> 1a: If yes then what restrictions (as in levels apart??) Can I have a 1 level Bard/9th level Barbarian? NO, that's not what I'm bringing.
> ...




Just to keep it easy, no multiclassing that would cause you to not gain full experience during the course of play if you had started the character from first level.  That's pretty simple that way.


----------



## pat_b (Aug 31, 2002)

*I'm in*

Mark:

I'm in, on the gameday, put me down for Starwars in the morning and your game in the afternoon slot.

One more thing.. put me in for breakfast...


----------



## Mark (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: I'm in*



			
				pat_b said:
			
		

> *Mark:
> 
> I'm in, on the gameday, put me down for Starwars in the morning and your game in the afternoon slot.
> 
> One more thing.. put me in for breakfast... *




I've got you in for breakfast and the first slot Star Wars game, but you'll be playtesting my second slot game in the weeks before the gameday.  So for slot two, you will have to make another choice...


----------



## Dewboy691 (Aug 31, 2002)

*Multiclass woes*

I was kinda hoping you would allow anything because I thought for sure I had the perfect character.

I normally don't beg but I would ask you to reconsider the restriction only because I would love to see what people will come up with. It's amazing what the mind of a powergamer will do when they have free reign.

Ultimately it's your game and your decision, but I vote for leaving the multiclass restriction out, at least for this game.

I will wait patiently for your reply and then work from there.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Mark (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Multiclass woes*



			
				Dewboy691 said:
			
		

> *I was kinda hoping you would allow anything because I thought for sure I had the perfect character.
> 
> I normally don't beg but I would ask you to reconsider the restriction only because I would love to see what people will come up with. It's amazing what the mind of a powergamer will do when they have free reign.
> 
> ...




Nope.


----------



## Dewboy691 (Aug 31, 2002)

*Outstanding!*

You do realize that next Gameday I will have to DM a Brawl now!

Of course I just wasted 2 pieces of paper and about 1 inch of .5 lead from my pencil. Back to the drawing boards.

Hmmmmm.... A real challenge. I like it!!


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 31, 2002)

Mark, 

Count me in for the gameday.

I can run something if you wish.  I did not get the players to the main part of my adventure "Sedition" last time.  I can run it, and maybe add to it a little.  Would anyone who played in it like to see what I had in store for them?

I will wait to sign up for any games until I know whether or not you want me to run an event.  (So far, I don't have any schedule conflicts.  I will let you know if this changes.)

Thanks for organizing the Gameday!!


----------



## Mark (Aug 31, 2002)

Dewboy691 said:
			
		

> *You do realize that next Gameday I will have to DM a Brawl now!
> 
> Of course I just wasted 2 pieces of paper and about 1 inch of .5 lead from my pencil. Back to the drawing boards.
> 
> Hmmmmm.... A real challenge. I like it!! *




The challenge will be finding something to do with the extra four hours you will have after being slaughtered by all of your new friends!   (Don't blame me, I'll just be facilitating the game...  )



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Mark,
> 
> Count me in for the gameday.
> 
> ...




Good to have you aboard, again, WRon! 

Up to you, of course, but since you have those classes this fall (mentioned elsewhere), perhaps you'd enjoy just playing this time around?  Are you in for breakfast?  Wanna join the BRAWL before it fills up?


----------



## aurellius (Aug 31, 2002)

Put me down for Slot 1 Game 1

This Castle's Not Big Enough For the Lot of Us!





Marcus


----------



## Dewboy691 (Aug 31, 2002)

*Sign my friend up...*

Castle isn't big enough - Can you sign my friend up - Schourek
Thanks


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Sign my friend up...*

Just a side note. I do believe that Mark has said that second hand requests cannot be made. If your friend wants to join in he needs to post himself.




			
				Dewboy691 said:
			
		

> *Castle isn't big enough - Can you sign my friend up - Schourek
> Thanks *


----------



## aurellius (Aug 31, 2002)

Hmm, even first hand requests dont make it....

He signed up dewboy not me      

Marcus


----------



## Mark (Aug 31, 2002)

aurellius said:
			
		

> *Put me down for Slot 1 Game 1
> 
> This Castle's Not Big Enough For the Lot of Us!
> 
> Marcus *




Welcome aboard! 

Done and done. 



			
				Dewboy691 said:
			
		

> *Castle isn't big enough - Can you sign my friend up - Schourek
> Thanks *




Asked...  (...wait for it...!)



			
				DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *Just a side note. I do believe that Mark has said that second hand requests cannot be made. If your friend wants to join in he needs to post himself.*




...and answered.  Thanks DocM! 



			
				aurellius said:
			
		

> *Hmm, even first hand requests dont make it....
> 
> He signed up dewboy not me
> 
> Marcus *




I signed him up in the middle of Friday.  At the bottom of the second post is an italicised notation of when the thread has last been edited.  If there is ever the fear that I have missed something, double check that time stamp to be sure that it is so.  As it is, I haven't edited that post asince late last night and have just now seen your posts.  

(...I am but one man...)


----------



## thalmin (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi, Mark. This time I won't even pretend that I can make it to breakfast. I'll be busy making sure the store is ready. 

Still working on the extra tables challenge.

I'll be signing up for a game soon, whether to play or run I haven't decided. I look forward to seeing all of you again.


----------



## Synicism (Sep 1, 2002)

*Character Creation for the d20 Brawl*

Hi, Mark.

10th level characters for your brawl have a lot of gold. What can and can we not purchase during character creation?

I remember hearing that we're sticking with the core books.

1. Are custom designed magic items allowable within reason?

2. What about spell-effect items like wands, scrolls, potions, and staves?


----------



## Mark (Sep 2, 2002)

thalmin - Sorry you won't make it to breakfast.  Good to hear that the table situation is moving along.  Thanks! 

Synicism  - Nothing custom made and items purchased are produced at the lowest level possible regarding caster level.  Hope that helps.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi, Mark:


I have recovered from Gen Con! (Can we please drag Major Goolsby's and the Safe House to Indianapolis? Please?)

I will give DMing a rest this time and sign up for breakfast and the Brawl!  

I will wait to decide on the afternoon session.  Thanks again for putting this together.


----------



## KSchourek (Sep 2, 2002)

*Castle isn't big enough...*

Please sign me up for that event. My friend, Dewboy691, is here and he told me about it and that I needed to register first, so here I am. I hope I made it in time.

Thanks guys (in a generic non-sexist sort of way)


----------



## I'm A Banana (Sep 2, 2002)

*sigh*

I think I'll have to sit this one out, too. Curse you, education! CURSE YOU!!!


----------



## pat_b (Sep 2, 2002)

D'oh, 

my bad mark, put me in the second Star Wars game,


----------



## Mark (Sep 3, 2002)

Updated! 



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Hi, Mark:
> 
> I have recovered from Gen Con! (Can we please drag Major Goolsby's and the Safe House to Indianapolis? Please?)
> 
> ...




I think we may have some other local spots that will need to be raised to the status of legendary before a few years have passed.  Got you in on breakfast and the brawl.  Let me know what else you'd like to play. 



			
				KSchourek said:
			
		

> *Please sign me up for that event. My friend, Dewboy691, is here and he told me about it and that I needed to register first, so here I am. I hope I made it in time.
> 
> Thanks guys (in a generic non-sexist sort of way) *




Welcome aboard! 

You have made it just in the nick of time.  You've got some tough competition in that game but I'm sure you will be up to it.  



			
				Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> **sigh*
> 
> I think I'll have to sit this one out, too. Curse you, education! CURSE YOU!!! *




Sorry to hear that, KM.  Perhaps things will change as we get closer to the day? 



			
				pat_b said:
			
		

> *D'oh,
> 
> my bad mark, put me in the second Star Wars game, *




Done and done!


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Sep 3, 2002)

I notice that game slot 6 is still open.  Right now I'm playing in Marks game but I would not be loathe to running a game.  Last time my Wheel of Time game never got filled so if anyone would like to see a particular sort of game in that slot drop me a line at mostholycerebus@yahoo.com   Or post here.  

If 3 or so people respond i'd take the time to make something cool.  Games I can run are D&D, Wheel of Time, RIFTs, L5R, 7th Sea, Shadowrun, Milleniums End.  I would also buy Spycraft, Call of Cthulu, Paranoia, or most any other non-WoD game if there's demand.  I wanna get those anyway


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 3, 2002)

Mark,  I would like to play a human wizard or cleric for the game.


----------



## Mark (Sep 3, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Mark,  I would like to play a human wizard or cleric for the game. *




Play the class you feel can best win the day!  You might want to keep the character secret from the other players, though.  I'll need to see the final version at least two weeks prior to the Gameday and other guidelines are currently sprinkled throughout this thread.  Good luck!


----------



## omokage (Sep 3, 2002)

sign me up for the morning Star Wars.


----------



## Mark (Sep 3, 2002)

Updated! 



			
				omokage said:
			
		

> *sign me up for the morning Star Wars. *




You got it!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 4, 2002)

And if anyone who is coming has any "Clix" figures, be they Mage Knight, Hero Clix or Mech Warrior, they should bring them.  If we can't squeeze a few games in, we could at least get some trading and swapping going over lunch time.


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Sep 4, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *And if anyone who is coming has any "Clix" figures, be they Mage Knight, Hero Clix or Mech Warrior, they should bring them.  If we can't squeeze a few games in, we could at least get some trading and swapping going over lunch time. *




Hey Jack, didn't know you were into Heroclix.  Trinity666 and I were gonna get a case when the 2nd set of Marvel comes out, lemme know if you want in.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 4, 2002)

Roland Delacroix said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey Jack, didn't know you were into Heroclix.  Trinity666 and I were gonna get a case when the 2nd set of Marvel comes out, lemme know if you want in. *




Haven't got any Heroclix yet, but we just picked up a couple packs of the Mech Warrior: Dark Ages...  Quite nice.


----------



## Dewboy691 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Castle questions...*

Many thoughts and then tell me to shutup!

1) Is this going to be 1 big room or a complete castle with starting points for everyone?
   1a) If it's a big room, what will the dimensions be? If you could even throw a pre-description out here that would be great.

2) Preparation stuff...
  2a) Will everyone start off with protective spells cast and/or armor on or will eveyone have to start naked? I can see how a spell caster will have a problem with me (or anyone else) that has armor on before showing up to this battle. They may want to cast some spells (Mage armor, shield, etc.) to help them out before us fighters start hacking at them.

3) Detect magic spell? I'm guessing that the spellcaster will cast detect magic to figure out what's magical and what's not. I can see this as being a problem with describing what they see of if they don't want everyone else to know what they see.

4) You had mentioned that there is no teleporting, but what about teleporting, dimension door, etc within the castle?

I am glad your DMing this so I can watch and learn for next year.
Thanks


----------



## Mark (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Castle questions...*



			
				Dewboy691 said:
			
		

> *1) Is this going to be 1 big room or a complete castle with starting points for everyone?
> 1a) If it's a big room, what will the dimensions be? If you could even throw a pre-description out here that would be great.
> 
> 2) Preparation stuff...
> ...




1. Characters will be starting in random positions on the playing field in or around a castle that will be unknown to them.

2. Any protective spells or activation of items will have to occur after the game begins.

3. The DM will have to deal with that in game.

4. No teleporting, plane walking or related spells or items within or without.

Hope that helps!


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Castle questions...*

Thanks for the clarification. The no teleporting or dimension door even within the castle is a big point.





			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1. Characters will be starting in random positions on the playing field in or around a castle that will be unknown to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dewboy691 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Looks Great*

Thanks for the clarification. I wasn't sure about one of the things...

Is the castle/room going to have halls and rooms and stuff or is this something we will find out when we get there? Sort of like being teleported into a random castle and then killing everyone that moves?

Just trying to figure out some tactics before actually stepping onto the play field.

Like I said, you can just tell me to stop asking questions.

PS. Will you want mini's brought for our characters or will you have a selection there? or are they even needed?


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Sep 4, 2002)

I sure plan on bringing a mini. I have a great one that John painted for me.


----------



## Mark (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Looks Great*



			
				Dewboy691 said:
			
		

> *Is the castle/room going to have halls and rooms and stuff or is this something we will find out when we get there?*






			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *1. Characters will be starting in random positions on the playing field in or around a castle that will be unknown to them.*




Feel free to bring minis to represent your characters but I will also have some available.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Looks Great*



			
				Dewboy691 said:
			
		

> *Is the castle/room going to have halls and rooms and stuff or is this something we will find out when we get there? *




Nope it will be a castle with no rooms or halls.  Just kidding


----------



## Fayredeth (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to attend this one, due to the uncertainty of football playoffs, but go ahead and put me down for breakfast and Trev's game in the first slot. Perhaps at the next game I will run something.... perhaps. Sounds like it's going to be a blast, hope I can make it!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Looks Great*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *Feel free to bring minis to represent your characters but I will also have some available.  *



Mark:

If you need my mini of Cthulhu himself for the final battle, let me know.


Kent


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Looks Great*

Uh, that was supposed to go in a private email.

Please ignore....


----------



## Jaws (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Looks Great*



			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> If you need my mini of Cthulhu himself for the final battle, let me know.
> 
> *Uh, that was supposed to go in a private email.
> 
> Please ignore.... *



How am I spose to sleep now?!

Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 5, 2002)

Mark,

It looks like you hit a home run with the Battle Royal in the castle.  I look forward to hearing the stories during lunch.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 5, 2002)

Mark, I know Fayredeth just mentioned his uncertainty of being at the gameday because of football...I am certain that I WILL be at this gameday no matter what.  The band and football team can kiss my hairy white ass as far as I'm concerned--I am NOT going to miss this game with all the crap they give me already.


----------



## Mark (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Looks Great*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *Nope it will be a castle with no rooms or halls.  Just kidding *




Will you be joining us in Chicago? 



			
				Fayredeth said:
			
		

> *I'm not sure if I'll be able to attend this one, due to the uncertainty of football playoffs, but go ahead and put me down for breakfast and Trev's game in the first slot. Perhaps at the next game I will run something.... perhaps. Sounds like it's going to be a blast, hope I can make it! *




I hate to root against your team, but you will otherwise be missed. 



			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *Mark:
> 
> If you need my mini of Cthulhu himself for the final battle, let me know.
> 
> Kent *




Shhh... 



			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *Uh, that was supposed to go in a private email.
> 
> Please ignore.... *




You're only making it worse... 



			
				Jaws said:
			
		

> *How am I spose to sleep now?!
> 
> Peace and smiles
> 
> j. *




Given your screenname, I assume _with the fishes..._ 



			
				KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *Mark,
> 
> It looks like you hit a home run with the Battle Royal in the castle.  I look forward to hearing the stories during lunch. *




One will be a story of victory, while the others will, no doubt, take exception with my officiating! 



			
				Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *Mark, I know Fayredeth just mentioned his uncertainty of being at the gameday because of football...I am certain that I WILL be at this gameday no matter what.  The band and football team can kiss my hairy white ass as far as I'm concerned--I am NOT going to miss this game with all the crap they give me already. *




I am pleased to know that at least one of you has their priorities straight.  Glad that you will be there (dressed, of course  )!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey Mark...  Have you played in a game yet?  Why don't you?


----------



## Mark (Sep 5, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *Hey Mark...  Have you played in a game yet?  Why don't you? *




I prefer to run games and know the guy who sets these things up...


----------



## omokage (Sep 5, 2002)

Mark has a god-complex. That's all.


----------



## Mark (Sep 5, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *Mark has a god-complex. That's all. *




_This from a guy who has a baby due on the 25th of December_...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 6, 2002)

Mark, you slacker!  Not updating the thread for over a day...tsk tsk tsk... 

I'll have to give you a big *BUMP* on your head.

And sign up for my game people... if you're nice and sign up i'll give your character somethin niftyyy...


----------



## omokage (Sep 6, 2002)

Mark, please add a Superheroes game to slot 2, section 7 DMed by myself. 4 players. I'll have the synopsis for the game on Monday.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 6, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *Mark, please add a Superheroes game to slot 2, section 7 DMed by myself. 4 players. I'll have the synopsis for the game on Monday. *



Mark, please sign me up for omokage's Superheroes game.

Unless you want experienced players, omokage.  Never played Superheroes.  Let me know if you do, and I'll sign up for something else.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 7, 2002)

Mark,

Sign me up for Trevalon's moonlight madness.  Werewolves are a dirty business and I have a dirty mind.


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Sep 7, 2002)

Mark I have to confess that I am not up to the min/max task you set before me.  Please move me from your morning game to Trevalon's.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 7, 2002)

Hot damn! Two new players in a day! 

I'll have to actually get to work on this sooner than I thought now.... I'll let you know what we have in terms of character selection shortly.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 7, 2002)

> _originally posted by Mark_
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by Trevalon Moonleirion
> ...




Say, Mark... since I'm really not able to do like, ANY playtests with you because of that stupid marching band of mine... would you let me into your afternoon game???  Unless of course the runthrough you mentioned was in addition to your regularly scheduled playtests?

If you dont' put me in your game, dont' put me down for anything as of yet... gotta see what all is open and what comes up 

Thanks!


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Sep 7, 2002)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *Hot damn! Two new players in a day!
> 
> I'll have to actually get to work on this sooner than I thought now.... I'll let you know what we have in terms of character selection shortly. *




I just ordered Spycraft so i'm looking at a Black Ops Faceman.

EDIT:  Any idea what levels we are looking at here?  Even if you premake characters a familiarity with spells we are likely to use and such would help.


----------



## Mark (Sep 7, 2002)

Updated! 

BTW - For those looking for additional game action, check out the RPGnet Games Day Saturday, September 28th at Games Plus.  Amongst those running games will be Gary Gygax and Ron Edwards.  Space is still available to sign up for games already scheduled or to run your dream event.  For details, check out-

http://www.rpg.net/news+reviews/gameday_chicago.html

...or e-mail Matt Helms at mattyhelms@earthlink.net


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 7, 2002)

Mark,

Why don't you sign me up for the Superheroes game...

I hope you won't mind another rookie to the game, Omokage.


----------



## Paul_Klein (Sep 7, 2002)

Mark, sign me up for Jack Haggerty's Star Wars game in slot one and your game for slot 2 please =)


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Sep 8, 2002)

Jack:  I ordered 2 boosters of Mechwarriors Clix, or whatever they are called.  I dunno if we'll find time for a quick game, maybe we can bring order some sandwiches delivered to the game tables during the break  

If they get in in time maybe we can do some pre-game day trading?  Back Alley Comics has great discounts but slow service sometimes.


----------



## NeghVar (Sep 8, 2002)

Mark,

Please sign me up for Travis' (Omokage's) Superhero game in Slot 2.

Thanks (and great game today!)!


----------



## Mark (Sep 8, 2002)

Updated! 

Welcome, Paul! 

Thanks, Art!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 9, 2002)

How's any supposed to find this thread if it keeps flaoting back to page 3?


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Sep 9, 2002)

I need to make a change. Put me into Halma's Kingdom of Kalamar game in the afternoon. Relatives are coming into town that night and I have been told that dinner plans will make staying late pretty impossible for me.


----------



## omokage (Sep 9, 2002)

Mark, here's the title and synopsis for my supers game.
-------------------------------------------
*A Band Reunion*
_One year after their breakup, the Masked Band is brought together by a string of eerily related robberies. Will they overcome their fears and differences to overcome the theives' hidden motives, or will the shadow of their former leader's death drive them to continue their quests alone?_

This game has 4 total chairs to be filled. Background information and characters will be provided via email before the gameday.
-------------------------------------------

Nobeard, Haggerty, don't worry about experience with any supers games. I haven't even decided which supplement we'll be using. It'll be d20, so you'll be fine. Also, you'll get to see your characters and their powers before the game, so you should be prepared enough.


----------



## Mark (Sep 9, 2002)

Updated! 



			
				Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *How's any supposed to find this thread if it keeps flaoting back to page 3? *




I have no idea... 



			
				DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *I need to make a change. Put me into Halma's Kingdom of Kalamar game in the afternoon. Relatives are coming into town that night and I have been told that dinner plans will make staying late pretty impossible for me. *




Sorry to hear that but I am sure that you'll have a good time in Halma's game.  



			
				omokage said:
			
		

> *Mark, here's the title and synopsis for my supers game.
> -------------------------------------------
> A Band Reunion
> One year after their breakup, the Masked Band is brought together by a string of eerily related robberies. Will they overcome their fears and differences to overcome the theives' hidden motives, or will the shadow of their former leader's death drive them to continue their quests alone?
> ...




Got it.  Looks to be a challenging mystery.


----------



## Shadeus (Sep 10, 2002)

Mark, gotta question about the battle royale.  Can we scavenge from dead players or do their corpses just "disappear?"  It may change my magic items if I can't scavenge a ring of protection from someone's corpse. 

P.S. All players should always carry at least one potion of cure serious wounds.  Please.


----------



## Mark (Sep 10, 2002)

Shadeus said:
			
		

> *Mark, gotta question about the battle royale.  Can we scavenge from dead players or do their corpses just "disappear?"  It may change my magic items if I can't scavenge a ring of protection from someone's corpse.
> 
> P.S. All players should always carry at least one potion of cure serious wounds.  Please. *




It only seems fair, in a BRAWL, to allow the agressive and opportunistic individuals to glean some form of treasure from their successful encounters.  To the victor goes the spoils!


----------



## shadoth (Sep 10, 2002)

*Slot One Game*

Could you sign me up for the Slot Two game with Kid Charlemange in the morning? Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Slot One Game*

Updated! 



			
				shadoth said:
			
		

> *Could you sign me up for the Slot Two game with Kid Charlemange in the morning? Thanks! *




Just to be sure, though.  That's Slot One, Game Two, with Kid Charlemange, right?


----------



## shadoth (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey, I've been up since 430...cut me a little slack here. Yes, that's the correct slot/game/dm. Je vous remercie.


----------



## Mark (Sep 10, 2002)

shadoth said:
			
		

> *Hey, I've been up since 430...cut me a little slack here. Yes, that's the correct slot/game/dm. Je vous remercie. *




No prob, Shadoth.  Just wanted to be sure.  You should see the mess I've made of previous schedules by not double checking things.


----------



## scipioBC (Sep 10, 2002)

Howdy All,

I just wanted to pipe in to say Hi and Thanks from Privateer Press to all those attending the Chicago GameDay this year!  From the sounds of things it's ramping up to be quite a gameday.  I'm am just sorry I won't be abale to attend.  Oh well, maybe next year.

We are very proud to sponsor this year's gameday and I know whoever ends up winning the Monsternomicon and/or The Witchfire Trilogy will enjoy them immensely.  We are extremely proud of how the Monsternomicon came out.  For those of you who haven't had a chance to check it out I strongly encourage you to do so!

To give y'all a word about our upcoming releases;  
We are set to release the first in a series of "Lock & Load" source books this November.  Look for "Lock & Load: Iron Kingdoms Character primer" at your local game shop by mid to late November.  Check out privateerpress.com for more details!

WARMACHINE is coming!  Our awesome new miniatures game is set for an initial release in February '03.  Check out our web site for more details.

Thanks again and Game-on!

Randy Bruhl
Director of Operations - Privateer Press
www.privateerpress.com


----------



## Mark (Sep 10, 2002)

scipioBC said:
			
		

> *Howdy All,
> 
> I just wanted to pipe in to say Hi and Thanks from Privateer Press to all those attending the Chicago GameDay this year!  From the sounds of things it's ramping up to be quite a gameday.  I'm am just sorry I won't be abale to attend.  Oh well, maybe next year.
> 
> ...




Thanks for popping in, Randy! 

If things keep going as well as they have, we will likely have three Chicago Gamedays again next year, (tentatively Feb, June, and Nov.)  I'll keep you posted so that you can join in the fun.

I also understand that you have just been promoted to the position of Director of Operations with Privateer Press.  Congrats on that!

I'll be looking forward to seeing new Privateer Press releases between now and the gameday and we'll be sure to check for those at Games Plus.  Thanks for donating the prizes and good gaming to you!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 11, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> Nobeard, Haggerty, don't worry about experience with any supers games. I haven't even decided which supplement we'll be using. It'll be d20, so you'll be fine. Also, you'll get to see your characters and their powers before the game, so you should be prepared enough. [/B]




Great!

Thanks!

Looks like fun...  If it's D20 we'll get the hang of it quick.

Oh, and email me a SW character!


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 11, 2002)

Mark:

Thanks for organizing another on of these days.  I'll try to not have to cancel last minute again!  

Please sign me up for the Cthulhu game in the morning.  Maybe someone will even decide to GM it!  

Later,
Matt


----------



## omokage (Sep 11, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *Oh, and email me a SW character!*




Your hotmail account is full, so I got my mail returned to me. Do you have an alternate address?

here's the email I sent:

----
As of this email I don't own a copy of the Star Wars rulebook. I'll be
sure to get one as soon as I can afford it, however. Do you need me to
email you a character sooner rather than later?
-----


----------



## Paul_Klein (Sep 11, 2002)

First off.. BUMP.

Second off, today I finally got a new job, and being that it is at a car dealership, he says that everyone works Saturdays (I'm pretty sure he said that).

I don't know what their policy is on taking time off, espeically on a Saturday, but I'll have to find out.

So basically, I'm not sure if I'm coming anymore...

But don't quite count me out yet. We shall see... Hopefully I will get more info tomarrow when I start. I'll let ya know Mark.


----------



## Halma (Sep 12, 2002)

*Chicago Game day!!!*

Mark

Well I just learned from My boss that I don't have to be in Louisville the 9th, So I am very happy with this news.....Just thought that I would share that with you.  See you at game day.


Halma the Dead Barbarian..........?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 12, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your hotmail account is full, so I got my mail returned to me. Do you have an alternate address?
> 
> ...





Odd.  I never had a problem with that address before.  I sent you email, containing my work email address, should you need to use it.

There's no real hurry, really.  So long as I get one before the Gameday.  Sooner makes it a little easier to tailor the adventures to the characters, but like I said...  No hurry.


----------



## Mark (Sep 12, 2002)

Updated! 

Thanks everyone for keeping me informed about your situations.  Hopefully we'll all be able to make it to the gameday.  Godd news, Halma!  Sorry to heasr that, Paul, but maybe that will change.


----------



## Fayredeth (Sep 12, 2002)

Howdy Mark, go ahead and put me down with your second slot. Since I'll not be able to make it up to any of the sessions for a while, I doubt I'm going to be messing up any machinations of yours, eh?


----------



## Mark (Sep 13, 2002)

Updated!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 13, 2002)

I know we have lots of time prior to the get together, but what happens if we don't have enough players to fill slots?


----------



## Mark (Sep 13, 2002)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> *I know we have lots of time prior to the get together, but what happens if we don't have enough players to fill slots? *




I'll let you know if or when that happens...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 13, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As of this email I don't own a copy of the Star Wars rulebook.*



omokage:

I've got the SW d20 rule book.  I can mail it to you for the gameday, if you wish.  Just email me your address and I'll send it off.  You can return it to me at the gameday.

It's the original d20 SW book, not the revised one.


----------



## Mark (Sep 14, 2002)

Thinking more about what Joe has asked, I've thought it might be a good idea to firm up our list by the end of September.  Let's try and get all summaries (mine included) completed by then and we'll settle our schedule at that point.  Thought?


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 15, 2002)

*Hey Mark...Maybe Something Different is in Order?*

Hey Mark.

Floyd here, I am set to run "Game 5 - Fury of the Broke-Tooth Clan" in the afternoon, but it looks like only 1 person is interested in playing out this idea.

Perhaps I should do a Lord of the Rings RPG to offer something different and new for everyone?  Or something else?  

What does everyone else think?

I just want people to have the choice to play something interesting and memorable, because we're all here to have fun, afterall.  

Just a thought.


----------



## Mark (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Hey Mark...Maybe Something Different is in Order?*



			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> *Hey Mark.
> 
> Floyd here, I am set to run "Game 5 - Fury of the Broke-Tooth Clan" in the afternoon, but it looks like only 1 person is interested in playing out this idea.
> 
> ...




Naw.  Don't change anything at this point.  It's still early and people are sorting out their schedules.  We won't start looking at making any adjustments until we get well into October.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 15, 2002)

Cool.  I just want everyone to have fun.  I am looking forward to just putting names with faces and faces to names...will make the boards seem more alive!


----------



## Mark (Sep 16, 2002)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> *Cool.  I just want everyone to have fun.  I am looking forward to just putting names with faces and faces to names...will make the boards seem more alive! *




That's definitely one of the best parts of these events. 

I've trimmed down the first couple of posts.  I am going to try and finalize the DMs and their games so that we can show all of the players who are waiting to sign up exactly what their choices are.


----------



## Eridanis (Sep 18, 2002)

Mark - 

I'm out of the proverbial bunker now, and after kicking around some ideas for the past week (and fearing I'd not be able to bring them to full fruition before the GameDay), here's what I'll be offering:

The Ghost Tower of Inverness - A mysterious tower. A powerful artifact. An oppressive kingdom. Your only chance to escape the latter is to enter the tower to retrive the artifact ... or die trying.

A classic 1st edition tournament module, converted to Dungeons & Dragons 3rd edition. For six players; characters of 7th level will be provided.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 18, 2002)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *The Ghost Tower of Inverness - A mysterious tower. A powerful artifact. An oppressive kingdom. Your only chance to escape the latter is to enter the tower to retrive the artifact ... or die trying.*




Ok... That got me off the fence. Sign me up for that!

Can I play Shubba the Goat Boy? 


Wulf


----------



## Eridanis (Sep 18, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok... That got me off the fence. Sign me up for that!
> 
> ...




Absolutely! Anyone else who wants to bring in their own character can, as well; just make sure you run it past me (via email) before the Gameday.


----------



## NeghVar (Sep 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by Eridanis
> The Ghost Tower of Inverness - A mysterious tower. A powerful artifact. An oppressive kingdom. Your only chance to escape the latter is to enter the tower to retrive the artifact ... or die trying.




As long as it does not conflict with Omokage's superhero slot time, please sign me up for this as well.

Thanks!


----------



## omokage (Sep 18, 2002)

Well NeghVar, it does.


----------



## NeghVar (Sep 18, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *Well NeghVar, it does. *




8^P


----------



## J_Waid (Sep 18, 2002)

*Game 2 - D&D 3e (7th level characters provided)*

***Game 2 - D&D 3e (7th level characters provided)***


Would you be good enough to register me for the last open seat in the game mentioned above?

Thanks in advance!


J Waid


*



			"One must deal openly and fairly with one's forces if maximum effectiveness is to be achieved."   - D. Vader
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## Mark (Sep 19, 2002)

Updated! 



			
				Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Mark -
> 
> I'm out of the proverbial bunker now, and after kicking around some ideas for the past week (and fearing I'd not be able to bring them to full fruition before the GameDay), here's what I'll be offering:
> 
> ...




Thanks!  Got it all set.



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *Ok... That got me off the fence. Sign me up for that!*




Okie doke. 

 Welcome, J_Waid! You're all set, too.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi, Mark:

Put me down for the Ghost Tower of Inverness in Slot #2.  I remember that old adventure and it was fun.


----------



## Mark (Sep 19, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Hi, Mark:
> 
> Put me down for the Ghost Tower of Inverness in Slot #2.  I remember that old adventure and it was fun. *




You got it, WRon!


----------



## Mark (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't want to divert the topic of this thread, so here's a link to let everyone know about the first "official" CMG release, the Whispering Woodwind! 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=24941


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 23, 2002)

*Bump*

Yeah, you know the routine.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi, Mark,
Please sign me up for the #5 game in slot 2, "The Fury of the Broke-Tooth Clan."


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Sep 24, 2002)

Halma

Do you know yet if you are providing characters or if we can create our own?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 24, 2002)

Halma's on the road this week for work, so I don't know if he'll see this.  Last I talked to him, he was planning on making the characters himself.  Not exactly gospel, but if he comes back and changes his mind, you'll still have 5 weeks or so to come up with a character.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 24, 2002)

Mark can you add me to omokage's game in the 2nd session?

Thanks.


----------



## omokage (Sep 24, 2002)

Great, welcome Dinkledog! Now I can ask my players in "A Band Reunion" to please email me (omokage at omokage dot com) so that I can reply to you folks with characters and backround information.

You'll each get a choice of one of four characters.


----------



## Paul_Klein (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey Mark, you can un-tentative me. I'm a-coming fo' sho'!

And have you posted yet what the rules are for your 2nd slot game yet? Couldn't find them.


----------



## Mark (Sep 24, 2002)

Updated!   (Thanks for the post, PBumptender!  )



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> *Hi, Mark,
> Please sign me up for the #5 game in slot 2, "The Fury of the Broke-Tooth Clan." *




Got ya.    Any news on the space conversion?  (Not that it's pressing, since we're still many weeks away, of course.)



			
				Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *Mark can you add me to omokage's game in the 2nd session?
> 
> Thanks. *




Added.    btw, I sent you an Email with an attachment.  Can you drop me a line to let me know if that arrived safely?

Mark@creativemountaingames.com



			
				Paul_Klein said:
			
		

> *Hey Mark, you can un-tentative me. I'm a-coming fo' sho'!
> 
> And have you posted yet what the rules are for your 2nd slot game yet? Couldn't find them. *




That's good news! 

I've not quite worked out the full details for my slot 2 game but will do so very soon.  I've got a couple of ways I can go with that and want to double check a few things before I say anything more.


----------



## Mark (Sep 26, 2002)

For those of you who may have missed my previous announcement, MattyHelms of the RPG.net gang is holding a non-d20 game day highlighting many of the Indie Publisher games.  Also in attendance will be Mr. Gary Gygax!

It's going to be held at the excellent Games Plus game store in Mount Propect so I hope to catch up with some of you there!

More info can be gained at -

http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?threadid=11223


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey Mark please sign me up for The Ghost Tower of Inverness in the afternoon session. Still debating about the first session though.


----------



## Mark (Sep 27, 2002)

Baron Von StarBlade said:
			
		

> *Hey Mark please sign me up for The Ghost Tower of Inverness in the afternoon session. Still debating about the first session though. *




Done and done, Josh.  Maybe I'll see you this weekend out at the gamestore?  Hope so...


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Sep 27, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Done and done, Josh.  Maybe I'll see you this weekend out at the gamestore?  Hope so...  *




I'm debating on it. . but I've had a pretty busy schedule lately.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Sep 27, 2002)

Looks like that  gathering could use a little more pimping from you Mark. It doesnt look like any of the games besides the Gygax run games have any real interest in them.




			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *For those of you who may have missed my previous announcement, MattyHelms of the RPG.net gang is holding a non-d20 game day highlighting many of the Indie Publisher games.  Also in attendance will be Mr. Gary Gygax!
> 
> It's going to be held at the excellent Games Plus game store in Mount Propect so I hope to catch up with some of you there!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark (Sep 27, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *Looks like that  gathering could use a little more pimping from you Mark. It doesnt look like any of the games besides the Gygax run games have any real interest in them.
> 
> 
> *




The updated schedule is further along in the thread.  Do the the nature of their style of message boards, he could only edit a post within a small window of time, so he had to keep re-adding the newer schedule.  Nonetheless, it has a comparable size (considering the board membership size) as our first gameday.  Let's try to support them if we can by showing up.  I'll even bring along some stuff to run an impromptu game for those of you who might like to play.


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Sep 27, 2002)

Trevalon:  Almost a month to the meet, did you need to contact us players about anything?  Or are you just gonna give us complete pre-mades?  I lost yer email from the last meet, so gotta post here  

Same goes for your 2nd slot game Mark. 

I'm at:  mostholycerebus@yahoo.com


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 28, 2002)

Roland, sorry I haven't been able to get any of you guys much information, but this thing they call school kinda sucks the life out of you... LOL.  At some point I will have a little sign up here on the boards for what characters you want to play... I have a list of what is availiable, but I need to just sit down and figure out exactly what is going on.  I'll take care of all the generation crap for you though!


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Sep 28, 2002)

Cool.  I'd like to play a Cleric/Silverstar with the Control Shape feat.


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 28, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The updated schedule is further along in the thread.  Do the the nature of their style of message boards, he could only edit a post within a small window of time, so he had to keep re-adding the newer schedule.  Nonetheless, it has a comparable size (considering the board membership size) as our first gameday.  Let's try to support them if we can by showing up.  I'll even bring along some stuff to run an impromptu game for those of you who might like to play.  *




Thanks for the plug, Mark!  The day's going to be a blast.  There still will be some walk-in business and a lot of cross-feeding between the games, so I think everyone will remain pretty busy.

For those just interested in meeting Gary, he's doing autographs from 2:30 to 3:00.  Scott Leaton (Fairy Meat and Starchildren) and Ken Hite (Suppressed Transmission, GURPS, Star Trek) will be stopping by also.

And don't forget - I'm also MattyHelms of ENWorld, signed up for the d20 Cthulhu game.  Now all we need is a DM!  

Later,
Matt


----------



## MEG Hal (Sep 28, 2002)

I promised to post a blurb on each one of these items and here it is!!!!
*Mystic Eye Games* 

_The Hunt: Rise of Evil_ :MSRP-$19.95 128 pages
“The Hunt: Rise of Evil” is a d20 campaign setting by Mystic Eye Games. In this book you will be immersed into the dark world of Gothos. You will find a new and fantastic land where the dreams and nightmares of our sleeping Earth folk find their way into this mystical world.

This unique campaign setting will give you new rules, kingdoms, classes, races, magic, and much more. Play in our world or simply apply all that you find here to any d20 game.

Become a Child of the Waking Dream and join the hunt today!

This section has replaced our mini-guide to Gothos and will continue to grow in the days to come!

_The Witch of Loch-Durnan_:MSRP $13.95 64 pages
Return to the hamlet of Loch-Durnan. More terror awaits in this adventure for Characters levels 7th-9th in the lands of Gothos and our Hunt: Rise of Evil setting. Will the heroes be able to help the hamlet again with their very souls at risk? Once again, terrifying evil comes to the small mining community. Feeling as if their very homes are cursed, they yet again seek the help of stalwart adventurers. 

The lake, the very name sake of the small hamlet, has turned dark and sinister, spewing forth a putrid evil that threatens the entire land. Some think that this is the work of a vengeful foe returned, others are not so sure, but like before, nothing appears as it seems and the mists of the Loch conceal something that none could have imagined

_Blight Magic: Arcane Mysteries[I/]: MSRP $13.95 64 pages
Does the very land hold a life force that can be sucked dry, just as a vampire drains blood from his victims? There is an ancient art that is resurfacing. A terrible lore that allows spell casters, both Arcane and Divine to rape the land of its very life to fuel their magic. Blight Magic, it is called and it is a quick and terrible road to power. Many have justified the use of such magic, pointing out that farmers take from the land to feed the people, homes have need of the land to be built, and trees are cut down to provide warmth in the winter! Is this so very different? The answer can only be seen in the practitioners, who suffer over time from a corruption that only and evil power can bring.

Blight Magic is a d20 source book that details the rituals, spells, abilities, and terrible corrupting influences that can be gained by tapping into, and draining the very life from the land. This 64 page book has rules for new rituals, spells, prestige classes, feats, and much more that all focus on this awful power.

Let your players dive into this quick road to arcane might and see if they have the strength to resist the terrible temptation and awesome power of Blight Magic.

Urban Blight: Fould Locales:MSRP $16.95 128 pages
A collection of detailed urban locales for your d20 fantasy setting. They are complete locations that include full descriptions and maps. The types of locations will vary widely and will all be coded for ease of use.

Libram Equitis: Volume I (Ambient): MSRP $12.95 64 pages
Literally "the book of the chevaliers / respected class", Librum Equitis is our flagship d20 product, a book of Prestige Classes suited to any d20 fantasy game environment. Included in LE1 are classic ideas such as the Swashbuckler and the Sniper, as well as several military classes, to bizzarities such as the Corpulent (a priest of greed or gluttony who grows... and grows... and grows...) and the PsychoPyretic (someone who transforms his rage into psionic heat).

Wild Spellcraft (Natural 20 Press): MSRP $13.95 64 pages
In traditional legends, magic has always been a force that granted great power, but which carried risk in its use. This style of magic can be found in countless stories, movies, and books, from European folktales and Japanese anime, to the Sorcerer's Apprentice in Fantasia and a particularly famous School of Witchcraft and Wizardry. For those who appreciate this uncertainty and desire to let magic be something mystical and untamable, something more than just an entry on the 'spells per day' table, Natural 20 Press presents Wild Spellcraft.

Wild Spellcraft provides game masters with a toolkit for including the unpredictable forces of magic in their game with whatever depth and complexity they want. Ranging from rules for spells gone awry to prestige classes for those who try to master magic in its rawest, most chaotic form, Wild Spellcraft is designed to be modular, to fit into your game in individualpieces or in its entirety.

Wild Spellcraft introduces the wild spellcaster template, a set of rules which can be laid over any spellcasting character, creature, or magic item to add to it the powers of wild sorcery. For some characters, this template will just be for flavor, not power. However, two new prestige classes - the Sculptor of Chaos and the Pandaemonicist - turn what is normally considered a drawback of wild spellcasting into an advantage. Rather than letting the unpredictability of magic endanger them, these masters of wild spellcraft control magic in a pure, raw state.

Wild Spellcraft presents two different complexities of magical mishaps. The basic list of mishaps covers all the traditional effects of magic gone awry, whereas the Exotic & Bizarre mishap tables have hundreds of possibilities dependent on the level of the spell that caused the mishap, and let players have as little or as much complexity with their wild spellcraft as desired.

Also in keeping with the desire to provide a gamer's toolkit for shaping your character, adventure, or game world, Wild Spellcraft includes dozens of concepts around which to base your own individual form of magic. Does nervousness ruin your spells when you're under pressure? Were you cursed for misusing your sorcery? Or does all magic simply run the risk of failure? You'll also find rules on unpredictable magical items - created intentionally, the result of a curse, or perhaps simply failing from great age - and on chaos fields, a hazard which can be added to any adventure location. Game Masters will even find guidelines on how to use the rules in the book to create the type of setting and tone they want, from traditional high fantasy, to comic adventure, to dark and grim drama.

Finally, Wild Spellcraft details twenty new spells that involve chaos, probability, randomness, and unpredictability. Charlatans can really stack the deck with Meece's cartomantic flourish, while more combat-oriented mages can learn the destructive entropic wave or the powerful storm of wild sorcery, Rodinn's roaring paradoxical pandaemonic chaotic conflagration!

Wild Spellcraft isn't just spells being disruptive. It's a new way to see magic in gaming as the powerful, unreliable force that it should be.

Bluffside: City on the Edge (Thunderhead Games product line)  MSRP $22.95 144 pages plus a pull out map
Nearly 200 years after its founding, Bluffside looks over the bay below, confident in its power; power brought about from adamantine. The otherworldly metal permeates the surrounding mountains, brought to the world nearly 200,000 years ago by an asteroid that tore a portal between the prime material plane and the plane of shadow and nearly annihilated the world's civilizations. The ruins here are alive with the ghosts of the ancients.

Bluffside uses Sordadon, a city floating in the bay below, to dominate sea trade in the area. The connection between Bluffside and Sordadon is through Undercity, a vast series of underground passageways that extend off into the unknown. From temples to mining to adventuring, Bluffside has something for every adventurer.

Bluffside is the first in our line of truly modular sourcebooks. Designed to be easily dropped into any middle fantasy setting, Bluffside promises to become the center of your campaign. Over 100 places of interest (POI), along with corresponding NPCs and adventure hooks, give life to the city and allow the GM to jump right in.

But that's not all! Bluffside also contains new races, prestige classes, magical items, spells, feats, domains, and much, much more. Jammed packed and ready to run, Bluffside will change the way all city sourcebooks will be made in the future.


Interludes: Brief Expeditions to Bluffside (Thunderhead Games product line) MSRP $10.95 64 pages
With the first flakes of winter snow in the air, your party finally sees the end of a long journey in the hamlet of Kirkwood. Fornheim, the caravan master, has paid you well for keeping him and his profits safe for the last four months. Your escort is at an end. Bluffside, city of wonder and excitement, calls. Just a few loose ends and you can leave for your new lives of action and adventure.

Interludes includes: 
12 new creatures 
2 new spells 
11 new items 
2 new prestige classes 
2 new feats 
12+ new places of interest in Kirkwood 
30+ new NPC's 
All part of the Bluffside: City on the Saga!

4 of these products are ENnie nominated items so to all those that attend, good luck and enjoy from our entire MEG family!!!!_


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 29, 2002)

> _originally posted by Roland Delacroix_
> Cool. I'd like to play a Cleric/Silverstar with the Control Shape feat.



*taking a look at the module sitting in front of him*...nope... don't see one of those... 

Control shape?  BWAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA! 
Oh that would make it much too easy *evilly grins*

My players should choose from the following list of PCs:

*human ranger
*human thief
*human cleric 
*human mage
*elf fighter/mage
*dwarf fighter/barbarian(TAKEN BY ROLAND DELACROIX)

I'm pretty willing to change your human character into something else if you can give me a good solid reason for it.  I'll have this list, and maybe something on the first page about this whole thing.

My apologies for any nonsensical things in this post... i'm running on not much sleep at the moment... really should just go to bed.

Last Updated: September 29, 11:16 P.M. CDT


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Sep 29, 2002)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *
> *taking a look at the module sitting in front of him*...nope... don't see one of those...
> 
> Control shape?  BWAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA!
> ...




Here's a good reason:  Why don't I play the Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian I played in your Of Sound Mind game last time?  Used a big axe, psychoticly attacks undead spiders, you know.  That way I don't have to paint another fig  

Sleep.  Tell me about it.  Just did a turnaround now off to take a 4 hour nap, got work again in the morning!

On a completely unrelated note, I have about 6 painted Gnoll figs i'll be sure to bring.  With a stretch of the imagination they could be werewolves.  Not that you've hinted thats what we'll run into.........hmmm.....maybe I can find a short Gnoll fig for a Dwarf/Gnome/Halfling werewolf, that would be cool just to have.


----------



## Diremede (Sep 29, 2002)

I'd like to sign up for Slot 2 Game 1.  I'm all about gaming late.

Micah Higgins


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey, the gnolls could be very interesting to have along... go ahead and bring the figs, RD!

As for your question... sure why not.  Go ahead and pump that bad boy Ftr/Bbn up to 6th level using core rules only (PHB, DMG, MM...no PsiHB for this one....) and send a copy of the sheet my way as soon as you can.  There might be some slight alterations as to what you'll get.  I'll take some item requests, see if you've been naughty or nice, and then see what Santa has in his Bag of Holding for the PCs.

One little rule though.... get the leveled up character to me 2 weeks prior to gameday so I can look it over and make sure no one will have a huge advantage over another.

Other than that, have fun!


----------



## d20Dwarf (Oct 1, 2002)

Put me down for the Ghost Tower! It's weird, I was just searching for a copy of this module (along with Tsojcanth) today on the net.


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2002)

Updated! 

And here are a few photos from the RPG.net Gameday, Saturday 28th run by MattyHelms and Curt (AKA thalmin of GamesPlus!).  You might recognize a few of the attendees...


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2002)

Photo 2


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2002)

Photo 3


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2002)

Photo 4


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2002)

Photo 5


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2002)

Photo 6


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2002)

Photo 7


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2002)

Photo 8


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2002)

Photo 9


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2002)

Photo 10


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2002)

Photo 11


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2002)

Photo 12


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 4, 2002)

*"Well, we're movin' on up!"*

To...
The...
Top...


----------



## thalmin (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi, Mark. Just looking over the schedule, have we found anyone to run the CoCd20 game? It also looks like we will have room for a pickup game, if needed. I'm still looking at new table configuations, but won't get serious with it until after the auction this weekend.


----------



## Painfully (Oct 4, 2002)

Page 7 of this thread is super SLOW due to all the pics.  I'd like to ask Mark to shrink those pic sizes, or maybe thumbnail them and place them in a single post.

------OR------

We can just bump this thread a half dozen more times and get to page 8!


----------



## Mark (Oct 4, 2002)

Painfully said:
			
		

> *Page 7 of this thread is super SLOW due to all the pics.  I'd like to ask Mark to shrink those pic sizes, or maybe thumbnail them and place them in a single post.
> 
> ------OR------
> 
> We can just bump this thread a half dozen more times and get to page 8! *




I attached the images (in the hope that it would allow them to load faster for folks.)  Perhaps the bumping will be the best way to move this along to the next page.


----------



## Mark (Oct 4, 2002)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Hi, Mark. Just looking over the schedule, have we found anyone to run the CoCd20 game? It also looks like we will have room for a pickup game, if needed. I'm still looking at new table configuations, but won't get serious with it until after the auction this weekend. *




Sebastian sent me an Email to say that he might be interested.  I'm, just waiting for him to post here and confirm it.

I'm looking forward to the Auction at Games Plus.  IIRC it began last night, with the CCG auction, and that the Traditional Wargames are Friday, RPGs on Saturday and Minis on Sunday.  Can you give us a few more details?


----------



## Mark (Oct 4, 2002)

BTW I've added a description to my second slot game.  Anyone who is running a game, please finalize you game description right away so we can make the final push for gathering players and filling the seats!


----------



## CTD (Oct 4, 2002)

OMG, auction this weekend? I forgot.  

Time to start frantically finding time and money to spend at the auction!

Plus I figure the thread needs a good bump. I'm on a corporate network and those pictures are killing me


----------



## Mark (Oct 4, 2002)

CTD said:
			
		

> *OMG, auction this weekend? I forgot.
> 
> Time to start frantically finding time and money to spend at the auction!
> 
> Plus I figure the thread needs a good bump. I'm on a corporate network and those pictures are killing me  *




Sorry bout that.  We'll just have to bump this along to the next page as quickly as possible.


----------



## CTD (Oct 4, 2002)

Good point.

Pencil me in for breakfast. I've been watching my calendar and it looks like I'll be in town on the 9th!

I'll validate everything with the wife and then sign up for a game or two.

I'd run CoC, but not having the books makes it hard to help!


----------



## thalmin (Oct 4, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Auction at Games Plus.  IIRC it began last night, with the CCG auction, and that the Traditional Wargames are Friday, RPGs on Saturday and Minis on Sunday.  Can you give us a few more details? *




Sure. The it's a live auction held at Games Plus in Mt. Prospect, IL. Tonight we are auctioning historical board games and books starting at 7 and running until midnight or so. Saturday will be the fantasy, scifi and other rpg games, from 11am until about 8pm. Sunday will be all the miniatures and terrain, also rules for miniatures gaming. The minis auction will start at 11am until about 7pm. Including the ccg auction, we have over 4200 items, new and used, that we are selling for our customers. Sorry, but it is too late to bring in anything else to sell this time. For more info, go to www.games-plus.com


----------



## Mark (Oct 4, 2002)

CTD said:
			
		

> *Good point.
> 
> Pencil me in for breakfast. I've been watching my calendar and it looks like I'll be in town on the 9th!
> 
> ...




I've added you in for breakfast.  Will your wife be joining us as well?  Any other gamers coming from your local gaming group?

No problem on the CoC thing.  I think Sebastian will be around to step up and run the game.  Hopefully he'll respond soon.


----------



## Mark (Oct 4, 2002)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Sure. The it's a live auction held at Games Plus in Mt. Prospect, IL. Tonight we are auctioning historical board games and books starting at 7 and running until midnight or so. Saturday will be the fantasy, scifi and other rpg games, from 11am until about 8pm. Sunday will be all the miniatures and terrain, also rules for miniatures gaming. The minis auction will start at 11am until about 7pm. Including the ccg auction, we have over 4200 items, new and used, that we are selling for our customers. Sorry, but it is too late to bring in anything else to sell this time. For more info, go to www.games-plus.com *




Thanks for the info!  I had a great time at the auction last spring and picked up some great deals!


----------



## omokage (Oct 4, 2002)

come on page 8 . . .


----------



## CTD (Oct 4, 2002)

Mark, my wife would be staying home with my three brats, er lovely children. 

I'd bring my boy, but it's time for Dad to get to roleplay like a grown up. I took him to Gen Con and he had a blast but I didn't get to do any RP events. LOTS of Heroclix 

Other gamers from my group? You already have one, Rickg. He's an old funk singer who is currently playing meat cushion as my players delve deeper into RTOEE.  I'll remind the others that it's happening tonight, as it looks like my emergency relocation session is going to happen (that's a note for you rick!).

Btw, about those pictures. you could go back and edit them so they are hyperlinks and put a brief line about each up with the link so interested people can hunt for Col Playdough and see how nice that gaming room really is.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 4, 2002)

> *8 . . . *



Turn it on its side and it's a symbol meaning infinity.


----------



## CTD (Oct 4, 2002)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *
> Turn it on its side and it's a symbol meaning infinity. *





Which is how long page 7 seems to be lasting...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 4, 2002)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *
> *taking a look at the module sitting in front of him*...nope... don't see one of those...
> 
> Control shape?  BWAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA!
> ...





I will take the elf fighter/mage


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 4, 2002)

CTD said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Which is how long page 7 seems to be lasting... *



Well, that was the point my posting that line....from an old *Schoolhouse Rock* cartoon.  Slightly more interesting that just a big ol' *BUMP*.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 4, 2002)

Thought I'd post a reminder here that the November 9 Game Day will start earlier than before. We will open the doors at 9am, the first slot starts at 9:30. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone. Hey Mark, will we have those name badges again? We may not need them, but I kinda like those stinkin' badges.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 4, 2002)

Thalmin,  

NeghVar created the badges for the previous game days (as well as the EN World Gathering at Gen Con.)  So, maybe he would be up for volunteering again.


----------



## Mark (Oct 4, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Thalmin,
> 
> NeghVar created the badges for the previous game days (as well as the EN World Gathering at Gen Con.)  So, maybe he would be up for volunteering again. *




Yup


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 4, 2002)

Page 8 - we made it!

Wow, that was exhausting!  I'd better go home now and rest.


----------



## Sir Edgar (Oct 5, 2002)

Sounds like fun.  Wish I could go.  How long has this been going on now?


----------



## thalmin (Oct 5, 2002)

Sir Edgar said:
			
		

> *Sounds like fun.  Wish I could go.  How long has this been going on now? *




This will be the 3rd ENWorld Game Day for the Chicago area. The first was last January, second was in June. And yes, it is fun. Nothing like finally meeting for the first time people that you already know. And getting to play in some interesting games.

So why don't you join us?


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 5, 2002)

*CoC d20*

Mark:

If Sebastian hasn't agreed to run the Call of Cthulhu game yet, I'll GM it.  I'll get you a blurb in a bit (writing the RPG.net Game Day article is my big priority right now), but wanted to get the ball rolling on it.

If I end up running it and anyone's curious in the meantime -  since it's a con session, expect a fast-paced, lethal, sanity-blasting romp.  Details to follow.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: CoC d20*



			
				MattyHelms said:
			
		

> *Mark:
> 
> If Sebastian hasn't agreed to run the Call of Cthulhu game yet, I'll GM it.  I'll get you a blurb in a bit (writing the RPG.net Game Day article is my big priority right now), but wanted to get the ball rolling on it.
> 
> ...




Go ahead and let Matt run the CoC game. I'm not a huge fan of running horror games at conventions anyway. But if for some reasons one of the GMs can't make it, I would run a Mutants & Masterminds game (on either slot). That is, of course, if they really manage to get it out before the gameday.


----------



## Mark (Oct 5, 2002)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> *Mark:
> 
> If Sebastian hasn't agreed to run the Call of Cthulhu game yet, I'll GM it.  I'll get you a blurb in a bit (writing the RPG.net Game Day article is my big priority right now), but wanted to get the ball rolling on it.
> 
> ...




Got it.  Since Sebastian would like to run a Mutants and Masterminds game, and you are up for running the CoC game, I've slotted you in as the GM for Slot One, Game Six!   Now I just need a Name for the adventure and a summary, please. 



			
				Sebastian said:
			
		

> *Go ahead and let Matt run the CoC game. I'm not a huge fan of running horror games at conventions anyway. But if for some reasons one of the GMs can't make it, I would run a Mutants & Masterminds game (on either slot). That is, of course, if they really manage to get it out before the gameday. *




No problem.  In fact, we have room for another table, and I am sure that M&M will be out in time.  I've added Matt as the GM for CoC and added you for Slot One, Game Seven M&M GM.  Now I'll just need a Name for the adventure and a summary, please, and we'll be all set! 

To other DMs/GMs - I need final adventure names and summaries from the following people:

Slot One, Game Two- Kid Charlemange, I need an adventure name, please. 

Slot Two, Game Three- Halma, I need an adventure name and summary, please. 

Slot Two, Game Six- Synicism, I need an adventure name, please.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 6, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Got it.  Since Sebastian would like to run a Mutants and Masterminds game, and you are up for running the CoC game, I've slotted you in as the GM for Slot One, Game Six!   Now I just need a Name for the adventure and a summary, please.
> 
> *




Mark, I look forward to blasting the sanity and hit points of some characters.

Here's my adventure information for the Call of Cthulhu game:

*Paper Chase* Call of Cthulhu/d20 (1st-level Adventure)
Summary - _Extra credit, research opportunity, punishment, peer pressure, a few quick bucks, or hoping to impress that special someone - all of you have your reasons for being here.  Locked in the Abernathy Hall library after-hours, your task was to catalog the normally under lock and key "restricted collection".  Now, one of the rare volumes has been stolen from right under your noses and it's your responsibility to get it back.  Or is it?  Can you face the consequences of either choice?_
Characters will be provided, but you may bring your own 1st-level Investigator with prior approval (contact via Private Message or e-mail with character details).  All Investigators will be regular college students - no combat machines or psychics.
GM - MattyHelms
Seats - 5 seats left

1. Joshua Dyal
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.


----------



## Mark (Oct 7, 2002)

Updated! 

Looks like a winner, Matt!


----------



## CTD (Oct 7, 2002)

I knew we could reach page 8 over the weeknd! 

Thanks to the joys of a wonderful wife I can sign on for the full day!

Mark, I'd like to sign up for:

Slot One, Game 3 - Moonlight Madness
Slot Two, Game 2 - The Ghost Tower of Inverness

Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## NeghVar (Oct 7, 2002)

*SuperHero Saturday!*

Mark,

If you could please sign me up for Sebastian's Slot Mutants & Masterminds game.

Danke!


----------



## Mark (Oct 7, 2002)

Updated! 

CTD - We should all be so lucky as to have understanding spouses. 

NeghVar - Can we coax you into making those excellent badges again this time around?


----------



## Anubis (Oct 8, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, is there any door fee or signup fee?  Or is this totally free?  I ask because I know the Gencon tickets cost money, so I like to make sure before considering things.


----------



## Mark (Oct 8, 2002)

It costs you nothing...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 8, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *It costs you nothing...  *




That is nothing but your pride, you do have to spend the day with the likes of us


----------



## Paul_Klein (Oct 8, 2002)

Mark, sign me up for breakfast too. I forgot to include that.

Thanks


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 8, 2002)

*M&M summary*

Here is the introduction to the M&M adventure:

Dire straits for the Defenders of Justice 
Superhero d20(probably M&M)
GM Sebastian

Nobody said the life of a Superhero was easy. Your newly formed team had a perfect start as the foremost protectors of the city of Pacifica. The press loved your panache and the much beleaguered Pacifica Police Department was thankful for your help. You first opponents, the supervillians Dragoon, Niedertracht and Lizard as well as numerous thugs and robbers were easily beaten and sent to long stays in prison. There was even talk of a statue in your honor.
But a lot of that goodwill vanished in the aftermath of several high profile robberies. Important members of the community were hit, and you inability to find the culprits has raised the ire of the community. Some articles in the tabloids even suggest that only individuals with your powers could have perpetrated these crimes.Your usefulness and even your integrity is in doubt.

And now the whole city is in uproar.The major's daughter Fabrice has been kidnapped by an unknown superbeing.One thing is sure: If you don't find her fast, your time as the protectors of Pacifica is in the past.

Characters will be provided. Mail me, if you have any questions.

Bye
Sebastian


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 8, 2002)

Welcome aboard, CTD!!!  I really need to update the info for my game in this thread, so I think I shall do so...NOW 

Check page one for some information...what character would you liek to play?


----------



## CTD (Oct 8, 2002)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Check page one for some information...what character would you liek to play?




I'll take what the others fear to have. Last pick. Which means the human cleric usually  Let other players pick first and give me the character nobody else wants.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 8, 2002)

Mark:  Please slide me over (first slot) to MattyHelms' *CoC* game *Paper Chase*.

Thanks!


----------



## Painfully (Oct 8, 2002)

Well, looks like I've finally got my vacation day approved.  

Sign me up for slot 1, game 3 - moonlight madness.  I look forward to seeing how Trev handles things behind the DM screen.  My character choice is dwarf or human warrior types, but I wouldn't object to a wizard or cleric if the warriors are taken.

Sign me up for slot 2, game 2 - ghost tower of Inverness.  I want to be there when Wulf gets it!  Hehehe.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 8, 2002)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *Welcome aboard, CTD!!!  I really need to update the info for my game in this thread, so I think I shall do so...NOW
> 
> Check page one for some information...what character would you liek to play? *




Elf Figther/Mage


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Oct 8, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Slot One, Game Two- Kid Charlemange, I need an adventure name, please.
> *




Let's call it "Crossed Swords."  I like the sound of that.


----------



## Mark (Oct 8, 2002)

Updated! 

That second post in the first thread is beginning to look like a profession gameday schedule, innit..? 

Still need a bit of info from Halma and Synicism.  What do you say that we all spam the heck out of them asking them to update their games names/description until they comply?  



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *Slot Two, Game Three- Halma, I need an adventure name and summary, please.
> 
> Slot Two, Game Six- Synicism, I need an adventure name, please.  *




(I just know I'm goning to catch hell for having suggested that, but it's just to humorous to resist...


----------



## Shadeus (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm going to have to withdraw from Mark's battle royale in the first slot.   Turns out the wedding is at 1pm on the south side.  That doesn't leave a lot of time to play.

I think I'll post the char I was going to play in a few days, just so I didn't spend all those hours making him for nothing.


----------



## NeghVar (Oct 9, 2002)

> Can we coax you into making those excellent badges again this time around?




Can do...expect a prototype with the new CMG logo soon.

Later!


----------



## Mark (Oct 9, 2002)

Shadeus - Sorry to hear.  Tell you what though.  Don't post the chaarcter.  Let me hang onto it to keep it in reserve in case we get someone who shows up to the gameday but hasn't been able to sign up for anything.  If that is cool with you? 

NeghVar - Thanks man!  I know that they will rock!  Especially with that new CMG logo that you designed for me.  

Maybe some of you have missed this bit of news, but it was Art "NeghVar" Braune who designed the new look for the CMG logo.  Let's all give him a pat on the back, applause, a warm fuzzy, a big Hip Hip Hooray, etc. for a great job.  I think it looks absolutely fantastic! 

(It can be seen here - http://www.creativemountaingames.com )


----------



## Shadeus (Oct 9, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Shadeus - Sorry to hear.  Tell you what though.  Don't post the chaarcter.  Let me hang onto it to keep it in reserve in case we get someone who shows up to the gameday but hasn't been able to sign up for anything.  If that is cool with you?
> 
> *




Sounds good.  I'll send it off to you sometime soon.


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Oct 9, 2002)

Mark:  What kinda ability scores are we using for your 2nd game?  It it a point buy or what?


----------



## Mark (Oct 10, 2002)

Roland Delacroix said:
			
		

> *Mark:  What kinda ability scores are we using for your 2nd game?  It it a point buy or what? *




Let's go with 28 point buy.  Did I miss anything else?


----------



## Diremede (Oct 10, 2002)

28 points starting with what??? All 8's?


----------



## Diremede (Oct 10, 2002)

Nevermind, I looked it up in the DMG.  Truthfully I've never created a character in this fashion, I've always let the dice fall where they may.


----------



## kobold (Oct 10, 2002)

Is there a list of all the games/ slots/ seats open that is convenient? Also I don't suppose anybodys running Hero Wars adventure by chance?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 10, 2002)

kobold said:
			
		

> *Is there a list of all the games/ slots/ seats open that is convenient? Also I don't suppose anybodys running Hero Wars adventure by chance? *





On page 1.  

Mark has done a great job of keeping it updated with all of the changes.


----------



## Halma (Oct 10, 2002)

*Kalamar adventure*

Mark,

I sent you an email of  my Kalamar Setup. I hope that is ok.


Let me know if I should just post it here instead.

Thanks,


Halma


----------



## Mark (Oct 11, 2002)

Updated! 

Diremede - No problem.  Glad you figured it out.

kobold - Welcome! 

K. T. Toe - Thanks, Brother. 

Halma - Got it, added it, looks like great fun! 

All - Badges are now available at the top of the schedule post (first page of this thread, second post.)  Print your own if you like, or maybe someone can volunteer to print up some of them on adhesive-backed paper, if they have the facility to do so.


----------



## Halma (Oct 11, 2002)

*Taking Dibs on Characters now!!!*

First to respond can choose which character they would like to play... Then I will send you an early write up of the Character Back ground.  For you _method_ role players so you can really get into character....hehehe

_Clarification on the Dwarven Expert_  It was brought to my attention that the NPC class would be an inferior class in the mix of all the others.   Be assured that the Expert is a great class, and the Dwarven character is not to be trifled with. I also made him a 2nd lvl Expert which certainly makes him on par with the rest.  He is just a roleplaying twist that I thought would be fun to play...(no one ever plays an NPC class)...

Now that said, I don't have any favorite Characters. 

Thanks Mark for the Update.... 


Halma


----------



## Mark (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Taking Dibs on Characters now!!!*



			
				Halma said:
			
		

> *Clarification on the Dwarven Expert  It was brought to my attention that the NPC class would be an inferior class in the mix of all the others.   Be assured that the Expert is a great class, and the Dwarven character is not to be trifled with. I also made him a 2nd lvl Expert which certainly makes him on par with the rest.  He is just a roleplaying twist that I thought would be fun to play...(no one ever plays an NPC class)...*




The DMG does say that of the five NPC classes, the Expert is the one that would hold up well as a PC classs in certain situations.  I look forward to seeing how you'll integrate it.



			
				Halma said:
			
		

> *Thanks Mark for the Update.... *




No problem.


----------



## Diremede (Oct 12, 2002)

*Unfortunate Soldiers*

Well since the rest of the group has yet to reveal their characters, I will step out and stick my foot out.  I will be playing a Fighter / Rogue 2/5 ( provided thats okay with Mark ).  

I'm not sure what anyone else in the group will be playing, or what this party should look like so whenever you folks are ready to create are already pre-declared dead dudes ( according to Mark)  post em up.


----------



## Mark (Oct 13, 2002)

Hmmm... This one.  This one might just survive... 

Thanks for sending that so early.  The earlier I get them, the easier it is on me, the better the game is bound to be, the more fun you are likely to have, etc. 

(I'm sure that goes for all games and is a sly plea to players to sign up early and get your characters set up soon.  )


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey Halma

Ill take the Infiltrator if it is still available.


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Taking Dibs on Characters now!!!*



			
				Halma said:
			
		

> *(SNIP)no one ever plays an NPC class...(SNIP)
> 
> Halma *




Heh, heh... just wait until you see the adventure I hope to have finished in time for the next game day... heh, heh...


----------



## Halma (Oct 15, 2002)

*Infiltrator*



			
				DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *Hey Halma
> 
> Ill take the Infiltrator if it is still available. *




You got him.  I will email you the Background, and Stats sometime this week.  Hope you enjoy sir...

Halma


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 17, 2002)

Ok, ok -- I'm in!

Sign me up for...

Morning:  Game 3 - Moonlight Madness 

Afternoon:  Game 2 - The Ghost Tower of Inverness 

I'm bringing my 50-lb box of ENnies goodies with me.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 17, 2002)

Mark,

Can you repost the character creation standards for your 1st slot event?

NeghVar -- Good to have you back, looking forward to the badges.  Thanks again for the hard work for the EN World Gathering badges for Gen Con.

Come on, November!!


----------



## Painfully (Oct 17, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Ok, ok -- I'm in!
> 
> Sign me up for...
> 
> ...




Yipee!  
Excellent choice of games, I must say (he picked the same games as me)!

And there's no such thing as too many goodies!  Woohoo!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 17, 2002)

Welcome to the game Eric and Painfully!!!  What characters would you be taking??? 

And Roland Delacroix--thank you for sending that character you used last time back at me.  That'll make my life a bit easier!


----------



## Painfully (Oct 17, 2002)

Human or dwarf warrior types work well with me, but I'll play cleric or wizard without complaints.  Or a dwarven wizard if you can pull that one off


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Oct 17, 2002)

Trev:  Since we now have a Ranger you can take Track off my feat list.  Or leave it on, a backup isn't a bad idea.  Whatever.


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 17, 2002)

*Ghost Tower!*

Great to have you in my game, Eric! Now that we're full up, I'll email all six of you privately early next week so we can divvy up characters.


----------



## Mark (Oct 17, 2002)

Updated! 

Welcome aboard, Eric! 

I'm gonna change the thread title to make our final push for players.  After this weekend, I think we should look at possibly consolidating a few games.  We can always leave some games short a couple/few players (figuring there will be some people who do not sign up in advance), but people in games with no players (or just one/two player) might want to consider signing on to another game.

No harm/no foul for those that didn't get a huge response this time around; it happens.  It's just a matter of offering as much as we can and letting folks gravity to what interests them.  That is to say that I do not want to see anyone bemoaning a game that didn't happen to draw enough players this time.  It's never a reflection on the game or the DM, just the passing phase of interests indicative of having a great many choices and not enough time to do absolutely everything we want to do.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2002)

*Dire Straits/Paper Chase*

I'd like to sign up for Slot 1, Game 7, "Dire Straits...". Has it been decided if we're using M&M or not?

In case games start getting consolidated, my second choice for the same slot would be Slot 1, Game 6, "Paper Chase."

Or we could always combine the two for some superheroic Cthulhu...


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Oct 17, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *No harm/no foul for those that didn't get a huge response this time around; it happens.  It's just a matter of offering as much as we can and letting folks gravity to what interests them.  That is to say that I do not want to see anyone bemoaning a game that didn't happen to draw enough players this time.  It's never a reflection on the game or the DM, just the passing phase of interests indicative of having a great many choices and not enough time to do absolutely everything we want to do. *




Heck yeah!  There are, I think, 6 or so games I would love to play this saturday, as well as getting in some Heroclix and Clan War games.  Too much fun stuff!  I think a big part is that this is an ENworld event and most of our posters are DM's.  How come I can't find players/DM's this good when Im trying to set up a new campaign?  

If you have to cancell, don't take it too hard.  Last time the same thing happened to me, i closed the game with only 2 players.  It's not that we don't want to play in your game, its just there are so many!  Try running the same thing next time, that way the people who couldn't get to yours have a shot next time.  Even if they DID play it feel free to run again;  I would give Trev's 'Of Sound Mind' game another go, that was a hell of a good time!  Even better would be playing with Trev and having Piratecat run it <drool>


----------



## Mark (Oct 17, 2002)

Updated! 

buzz - Anything for slot two?

Roland - Well said.  I think we'll roll through the weekend with the current schedule and see how many final call players sign up right away, then we'll check the tallies and do the consolidating.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 18, 2002)

Trevalon -- I'm easy, I'll take whatever's left. Drop me an e-mail at ericnoah@charter.net with details as I haven't read this thread and so if you've given details I haven't seen them.  

Eridanis -- same thing as above.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 18, 2002)

Mark, I sent an email your way containing my character for your 2nd slot game, let me know on here or via email if everythings alright, or if anything needs to be changed. 


To all of my players:

I'm VERY sorry that you don't have much information about what's going on during our game in the morning!  The best way to describe me right now would just be to call me Susie Highschool...i'm in the fall play, band, choir, student government, thespian society, several AP classes...anyhow, all of those add up to not much time for D&D.  Dont' fret though!!!  The week prior to gameday, life will be calm at last and you'll know everything that you need to know


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 19, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *After this weekend, I think we should look at possibly consolidating a few games.  We can always leave some games short a couple/few players (figuring there will be some people who do not sign up in advance), but people in games with no players (or just one/two player) might want to consider signing on to another game.*





Mark - feel free to drop my Call of Cthulhu game if more people don't sign up over the weekend.  While I don't mind running for a small group, I understand space is tight.

Later,
Matt


----------



## Mark (Oct 19, 2002)

Trev - I received the Email and I'll check out the characters when I receive them all (should be soon.)

Matt - I got an Email from Joshua.  I tied to reply, but it bounced.  He may not be able to join us, as it turns out.  Hopefully Kent (Barendd) will see this and comment also.  What game would you be interested in joining as an alternative?


----------



## Paul_Klein (Oct 19, 2002)

Mark, you'll get my character for your 2nd slot game tomarrow, I promise. 

Expect him to be a 7th level Half-Elf Paladin named Ronium Valorous.

by the way, how many points do we get to accolate?


----------



## Mark (Oct 19, 2002)

Paul_Klein said:
			
		

> *Mark, you'll get my character for your 2nd slot game tomarrow, I promise.
> 
> Expect him to be a 7th level Half-Elf Paladin named Ronium Valorous.
> 
> by the way, how many points do we get to accolate? *




Thanks.  It's a 28 point buy system for generation as per the DMG.


----------



## Dewboy691 (Oct 19, 2002)

*Games I am in.*

Halma - I'll take the Halfling Cleric if it's still available.


Mark - I'll send you my character ASAP. It's going to be a 10th level Barbarian...just kidding! I know not to post it here.

See you there!


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Oct 20, 2002)

Mark- 2nd slot game, 6th level right?  28 point build, and ummm, whats the rules for magic items?  I'm probably gonna play some kind of sorcerer with the Leadership feat.  Maybe a Bard, i'll email him to ya later.


----------



## Paul_Klein (Oct 20, 2002)

Roland... I believe its 7th level


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Oct 20, 2002)

Bad news.  I just looked at the mail and it appears I have an E-marketing seminar on the 9th.  I think it ends at 3-4 though.  Please take me out of Trevalon's game      I will drive like a madman to get to Mark's afternoon game.  Luckily I just bought some high speed sticky tires last week.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 20, 2002)

Mark, is 28 points the standard campaign from the DMG... I think I only used 25 points...if so... i wanna bump up a score or two! 

Roland--sorry to see you go!  Maybe next time, my friend.  Speaking of leaving... Fayredeth's appearance at the game day might not happen...damn football team is doing fairly well this year.  ( I really am happy about that...but when it comes between gaming and me... )  But I'm not going to speak for him at all.

So come on someone, join the fun in Moonlight Madness!!!

Hell, I'll be so crazy as to suggest this: (might not work...depends on the space we have...Can we have 7 at a table, Mark or Curt???)  I'll take two new people into the game, bumping the total number to seven.  If Fay's still here, then great--we'll have a nice big table, but if he's stuck playing football then we'll still have a full table.  

Lemme know if that's possible, Mark, and update the first page accordingly


----------



## thalmin (Oct 20, 2002)

> Hell, I'll be so crazy as to suggest this: (might not work...depends on the space we have...Can we have 7 at a table, Mark or Curt???) I'll take two new people into the game, bumping the total number to seven. If Fay's still here, then great--we'll have a nice big table, but if he's stuck playing football then we'll still have a full table.




The tables are large enough for 7 or 8, plus DM. We built the tables for 1st ed AD&D, where the typical group had 8 players.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 20, 2002)

Have fun, guys!  I wish I could be there.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 20, 2002)

Hmmm.
Mark, since Trev has an opening or two in his game, let me claim a spot.


----------



## Halma (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Games I am in.*



			
				Dewboy691 said:
			
		

> *Halma - I'll take the Halfling Cleric if it's still available.
> 
> 
> Mark - I'll send you my character ASAP. It's going to be a 10th level Barbarian...just kidding! I know not to post it here.
> ...





You got him I will send a background and the character later this week to the email posted here.


Halma


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Oct 20, 2002)

Hey mark, for your second slot game, i'll be playing a savage Bard.  I'll take the Leadership feat at 6th and work out the Cohort later.  Cohorts get the NPC wealth chart right?  Whats everyone else playing in your game?  If you have Q's email me at mostholycerebus@yahoo.com  I'll email you character sheets soon.


----------



## Diremede (Oct 20, 2002)

*Mark slot 2 game 1*

It looks like we have a Paladin, a Bard, and a Fighter/Rogue so far.  A cleric would be far too helpful at this point.


----------



## Mark (Oct 21, 2002)

Updated! 

Trev - Let me check on something and I'll get back to you.

thalmin - Done and done! 

Roland - yup.  NPC wealth table sounds appropriate.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 21, 2002)

Mark, I will try to submit a character using the DMG rules this coming weekend .  (I have an exam this week.)  Are we using the 28 point buy rule from the DMG?


----------



## Mark (Oct 21, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Mark, I will try to submit a character using the DMG rules this coming weekend .  (I have an exam this week.)  Are we using the 28 point buy rule from the DMG? *




Yup.


----------



## Fayredeth (Oct 21, 2002)

*I'm alive... really!*

Yeah, what Trev said, I have football, and we are doing well this year, so the 9th hits the second week of playoffs. Whether I'll be able to attend depends on whether we 1) win the first game and 2) whether the game will be saturday afternoon or friday night. I really really really really hope this will work for me. 

Mark, I sent the character (Dwarven Cleric) to you, have you received and checked it out? If any problems, do tell!


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Oct 21, 2002)

Trevalon:  What are you playing in Marks second slot game?  I'm gonna use my Cohort to fill in the holes.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 21, 2002)

Roland, I'm playing an elven rogue in Mark's game

thalmin, thanks for the info, and welcome to the game!!   What would you like to play?  (check the first page of the thread to find out what's availiable)

Mark, i've got an even sneakier suspiscion that my character used 25 points on his abilities...but let me know what's goin on!


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Oct 21, 2002)

Trev and Mark:  Good deal.  My Bard is going sneaky, I think everyone is doing that a little because of the game writeup    Mt cohort will be a female arcane user than, maybe a Sorcerer but probably a specialized wizard.  Just FYI, again, Mark I might be a liiiitle late for your game.  My seminar ends at 4 PM but we usually get out an hour or more early, so hopefully i'll be there on time, and I can play as late (even early) as you like.  

Cameltoe:  Guess what?  If we play real late I might be too smashed to run RttToEE the next afternoon, especially if I have to work Sunday morning    you might need something ready, or maybe we can finish off that Spycraft game, hmmm....


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Oct 21, 2002)

And I am almost as all over this thread as Mark!  Yeah! (right!)


----------



## Mark (Oct 21, 2002)

Fay - Email and character received.  I'll go over them when I receive them all. 

Trev - I hope you've kept a copy for yourself! 

Roland - Just do the best you can and we'll integrate you when you arrive, if it is late.


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Oct 21, 2002)

Mark either you never sleep or you have your AOL account blasting out yer stereo so the "You got Mail!"  wakes you up.  I'm not sure which yet, but the no sleep theory explains alot.


----------



## Mark (Oct 21, 2002)

Roland Delacroix said:
			
		

> *Mark either you never sleep or you have your AOL account blasting out yer stereo so the "You got Mail!"  wakes you up.  I'm not sure which yet, but the no sleep theory explains alot. *




Good morning, Starshine...


----------



## thalmin (Oct 21, 2002)

OK, Trev, let me try my hand at the ranger. Gee, I signed up so late and most of the characters have remained unclaimed.


----------



## Painfully (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey, I found the PC list for Trev's game.  I'll claim the wizard.  I'll be counting on Thalmin to toe the front line while I remain safely out of harm's reach


----------



## shadoth (Oct 22, 2002)

*Halma's Game*

Lessee. The Dejy seem pretty important to the story line. I don't know if either of them are claimed, but I'll take the whichever one is available. I'd prefer the ranger first, then shaman. See y'all there.

doth doth SHA doth


----------



## Halma (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Halma's Game*



			
				shadoth said:
			
		

> *Lessee. The Dejy seem pretty important to the story line. I don't know if either of them are claimed, but I'll take the whichever one is available. I'd prefer the ranger first, then shaman. See y'all there.
> 
> doth doth SHA doth *




You got him...The Ranger that is..  

As it stands:  Shadoth  --- Dejy Ranger
                      DocM...  ----  Reanaarian Infiltrator
                      Dewboy --- Golden Hair Halfling Cleric
                      Knowthetoe ----- ?
                      Seat 4, 5  and 6 -----  Elven Wizard, Dejy Shaman Dwarven Expert (2nd lvl).

Now if we can just get some more players to fill in the finall two slots I will feel a little better.

See you all there.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 22, 2002)

Actually, I'm really hoping to be there after all -- although it's still only about 85%-90% confidence right now.  Let me know if the game gets cancelled though -- it may affect my decision to drive all the way across Michigan to get there.  

(Although if I get rolled into that Mutants and Masterminds game, that would be an option I could live with...)

Mark, try this address if the other bounced (it shouldn't though; it's my work account and I get tons of mail there everyday): jdyal@peoplepc.com


----------



## Mark (Oct 23, 2002)

Updated! 

Joshua - I'll try the alternate Email addy.  We'll get things squared away in the next week or so.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 23, 2002)

Marvelous!  Consider the PC list updated, thalmin and Painfully!  I'll open up another seat at my table, bringing the total possible slots up to 7 since there's a possibility that Fay won't make it because of football.  (If he's here, then I'll just add a few dozen HD to the monsters to compensate for the extra firepower...  )

Note that since Roland had to drop out there is a character open that wasn't previously open (the dwarf fighter/bbn)...

Eric and CTD--are you sure you don't want to select a PC yourself???  I don't want any whining on gameday if you don't ilke your characters, you damned hooligans...


----------



## Paul_Klein (Oct 23, 2002)

MARK,

I could not e-mail you for some reason just now, and since I haven't able been access these boards, I'm tarcy submitting my character.

But, I'll just post him right here, if that's okay with you. 

Ronium Valorous: Male Half Elf, Paladin 7 
Init +5 (+1 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); 
Def 21 (+1 Dex, +9 Armor, +1 Misc); 
Spd 20 feet; 
HP 60; 
Atk +12/+7 melee (1d8+4, +2 longsword), +8/+3 ranged (1d6, shortbow); 
SQ +2 vs Enchantment Spells and Effect, Aura of Courage, Detect Evil, Divine Grace, Immune to Disease, Immune to Fear, Immune to Sleep, Lay on Hands (14), Low-Light Vision, Remove Disease 2/week, Smite Evil, Special Mount, Turn Undead; 
SV Fort +10, Ref +6, Will +6; 
SZ M; 
Str 14, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 14.

	Possessions: +1 Breastplate of Light Fortification, Cloak of Resistance +1, +1 Large Steel Shield, +2 Longsword, Ring of Protection +1, Shortbow, 40 Arrows, Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Hooded Lantern, Pint of Oil. 

	Skills: Diplomacy +6, Heal +9, Knowledge (religion) +4, Listen +2, Ride +5, Search +1, Spot +2

	Feats: Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (longsword)

Two notes: 

First, I wasn't sure how to assess his hitpoints, so I simply rolled. Now, I rolled on the high-end. If you prefer that we simply use the average hitpoints (assuming HD, CON and Level), then I can bring his down to match that. 

Second, this was my first attempt at making a serious D&D character. Don't worry! I'm familiar with the system (I play the Star Wars 3E), but have never played in a serious D&D campaign. So if you see any inconsistencies, or if anything strikes you as odd with him, please let me know


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Oct 23, 2002)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *Marvelous!  Consider the PC list updated, thalmin and Painfully!  I'll open up another seat at my table, bringing the total possible slots up to 7 since there's a possibility that Fay won't make it because of football.  (If he's here, then I'll just add a few dozen HD to the monsters to compensate for the extra firepower...  )
> *




  If there is another seat open, sign me up. .I gotta have at least 1 game with the mighty Ace Rhino err Eric Noah


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 23, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Matt - I got an Email from Joshua.  I tied to reply, but it bounced.  He may not be able to join us, as it turns out.  Hopefully Kent (Barendd) will see this and comment also.  What game would you be interested in joining as an alternative? *



Well, call me slot-killer.  First I bow out of Joe's game 'cause no one else signs up.  And now this!   

Drat, I was looking forward to going insane during MattyHelms' CoC machinations....

Put me in Jack Haggerty's _Star Wars_ game.  I've always wanted to play a Gungan Force Adept....  

Sorry it took so long to respond, but I've been busy and the boards were wonky for a while there.  All better now.  Looking forward to the Game Day!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey, Nobeard!  Keep reading the thread!  I'm probably there after all.  I've also got some local lurker friends -- I might try to drum up some support for that CoC game after all if I can talk them into riding over with me and signing up.  Don't jump ship just yet!


----------



## Mark (Oct 23, 2002)

Updated! 

Trev - Good to go. 

Paul - Works for me. 

Baron - Done and done. 

Barendd - Seat switcher! 

Actually, I had a chat with Joe and have moved him to my Brawl, though he may yet convince his local group to all join us, in which case he will grab a table and play with them.  I've also moved Joshua and MattyHelms to the M&M game, which should be OK.  Let me know if I have botched anything (schedule-wise, smart guy...)


----------



## Mark (Oct 23, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Hey, Nobeard!  Keep reading the thread!  I'm probably there after all.  I've also got some local lurker friends -- I might try to drum up some support for that CoC game after all if I can talk them into riding over with me and signing up.  Don't jump ship just yet! *




uh oh...

Not a problem, really.  Just convince them in the next day or so and I will switch it back.  Or perhaps, we can allow for a new DM or two to step up (but only from those who haven't yet signed up, please.  Don't pull a Barendd on me!   )


----------



## CTD (Oct 23, 2002)

> Eric and CTD--are you sure you don't want to select a PC yourself???  I don't want any whining on gameday if you don't ilke your characters, you damned hooligans...  [/B]




I promise not to cry until I don't like something.  Just kidding, I'm fine with the scraps. I'm going to be there to have a good time and enjoy the game, not to be a grumpy hooligan!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 23, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Hey, Nobeard!  Keep reading the thread!  I'm probably there after all.  I've also got some local lurker friends -- I might try to drum up some support for that CoC game after all if I can talk them into riding over with me and signing up.  Don't jump ship just yet! *



Cool!  I am flexible (all those ranks in Profession: Gymnast, I guess).  Since I am now an official seat-switcher, I can change at any time.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 23, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> * Don't pull a Barendd on me!   *



Hey!    No *cat crap brownies* for you this time!


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 24, 2002)

Mark:

Sorry I've been out of touch - I've been depressingly swamped lately.  I should be around all day Friday if you want to chat 

If there is room for it, I will run the CoC game.  I was just offering up the space if needed - I will run with just a few players (as that is my usual preference) if there is demand for it and room for us.

If not, I'd love to play in the game you bumped me to.  

Later,
Matt


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 24, 2002)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *Cool!  I am flexible (all those ranks in Profession: Gymnast, I guess).  Since I am now an official seat-switcher, I can change at any time.   *



I'm completely flexible as well, and eminem is a game I've been wanting to try (it's not actually out yet, is it?)  I'll play whichever of the two and be happy.  Mark, I probably won't know about my lurker friends until Saturday at the earliest.  

A2Z (not exactly a lurker) is also tinkering with the idea of showing up from what I hear, but I have no idea what he'd want to play, so I better not try to shove him into a game he may not want to play.


----------



## Mark (Oct 25, 2002)

Updated! 

Barendd - I will have to find another source of food. 

MattyHelms - If we get a contingent of players after Joshua's eforts this weekend, I'll gladly switch it back.  Otherwise, I hope that it is OK.  You've got my number, and of course, give me a shout as always, brother.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 25, 2002)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *
> Eric and CTD--are you sure you don't want to select a PC yourself???  I don't want any whining on gameday if you don't ilke your characters, you damned hooligans...  *




Oh heck, I'll take the cleric -- I might need some practice...  If you get me the level, WIS, alignment and domains (and what spell sources you're allowing) I'll whip up my own spell sheet...


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Oct 25, 2002)

Mark:  Did you get my character sheet in email?


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Oct 25, 2002)

Trev,

   In your AM slot you've got 6 characters you can select from, but you now have 7 players. . What will the 7th character type be?


----------



## Mark (Oct 25, 2002)

Roland Delacroix said:
			
		

> *Mark:  Did you get my character sheet in email? *




I've received it and will be looking over all of the submissions when they have all arrived.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 28, 2002)

Eric, got you down for the cleric.

Baron Von Starblade, see the updated post in the first thread......Done reading that post.....?.....



Think you can convince me of your choice? 

And yes, you should pick something, i'm too tired to decide!

That goes for all of my players... hell.. that goes for ANYONE.

To everyone:

PICK OUT A STANDARD PHB RACE/CLASS COMBO AND POST IT HERE.  THAT WILL BE MY 7TH CHARACTER


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 28, 2002)

A couple of guys (who are lurkers on this board) that I talked to did express some interest in coming, but I don't have a firm commitment yet that they'll post here and sign up.  If I can carpool to this thing, too, it increases the liklihood that I'll be there.  I'll keep you posted.  The guys I talked to actually seemed really interested in trying out the M&M rules as well.

Sorry to be throwing a holding pattern out here!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Halma's Game*



			
				Halma said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You got him...The Ranger that is..
> 
> ...




Bagh, you dirty incompetent human, I'll take the dern dwarf.  At least one of the players will have honor.  I  bet upon my mothers beard that these humans, elves and halflings will need the wisdom of a mountain dweller.


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Oct 28, 2002)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *Eric, got you down for the cleric.
> 
> Baron Von Starblade, see the updated post in the first thread......Done reading that post.....?.....
> 
> ...




Man you mean I have to go all the way back to page one to find out 

Oh well, let me have the dwarf barb/ftr (if its still available). As for the 7th character how about a Halfling Paladin with a Celestial Wardog as his mount.


----------



## Jovah (Oct 29, 2002)

*change of plans*

I have had a change of plans- newly married and all that 

I can only make the morning sessions- so I am going to have to bow out of the afternoon "Broke Toothe Clan" game.

Sorry


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 29, 2002)

*Little help on the schedule?*

Hey all. I saw a Call of Cthulhu game on the sked last week, but since then, I hadn't been able to find the new site. I came back today, and saw it wasn't on the schedule anymore? Wasn't it a morning session?

So, to build off of that... does anyone need a game run in the morning session? I'd be willing to run almost anything (d20 Modern, even, if it's out by then).

Mike


----------



## Mark (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: Little help on the schedule?*



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *A couple of guys (who are lurkers on this board) that I talked to did express some interest in coming, but I don't have a firm commitment yet that they'll post here and sign up.  If I can carpool to this thing, too, it increases the liklihood that I'll be there.  I'll keep you posted.  The guys I talked to actually seemed really interested in trying out the M&M rules as well.
> 
> Sorry to be throwing a holding pattern out here! *




No problem.  I'm just cleaning up the schedule.  Basically, in the last couple of weeks before the gameday I try to consolidate the games that do not have enough people signed on.  I wish I could do more to help.  I hope you can make it.



			
				Jovah said:
			
		

> *I have had a change of plans- newly married and all that
> 
> I can only make the morning sessions- so I am going to have to bow out of the afternoon "Broke Toothe Clan" game.
> 
> Sorry *




 Congrats! 

New marriages need extra care and attention.  Don't worry about the games, I'm sure everyone will be glad that you're making it out for at least part of the day. 



			
				mgrasso said:
			
		

> *Hey all. I saw a Call of Cthulhu game on the sked last week, but since then, I hadn't been able to find the new site. I came back today, and saw it wasn't on the schedule anymore? Wasn't it a morning session?
> 
> So, to build off of that... does anyone need a game run in the morning session? I'd be willing to run almost anything (d20 Modern, even, if it's out by then).
> 
> Mike *




Welcome to the boards and to the Chicago Gameday thread! 

I had to drop the CoC game from the first slot due to a lack of interest.  Joshua, as you can see from above, was one of only two players signed on and he isn't even sure he can make it to the Gameday at this point.  If there is an influx of several more new players who can all commit to being at the Gameeday, I'd be happy to re-add it to the schedule and will keep you in mind as a potential DM.

By the way, I'm also in the second to last week of making schedule adjustments.  This means I am consolidating the second slot schedule this week.  Unless there is a huge number of new players jumping into this threaad to sign on, I won't be adding any games (rather, I'll be asking folks to consider moving to other games already on the schedule).

With all of that in mind, are there any games in which you would like to play that are currently on the schedule?

And...

ATTENTION EVERYONE!

Since I am consolidated games, I need everyone else who is running a game in the second slot to chime in here with their thoughts on consolidation so that I have an easier time straightening out the schedule.  I also need everyone who will be at the Gameday who hasn't yet signed up for a second slot game to please do so right away. Thanks!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Little help on the schedule?*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *No problem.  I'm just cleaning up the schedule.  Basically, in the last couple of weeks before the gameday I try to consolidate the games that do not have enough people signed on.  I wish I could do more to help.  I hope you can make it.*



I'll get a firm answer as quickly as I can.


> *New marriages need extra care and attention.  Don't worry about the games, I'm sure everyone will be glad that you're making it out for at least part of the day. *



It being a new marriage and all, will he be _making out_ the rest of the day?


----------



## omokage (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Little help on the schedule?*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *Since I am consolidated games, I need everyone else who is running a game in the second slot to chime in here with their thoughts on consolidation so that I have an easier time straightening out the schedule.*




Ding Dong! What sort of thoughts are you looking for?


----------



## buzz (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm sad to see that the _Cthulhu d20_ event got "consolidated". Seeing as it's less than two weeks 'till Game Day and _Mutants & Masterminds_ still isn't out, I was hoping to have _Cthulhu_ as a backup.  

Is the backup plan that we get merged into the _Star Wars_ game (since it has slots open)? Or will we switch to SAS or something?

I ask becasue I'm not really a SW fan.


----------



## Mark (Oct 30, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *I'll get a firm answer as quickly as I can.
> 
> It being a new marriage and all, will he be making out the rest of the day?
> 
> ...




heh heh I do not think I have ever been asked to slot an event of that nature, nor seen one on a schedule for a convention, mini-con, or gameday.  Still, there's a first time for everythin, I guess. 



			
				omokage said:
			
		

> *Ding Dong! What sort of thoughts are you looking for? *




Hmmm...  I suppose I should have directed that question more specifcally.  I was wondering what the people in the under-manned games would like to do in case we do not have enough people sign up for those selections.  These people currently include: Scott814thmpco, pat_b, FCWesel, thalmin, Synicism.



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> *I'm sad to see that the Cthulhu d20 event got "consolidated". Seeing as it's less than two weeks 'till Game Day and Mutants & Masterminds still isn't out, I was hoping to have Cthulhu as a backup.
> 
> Is the backup plan that we get merged into the Star Wars game (since it has slots open)? Or will we switch to SAS or something?
> 
> I ask becasue I'm not really a SW fan.  *




I may be mistaken but I think Sebastien has the intention of using another Supers system if M&M is not available in time.  Nonetheless, if Joshua can commit to coming and we have at least a few people wishing to sign on for a CoC game, it can always make its way back on the schedule.


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 30, 2002)

*Characters for GHOST TOWER*

William Ronald, Baron Von StarBlade, CTD, Painfully, and EricNoah:

Sorry I haven't gotten back to you in the past week about character selection. Let's take care of that this week.

Wulf will be playing Shubba (who is a shaman/barbarian, if I remember correctly), his own character, so I present to you a choice. You can choose one of the following pregenerated characters:

Fighter, Monk, Wizard, Cleric, Rogue (nothing unique there)

... or, if you have a hankering to play something of your own creation, let me know what you want to roll up. Wulf's character is on a 32 point buy with normal treasure, so we'll use that as a basis.

Please let me know your choices over the next couple of days, preferably on this thread so everyone can be in the loop.

Less than two weeks away! Yay!


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Characters for GHOST TOWER*



			
				Eridanis said:
			
		

> *
> Fighter, Monk, Wizard, Cleric, Rogue (nothing unique there)
> *




 I'll take dibs on the Monk.


----------



## Painfully (Oct 30, 2002)

Eridanis:  what level characters?  5th?

I'm a sucker for darkvision, so if you've got a dwarf cleric, that will work for me.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 30, 2002)

Mark:

I'll still bring along my Call of Cthulhu adventure and supplies in case there are a lot of walk-ins who need a game.  After all, it's a damn shame when a Game Day's got no Cthulhu!  

Later,
Matt


----------



## Mark (Oct 31, 2002)

Thanks, Matt.  That'll help everyone.  If there turns out to be a lot of folks who'd like to do that, then it will still be available.  You da man, Matt!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 31, 2002)

yah had the 5000th view


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 31, 2002)

Painfully said:
			
		

> *Eridanis:  what level characters?  5th?
> 
> I'm a sucker for darkvision, so if you've got a dwarf cleric, that will work for me. *




Painfully: dwarven cleric, check! (it's quick work to modify the existing human cleric)

BvS: monk, check!

7th level characters. I'll send you both your character statblocks later today or Friday.


----------



## Dewboy691 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Bad News*

I'm not going to be able to make it to Gamesday at all. This means that I am going to have to drop the "The castle isn't big enough" and the Kalamar adventure. I'm sure with my departure someone will take the slot but I apologize for the short notice. This is what happens when old people fall down! In-law family "emergency".

Have fun and I'll be at the next one.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 1, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Matt.  That'll help everyone.  If there turns out to be a lot of folks who'd like to do that, then it will still be available.  You da man, Matt!  *




Just because I'm a firm believer in coming prepared, I'm also going to bring along some Giant Monster Rampage figures and building blocks.  It'll rock as a pick-up game if sessions run short.  Plus, it's been eating up the time I should be spending on fine tuning my Call of Cthulhu adventure 

Later,
Matt


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 1, 2002)

*Hey Mark!*

Mark,

With little more then a week out from game day and one (of two total) names dropping OFF of the list of names set for my Afternoon Slot #5 game, "Fury of the Broke-Tooth", I am going to cancel the game.

There is obviously not enough people interested in this game idea and I do not want to go through the time and not have anyone there.  

If I think of another game idea that I feel confident that I can poull off in a few days time I will post another idea, or simply run it as a "pick-up" game at the store that afternoon if possible.

Thanks alot Mark for all your work, by the way.


----------



## Mark (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: Hey Mark!*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *yah had the 5000th view  *




Ladies and Gentlemen!  Let's give it up for the "Forsaken One!  The original Dutch Treat! 



			
				Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Painfully: dwarven cleric, check! (it's quick work to modify the existing human cleric)
> 
> BvS: monk, check!
> 
> 7th level characters. I'll send you both your character statblocks later today or Friday. *




If you'd like me to keep track of these in the schedule, slide and updated list to the end of you next post and I'll get that done.  (That goes for all DMs.) 



			
				Dewboy691 said:
			
		

> *I'm not going to be able to make it to Gamesday at all. This means that I am going to have to drop the "The castle isn't big enough" and the Kalamar adventure. I'm sure with my departure someone will take the slot but I apologize for the short notice. This is what happens when old people fall down! In-law family "emergency".
> 
> Have fun and I'll be at the next one. *




Sorry to hear that.  If things change, try to make it by just to say "Howdy!"  I hope all turns out well.



			
				MattyHelms said:
			
		

> *Just because I'm a firm believer in coming prepared, I'm also going to bring along some Giant Monster Rampage figures and building blocks.  It'll rock as a pick-up game if sessions run short.  Plus, it's been eating up the time I should be spending on fine tuning my Call of Cthulhu adventure
> 
> Later,
> Matt *




Cool beans.  Thanks, Matt! 



			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> *Mark,
> 
> With little more then a week out from game day and one (of two total) names dropping OFF of the list of names set for my Afternoon Slot #5 game, "Fury of the Broke-Tooth", I am going to cancel the game.
> 
> ...




You never know when you put up the early choices which way the players will gravitate.  How about if you sign up for some other event as a player?  Can I slot you in for Halma's game or add a seat to mine for you?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 1, 2002)

Depending on how our football team fares in East St. Louis for our playoff game (interesting match-up, isn't it? SW Chicago burbs vs. WAYYY down south...) Fay may or may not be in my game...we'll have to see.  I'd normally root for my team but in the interest of Ed being able to make it... BOO RAIDERS!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 1, 2002)

Mark, since the Broke Tooth game has been yanked (ouch!) could I have a seat in the Kalamar slavers game? I would like to try my hand at the amberhair cleric. See you all soon!


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Curt, I fell like I should get paid somehow for setting up a joke like that for you.  But as to whether I want that payment or not, I still haven't decided.

Mark.  Throw my name into Halma's game if you don't mind.  If no one else wants to I'll take the Elven Magi character if possible.  If not, then the Dwarf...

Thanks again.


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2002)

*Bad news for Dire Straits*

The latest from the Green Ronin messageboards:

_"When will M&M ship, best (and worse) case? 

*Unless the printer blows up or something equally unlikely, it's shipping from there on Nov. 8. Then it's off to our warehouse, then to distributors, then to retailers, and finally into your hands. Afraid it won't be in stores by Nov. 9 for the EN World Game Day*."_

Boo!


----------



## Mark (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: Bad news for Dire Straits*

Updated! 

Trev - I'm not sure whether to cheer for or against. :eek

thalmin - Back in town, are you?   Got you covered.  

FCWesel - Sorry it didn't work out this time to use that scenario.  I really like the idea.  Maybe we'll have a chance to discuss it a bit if you have time during the lunch slot?  In the meantime, I've set you up you in Halma's game.



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> *The latest from the Green Ronin messageboards:
> 
> "When will M&M ship, best (and worse) case?
> 
> ...




Those rascals.  I'm not sure if they are teasing or dropping a hint that they have foreseen this possible scheduling difficulty and have done something to thwart it.  They do have two prizes in the prize vault for us (_The Assassin's Handbook_ & _The Book of the Righteous_) so I hope they wouldn't get your hopes up for nothing.  Still, it may just be their way of cushioning the blow, by mentioning that they are aware of the situation but that it is out of their hands.  *shrug*  I, too, am confused.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 1, 2002)

One of my lurkers has pretty much agreed to come (he actually posted something in my story hour --he's the DM.)  We're all going to talk tomorrow, and I'll get those who want to come to post in this thread and save a spot.  Sounds like M&M is out, though.  Maybe we can still do that CoC game?  I'll get a firm answer out tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 1, 2002)

*Supers morning game will be DnW*

Ok, so we can not expect M&M to be out in time (though I still have slight hopes for my preordered copy). Therefore, I will use the Deeds not Words rules. This will probably mean that the game will be at a rather low power level, as I aim at 10.000xp characters. If you have specific wishes for characters, drop me a mail.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 2, 2002)

Eridanis,

I would like to take the pregenerated wizard.


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 2, 2002)

*I'm in!*

Mark,

I'm in! 
(I'm one of the Lurkers that Joshua [jdawg] has been referring to -- I'll be carpooling with him)

Could you sign me up for whatever he's signed up for?  

I assume that you're updating the original schedule on Page 1 of this thread...?

- ShadowLight -


----------



## Mark (Nov 2, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *One of my lurkers has pretty much agreed to come (he actually posted something in my story hour --he's the DM.)  We're all going to talk tomorrow, and I'll get those who want to come to post in this thread and save a spot.  Sounds like M&M is out, though.  Maybe we can still do that CoC game?  I'll get a firm answer out tomorrow or the next day. *




Okie doke. 



			
				Sebastian said:
			
		

> *Ok, so we can not expect M&M to be out in time (though I still have slight hopes for my preordered copy). Therefore, I will use the Deeds not Words rules. This will probably mean that the game will be at a rather low power level, as I aim at 10.000xp characters. If you have specific wishes for characters, drop me a mail. *




You've got the helm. 



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Eridanis,
> 
> I would like to take the pregenerated wizard. *




An excellent choice, if I may be so bold as to say! 



			
				shadowlight said:
			
		

> *Mark,
> 
> I'm in!
> (I'm one of the Lurkers that Joshua [jdawg] has been referring to -- I'll be carpooling with him)
> ...




Welcome aboard.  I'll add you in.  Anything for the second slot?


----------



## Fayredeth (Nov 3, 2002)

East St. Louis-27 Raiders-12

Looks like I'll be attending Saturday!

I'll go ahead and take teh halfling paladin for Trev's game... I just can't resist those paladins, especially if they're in a game with Eric . I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 3, 2002)

Uh, oh -- can I take it there will be a lot of "smiting" going on??


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 3, 2002)

Mark,
could you plese put me down in Halma's KoK game in the second slot?


----------



## thalmin (Nov 3, 2002)

Trev, sorry to hear 'bout the game, but glad to have you with us next week.


----------



## Mark (Nov 3, 2002)

Fay - Sorry about the game.  It'll be good to have you with us to game next week, though.

Eric - Much smiting, indeed! 

Sebastien - Done and done. 

thalmin - Give me a call, please.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 3, 2002)

Fayredeth, sorry about the game. But I will be glad to see you and Trev.  (Okay, each of you pull me aside for one or  two sneaky plots to pull on each others characters.)

Less than one week to go.

Is anyone printing up name badges?


----------



## Mark (Nov 3, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Fayredeth, sorry about the game. But I will be glad to see you and Trev.  (Okay, each of you pull me aside for one or  two sneaky plots to pull on each others characters.)
> 
> Less than one week to go.
> 
> Is anyone printing up name badges? *




I was going to wait until next week to ask around about that.  Do you have the facility to make peel and stick badges of that sort?  I'm not talking about the labor intensive ones with everyone's names that had you handcuffed at Gencon (with all the sorting of names and such) but just some blank ones that we can fill out on site with markers?  The link for the badges created by Art "NeghVar" Braune (all hail his brilliance!) is at the top of the schedule post (first page, second post of this thread).  Please let me know right away and thank you in advance if you can do this!


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 3, 2002)

If folks are absolutely sure there'll be no sanctioned Call of Cthulhu event <b>and</b> that my running a d20 Modern adventure is not desired, then I will sign up for the Morning Star Wars game slot, please.


----------



## Mark (Nov 3, 2002)

Updated! 



			
				mgrasso said:
			
		

> *If folks are absolutely sure there'll be no sanctioned Call of Cthulhu event <b>and</b> that my running a d20 Modern adventure is not desired, then I will sign up for the Morning Star Wars game slot, please. *




We may have a slew of people that just show up unannounced to the Gameday, but let's not count on it.  I've added you to the first slot SW game so that you definitely have a game to be in.  Feel free to have something ready to run, though, if you don't mind.  It never hurts.


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 3, 2002)

<b>We may have a slew of people that just show up unannounced to the Gameday, but let's not count on it. I've added you to the first slot SW game so that you definitely have a game to be in. Feel free to have something ready to run, though, if you don't mind. It never hurts. </b>

The way my search is going for d20 Modern, I may not have it in my hands in time to write something up and make pregens (although I have the germ of an adventure in my head right now), but I'll prepare it anyway. I'm free in the afternoon slot, so we'll see what happens.

Mike


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 3, 2002)

Mark,

I will be unable to attend the festivities.  

Please remove me from the schedule.   

Maybe next time!


----------



## Mark (Nov 4, 2002)

Updated. 



			
				mgrasso said:
			
		

> *The way my search is going for d20 Modern, I may not have it in my hands in time to write something up and make pregens (although I have the germ of an adventure in my head right now), but I'll prepare it anyway. I'm free in the afternoon slot, so we'll see what happens.
> 
> Mike *




We'll keep our fingers crossed on the release of d20 modern but it sounds like there may still be a chance.



			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *Mark,
> 
> I will be unable to attend the festivities.
> 
> ...




That's very sad news, Kent.  I hope all is all right at home.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 4, 2002)

Hola Mark, start school this week and my Satudary OOP (Object Oriented Programming) class fruns from 9 AM till 1 PM so I will not be there for the first slot.  I'm talking to my group now thought and we may just show up to socialize, see what's going on, etc...


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 4, 2002)

Mark,

I am afraid I can't print up the badges.  It is going to be a pretty hectic week.  Fortunately, I will be there Saturday.

Hopefully, I can help out more next time.  (Hmm, if I can make it to Gen Con this year, maybe I can figure a better way to distribute name badges.)


----------



## Mark (Nov 4, 2002)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> *Hola Mark, start school this week and my Satudary OOP (Object Oriented Programming) class fruns from 9 AM till 1 PM so I will not be there for the first slot.  I'm talking to my group now thought and we may just show up to socialize, see what's going on, etc... *




Sorry to hear that you can't be there early, but we'll catch you when you arrive.  



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Mark,
> 
> I am afraid I can't print up the badges.  It is going to be a pretty hectic week.  Fortunately, I will be there Saturday.
> 
> Hopefully, I can help out more next time.  (Hmm, if I can make it to Gen Con this year, maybe I can figure a better way to distribute name badges.) *




No problem, WRon.  We'll let this be an official call out to anyone else who might be able to handle this aspect of the Gameday.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Nov 4, 2002)

With only 5 days till our little gathering can we get this thread stickied to the top of the forum?


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 4, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Eridanis,
> 
> I would like to take the pregenerated wizard. *




Done!

Eric and CTD - We've got the fighter and rogue left for the taking. Any preference? Or wdo you want to bring a different type character?


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 4, 2002)

*Badges & 2 more Attendees*

Mark,

*I can do the badge printing.*   (I've got an uber-printer @ home) How many do you think we'll need?

Also, there will be two more people coming in Joshua's van (Matt L. & Tim A.)  If someone is still interested in a Cthulhu game for the first session  we'd be on board.   We'll be staying for the afternoon session as well.  Could you sign us up for one of the Star Wars games?

Thanks!

- ShadowLight -


----------



## Mark (Nov 5, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *With only 5 days till our little gathering can we get this thread stickied to the top of the forum? *




Good idea.  Shadeus mentioned this also.  I'll drop an Email to morrus and see if that is OK with him. 



			
				shadowlight said:
			
		

> *Mark,
> 
> I can do the badge printing.   (I've got an uber-printer @ home) How many do you think we'll need?
> 
> ...




Maybe fifty badges should cover everyone that is officially signed up but if you could print a few extra sheets for walk-up attendees, that would be great.  Thanks! 

I will add the other fellas, since their chances of catching the boards up are slim these days.  If everyone could perhaps drop by my boards (specifically the Events forum), and keep the Chicago Gameday back up thread I have there bookmarked, we can make sure that no one misses out on any announcements-

http://www.creativemountaingames.co...&CAT_ID=1&Forum_Title=Events+Discussion+Forum

Sebastien - I'm sorry that guts your game but we may have more than a few people stopping in unannounced or signing up before the weekend.


----------



## Halma (Nov 5, 2002)

*My Slaver Game*

Hey Mark, 


My Cousin will be joining us for the Game day (Paul Mandigo) all the way from Michigan.  Can we find him a slot in the morning to entertain him.  Also I would like to add him to my game.  For him I will create another Character, my 7th in the game.  Looks like the popularity has increased for my game now.  Even family are interested in how this turns out.  He will take the Dejy Shaman.  I will create something else this week to facilitate the extra player.  


I can't wait to I see all of you there.


Also Mark do you need my character for your 1st slot game?  I will be playing Halma (sorry for the lack of originality), Human Barbarian. Lvl 10 right.



Halma


----------



## Mark (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: My Slaver Game*



			
				Halma said:
			
		

> * My Cousin will be joining us for the Game day (Paul Mandigo) all the way from Michigan.  Can we find him a slot in the morning to entertain him.  Also I would like to add him to my game.  For him I will create another Character, my 7th in the game.  Looks like the popularity has increased for my game now.  Even family are interested in how this turns out.  He will take the Dejy Shaman.  I will create something else this week to facilitate the extra player.   *





I'll add him to your game in slot two and Sebastien's game in slot one.  




			
				Halma said:
			
		

> *Also Mark do you need my character for your 1st slot game?  I will be playing Halma (sorry for the lack of originality), Human Barbarian. Lvl 10 right.*




I need him immediately, but only if you plan to play.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 5, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *That's very sad news, Kent.  I hope all is all right at home.   *



No problems, just too busy with work, life, etc.  I'll bake a batch of cat crap brownies and think of you all having fun this weekend!


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Nov 5, 2002)

Mark

When should we expect to get emails back from you saying that characters are approved for the Grand Melee? Its only a few days now and we are rather down to the wire for corrections if there is something about a character that you do not like.


----------



## ejja_1 (Nov 5, 2002)

*Slot 2 game 1*

I would like to join your group for this seesion if you still have openings at the time of this post, I know the date for character approval is well past the deadline. If you would like I would be happy to play any pre gen characters you have, or I can generate my own if you dont have time. If this game is full up then I would like to play in the second half in any D&D setting.
Thanks 
Ejja_1


----------



## Halma (Nov 5, 2002)

*Halma is sent Mark*

Hey Mark I sent you my Character let me know if you got it please.


Halma


----------



## omokage (Nov 5, 2002)

I took on way too many things this month, so unfortunately finishing up the adventure I agreed to run took a back seat.

I won't be able to run _A Band Reunion_ on Saturday, but if my players would still like me to run something, I can run a canned adventure.

I'm posting this here for Mark to update the thread, but I'm also emailing this to my players.

Sorry about dropping the ball.


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2002)

*Hope Sebastian doesn't kill me...*

Mark, I'd like to switch from the Dire Straits game to the CoCd20 Paper Chase game.

I know, I'm being an a$$. 

I guess my original interest was in trying M&M, and since that's not going to happen, I'd prefer to switch. I already own CoCd20, and would love to actually play it. 

Thanks!

Sorry, Sebastian.


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 5, 2002)

Shoot! Call of Cthulhu's back up? Sorry to the morning Star Wars crew, but I think I'd like to play Call of Cthulhu, please. It was my first choice.

To pbartender/Jack Hagg: you can keep the character I generated for use in the game as an NPC or a PC. 

Mike


----------



## shadoth (Nov 5, 2002)

*Things change*

This is what it sounds like when I drop the ball. Sorry.

I've had some stuff come up this weekend, so I won't be able to make the gameday. Sucky, I know, and I'm sorry to Halma and all the others, but a man's gotta keep his priorities. Hope you're able to fill the slot.

shad-freaking-oth


----------



## Halma (Nov 5, 2002)

*Game slots currently Closed*

Currently I have all my slots filled, even with Shadoth leaving I have my 6 slots filled to the brim.

Currently the Characters are taken by:

Knowthetoe:   Dwarven Expert (2nd)
DocMoriartty:  Reanaarian Infiltrator
Thalmin:  Halfling (Amberhair) Cleric
FCWesel:   Elven Wizard
Sebastian:  Dejy Ranger
Paul Mandigo:   Dejy Shaman 

Thanks for all of your interest in my game.  It is really appreciated.  I hope you all have a good time.


I would like to close my Game to the general public, unless someone leaves, then we can fill it in as needed.


Thanks,

Halma


----------



## Mark (Nov 5, 2002)

Updated.  After the changes have been made regarding this post, NO MORE SWITCHING, please.  Thanks.



			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *No problems, just too busy with work, life, etc.  I'll bake a batch of cat crap brownies and think of you all having fun this weekend!   *




heh heh You and your brownies...    You'll be missed. 



			
				DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *When should we expect to get emails back from you saying that characters are approved for the Grand Melee? Its only a few days now and we are rather down to the wire for corrections if there is something about a character that you do not like. *




Corrections will be dealt with that morning.  It's not a matter of "like" merely a matter of having the bulk of it done in time (so as not to take an hour to generate characters on site) and sticking to the outlined rules (which I am sure most of you have).  



			
				ejja_1 said:
			
		

> *I would like to join your group for this seesion if you still have openings at the time of this post, I know the date for character approval is well past the deadline. If you would like I would be happy to play any pre gen characters you have, or I can generate my own if you dont have time. If this game is full up then I would like to play in the second half in any D&D setting.*




I assume that you mean my second slot D&D game?  Please email a 7th level character built using the CORE RULES (PH, MM, DMG only) right away to me at mark@creativemountaingames.com and I'm sure that will work out.  



			
				Halma said:
			
		

> *Hey Mark I sent you my Character let me know if you got it please.*




Got it.  Thanks. 



			
				omokage said:
			
		

> *I took on way too many things this month, so unfortunately finishing up the adventure I agreed to run took a back seat.
> 
> I won't be able to run A Band Reunion on Saturday, but if my players would still like me to run something, I can run a canned adventure.
> 
> ...




I'm sure you'll be able to come up with something, so I'll just leave the schedule as is for now and catch you on the phone.  



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> *Mark, I'd like to switch from the Dire Straits game to the CoCd20 Paper Chase game.
> 
> I know, I'm being an a$$.
> 
> ...




Obviously I can't force you (or anyone) to play in a game that you don't wish to play, and I understand that if a game isn't using the rules that you had signed up to use, then you have a right to switch, so I will switch you over.



			
				mgrasso said:
			
		

> *Shoot! Call of Cthulhu's back up? Sorry to the morning Star Wars crew, but I think I'd like to play Call of Cthulhu, please. It was my first choice.
> 
> To pbartender/Jack Hagg: you can keep the character I generated for use in the game as an NPC or a PC.*




Wowser.  The switching is going to make some games difficult for the DMs to have ready.  I'm going to make a call right here that there should be NO MORE SWITCHING from game to game unless a game disappears completely from a schedule, please.  I'm also going to ask that the DMs with low player counts stick with their commitments, have some pre-gen chars ready for Saturday (to cover any seats not prereged) and we'll sort out how to deal with this on Saturday morning.  Thanks.



			
				shadoth said:
			
		

> *This is what it sounds like when I drop the ball. Sorry.
> 
> I've had some stuff come up this weekend, so I won't be able to make the gameday. Sucky, I know, and I'm sorry to Halma and all the others, but a man's gotta keep his priorities. Hope you're able to fill the slot.
> 
> shad-freaking-oth *




Sorry to hear that.  Hopefully you'll be able to make it to the next Gameday.  



			
				Halma said:
			
		

> *Currently I have all my slots filled, even with Shadoth leaving I have my 6 slots filled to the brim.
> 
> Currently the Characters are taken by:
> 
> ...




After the changes have been made regarding this post, NO MORE SWITCHING, please.  Thanks.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Nov 5, 2002)

Just to let you know, I do not think that is going to work very well. Are you going to walk over to a private area with each person so that you can tell them what they need to correct? 

Otherwise you are going to cause problems if you talk about a member of the melee in front of everyone else there. Best odds for winning I think will go to the person who is best able to conceal what his character does. Lose a few tricks to open talk before the game and it could change things drastically.

But if that is how you want to work it then that is fine with me. Next time just let us know in  advance that you are going to be handling it this way.


----------



## Mark (Nov 5, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *Just to let you know, I do not think that is going to work very well. Are you going to walk over to a private area with each person so that you can tell them what they need to correct?
> 
> Otherwise you are going to cause problems if you talk about a member of the melee in front of everyone else there. Best odds for winning I think will go to the person who is best able to conceal what his character does. Lose a few tricks to open talk before the game and it could change things drastically.
> 
> But if that is how you want to work it then that is fine with me. Next time just let us know in  advance that you are going to be handling it this way. *




Do you think that there is any possible chance that I might be able to run it to your satisfaction?  Even so, please tell me *exactly* how you would run it so that I might be enlightned, Tim.  That would be most helpful, I am sure.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Nov 5, 2002)

Just pointing out that trying to go over seven characters with players who are trying to be very secretive about what their characters are and what they can do is going to be a bit problamatic in a group setting.

Of course you could solve it by merely screaming "meta knowledge" at the top of your lungs and handing out penalties anytime someone acts in a way you thin is based on knowledge they gained while you went over characters with people.


----------



## Mark (Nov 5, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *Just pointing out that trying to go over seven characters with players who are trying to be very secretive about what their characters are and what they can do is going to be a bit problamatic in a group setting.
> 
> Of course you could solve it by merely screaming "meta knowledge" at the top of your lungs and handing out penalties anytime someone acts in a way you thin is based on knowledge they gained while you went over characters with people. *




I understand your concerns and I hope you respect me enough to assume that I will be sensitive to those concerns.

I may just take your suggestion of yelling "META KNOWLEDGE" and having people implode...but I'll likely do this randomly with or without anyone overhearing anything.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey, the afternoon Star Wars game -- is that pre-gen characters?  I haven't heard enough to make up my own character yet, but it doesn't say for sure either.  Any word from the GM there?


----------



## Mark (Nov 6, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Hey, the afternoon Star Wars game -- is that pre-gen characters?  I haven't heard enough to make up my own character yet, but it doesn't say for sure either.  Any word from the GM there? *




I'm not sure, to be honest.  Drop him a line and let us all know, please.

scott814thmpco@aol.com


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 6, 2002)

*Badges*

64 sticky-backed badges are all printed up and ready make the trek from Detroit!

- Shadowlight -


----------



## Mark (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Badges*



			
				shadowlight said:
			
		

> *64 sticky-backed badges are all printed up and ready make the trek from Detroit!
> 
> - Shadowlight - *




That'll be great and appreciated, Shadowlight.  Thank you very much for stepping up to the plate on this!


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 6, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *I took on way too many things this month, so unfortunately finishing up the adventure I agreed to run took a back seat.
> 
> I won't be able to run A Band Reunion on Saturday, but if my players would still like me to run something, I can run a canned adventure.
> 
> ...




A canned adventure is fine by me.



			
				mgrasso said:
			
		

> *Shoot! Call of Cthulhu's back up? Sorry to the morning Star Wars crew, but I think I'd like to play Call of Cthulhu, please. It was my first choice.
> 
> To pbartender/Jack Hagg: you can keep the character I generated for use in the game as an NPC or a PC.
> 
> Mike *




Grrrr...

Does everyone else in "Oona Goota" still want to play?
Does anyone else want to join?
Or should we fill in another game?

I haven't gotten a character yet from Pat_b.



> _Originally posted by Mark_
> *Wowser. The switching is going to make some games difficult for the DMs to have ready. I'm going to make a call right here that there should be NO MORE SWITCHING from game to game unless a game disappears completely from a schedule, please. I'm also going to ask that the DMs with low player counts stick with their commitments, have some pre-gen chars ready for Saturday (to cover any seats not prereged) and we'll sort out how to deal with this on Saturday morning. Thanks.*




Alright...

You're the boss.


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 6, 2002)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Grrrr...
> ...




Again, sorry about that, but Call of Cthulhu really was my first choice. I hope you'll use my character as a pre-gen. Why was Call of Cthulhu on, then off, then on again? It seems to be creating a lot of problems...


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 6, 2002)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> *Again, sorry about that, but Call of Cthulhu really was my first choice. I hope you'll use my character as a pre-gen. Why was Call of Cthulhu on, then off, then on again? It seems to be creating a lot of problems... *



Long story.  I originally requested to play in a CC game way back on page 1.  It sat there for a long time with just myself and Barendd Nobeard.  When the very first round of consolidations came around, it was canned because it didn't have enough players, although the DM said he was still willing to give it a go if it came back on.

Meanwhile, a few other folks started asking about the game, and I also rounded up some local lurkers who signed up for it as well (also benefits me as we can carpool and share hotel cost on Friday night.)  So it's back on again, after quite a bit of discussion.


----------



## Mark (Nov 6, 2002)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Grrrr...
> 
> Does everyone else in "Oona Goota" still want to play?
> Does anyone else want to join?
> ...




Please, Email your DM and let me know what is happening.



			
				mgrasso said:
			
		

> *Again, sorry about that, but Call of Cthulhu really was my first choice. I hope you'll use my character as a pre-gen. Why was Call of Cthulhu on, then off, then on again? It seems to be creating a lot of problems... *




I think Joshua covers well enough this below.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Long story.  I originally requested to play in a CC game way back on page 1.  It sat there for a long time with just myself and Barendd Nobeard.  When the very first round of consolidations came around, it was canned because it didn't have enough players, although the DM said he was still willing to give it a go if it came back on.
> 
> Meanwhile, a few other folks started asking about the game, and I also rounded up some local lurkers who signed up for it as well (also benefits me as we can carpool and share hotel cost on Friday night.)  So it's back on again, after quite a bit of discussion. *




That, at least, seems to be straightened out, more or less, and hopefully everyone will be able to have a good time.  There's always a few loose ends to tie together as we hit the homestretch.  With any luck the few remaining difficulties will be worked out but that mainly depends on the DMs stepping in and communicated to come to any final agreements and decisions about their games.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 6, 2002)

I tripped over this bump and realized there are only 2 more days.


----------



## jalea (Nov 6, 2002)

I would like to take the last seat in Kid C's crossed sword game if it's available.

Jalea


----------



## Mark (Nov 6, 2002)

Updated! 



			
				KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *I tripped over this bump and realized there are only 2 more days. *




heh heh 



			
				jalea said:
			
		

> *I would like to take the last seat in Kid C's crossed sword game if it's available.
> 
> Jalea *




Done.  Welcome to the Chicago Gameday and the EN Boards!


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 6, 2002)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Again, sorry about that, but Call of Cthulhu really was my first choice. I hope you'll use my character as a pre-gen. Why was Call of Cthulhu on, then off, then on again? It seems to be creating a lot of problems... *




Well, it's people bouncing back and forth at the last minute causing problems.

Had I known this much sooner, I could have planned for something different or joined another game.  But now we're kind of stuck, eh?



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Please, Email your DM and let me know what is happening.
> *




I am the GM...  I'm Jack under a new username.

I guess the game is still on.   I'll work up a couple pre-gens, and hope someone joins in.

Sorry if I sound a little pissy...  It's put me in a bad mood tonight.  I'll get over it.

~~~

Ok...  Omokage, Pat, Paul...  I had planned on having 3 or 4 adventures ready and letting you pick your plot hook.  I've got the outlines for the adventures, but since I have to make a bunch of pre-gens, I won't have time to type up all the stats and such for all the adventures.  So, please pick one...


Rebel Gun-runners
Imperial Entanglements
Bounty Hunters
Pirate Treasure
Romantic Comedy

~~~

Know TheToe...  Do you want to car-pool again like we did last year?  And can I borrow your battlemat?


----------



## Mark (Nov 7, 2002)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> * Well, it's people bouncing back and forth at the last minute causing problems.
> 
> Had I known this much sooner, I could have planned for something different or joined another game.  But now we're kind of stuck, eh? *




Fair enough.  It's a bit of a hassle to not know the number of people for whom the adventure is being planned.



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> *I am the GM...  I'm Jack under a new username.
> 
> I guess the game is still on.   I'll work up a couple pre-gens, and hope someone joins in.
> 
> Sorry if I sound a little pissy...  It's put me in a bad mood tonight.  I'll get over it. *




My bad on that.  I meant that others should Email you, but it is wise at this late stage in the process for you to Email them as well.  We may still have a number of walk-ups, as I belive we had a handful of them last time.  Pregens will definitely the way to go in that case.  Sorry about the difficulty.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 7, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> Fair enough.  It's a bit of a hassle to not know the number of people for whom the adventure is being planned.*




_Grumble, grumble..._

Yeah, well...  It just topped off an already rough day today.  Don't worry about it.

Besides, I just found out that my Friendly Neighborhood Grocery Store just recieved its first shipment of OBERWEIS EGGNOG.  Expect a couple bottles come Saturday.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> My bad on that.  I meant that others should Email you, but it is wise at this late stage in the process for you to Email them as well.  We may still have a number of walk-ups, as I belive we had a handful of them last time.  Pregens will definitely the way to go in that case.  Sorry about the difficulty. *




Yeah, already done... twice.  Without a doubt I'll have a few pregens ready.


----------



## Mark (Nov 7, 2002)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Besides, I just found out that my Friendly Neighborhood Grocery Store just recieved its first shipment of OBERWEIS EGGNOG.  Expect a couple bottles come Saturday.*




You, sir, are the man!


----------



## jalea (Nov 7, 2002)

> *
> Done.  Welcome to the Chicago Gameday and the EN Boards!  *




Thanx, is it too late to offer a couple of items  for the prizes?
if not I have some  cast pewter dice that I make and can offer a few pairs as prizes and 3 or 4 copies of Shellshock Combat System. 
Jalea


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm not sure if Dinkeldog will get a chance to post this, but he told me yesterday he'd have to pull out of my Morning game.  On the plus side, Wulf Ratbane said he'd take his spot.  So mark Wulf down for my Crossed Swords game.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 7, 2002)

Matt,

We can car pool again and you can use the battlemat.  What time do you want to leave?  

It is about a 45 minue drive


----------



## Mark (Nov 7, 2002)

Updated! 



			
				jalea said:
			
		

> *Thanx, is it too late to offer a couple of items  for the prizes?
> if not I have some  cast pewter dice that I make and can offer a few pairs as prizes and 3 or 4 copies of Shellshock Combat System.
> Jalea *




You make dice?  What is the name of your company?

(_He's going to be very popular..._)



			
				Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *I'm not sure if Dinkeldog will get a chance to post this, but he told me yesterday he'd have to pull out of my Morning game.  On the plus side, Wulf Ratbane said he'd take his spot.  So mark Wulf down for my Crossed Swords game. *




Done and done.    Everything OK with Greg?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Nov 7, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Updated!
> 
> Done and done.    Everything OK with Greg? *




He was under the impression that the Gameday was Sunday, not Saturday, and a conflict came up, I believe.


----------



## jalea (Nov 7, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Updated!
> 
> You make dice?  What is the name of your company?
> 
> ...




It's an ex-company now. I  do Dice as a hobby now, to use up extra pewter from the minis casting. I do spincasting of miniatures for a couple of gaming companies. Shellshock being one of them.
can't discuss the rest (yet)


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 7, 2002)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *Matt,
> 
> We can car pool again and you can use the battlemat.  What time do you want to leave?
> 
> It is about a 45 minue drive *




I can be at your place and ready to go at 7:00 am.


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 8, 2002)

*bump?!*

Sorry, sorry... with all the anticipation I didn't notice that BUMP


----------



## Dinkeldog (Nov 8, 2002)

*Regrets*

Sorry guys, something came up last minute that I can't get out of, so I have to cancel for Saturday.


----------



## Mark (Nov 8, 2002)

Updated!



			
				Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *He was under the impression that the Gameday was Sunday, not Saturday, and a conflict came up, I believe. *




I see.  Sorry to hear that. 



			
				jalea said:
			
		

> *It's an ex-company now. I  do Dice as a hobby now, to use up extra pewter from the minis casting. I do spincasting of miniatures for a couple of gaming companies. Shellshock being one of them.
> can't discuss the rest (yet) *




Interesting stuuf, there.  It'll be very cool to have your pewter dice and rules sets as additional prizes.  I hope we all get to hear more about the other projects in the near future.  Thanks! 



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> *I can be at your place and ready to go at 7:00 am. *




Be sure to lay on the horn.  Not only until he gets out of the house and into the car, but all the way down the street.  Let the whole neighborhood know that you are his friend! 



			
				shadowlight said:
			
		

> *Sorry, sorry... with all the anticipation I didn't notice that BUMP *




heh heh One more day, Shadowlight.  One more day... 



			
				Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *Sorry guys, something came up last minute that I can't get out of, so I have to cancel for Saturday.  *




This is very disappointing.  We'll see you at the next one though, I hope.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 8, 2002)

I still haven't heard a word from the GM of that afternoon Star Wars game.  Has anyone else got anything?


----------



## CTD (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone know how the metra trains work? I've never taken the train in the 5 years that I've lived in the area. 

My wife has a sudden obligation, and while we have taken care of the babysitter, I need to figure out transportation. I live in Lake in the Hills and figure I can go from the Crystal Lake station to Mt. Prospect. Radio tells me that the weekend rate is $5?

I know, check the metra website right?  

Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 8, 2002)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I can be at your place and ready to go at 7:00 am. *




That sounds good to me.


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 8, 2002)

*Afternoon SW Game*

If the afternoon SW game ends up not happening (I haven't heard from the GM yet either) there's always d20 Modern.  >

Joshua and I both picked up copies yesterday (I'm loving it!!)

- ShadowLight -


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Nov 8, 2002)

CTD said:
			
		

> *Anyone know how the metra trains work? I've never taken the train in the 5 years that I've lived in the area.
> 
> My wife has a sudden obligation, and while we have taken care of the babysitter, I need to figure out transportation. I live in Lake in the Hills and figure I can go from the Crystal Lake station to Mt. Prospect. Radio tells me that the weekend rate is $5?
> 
> ...




Looks like the 8:00 AM out of Crystal Lake will get you to Mount Prospect at 8:37 AM - But I'd double check it if I were you

metrarail.com

Since you're relatively close, it might be cheaper than $5 to buy a round trip ticket as opposed to the weekend pass.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah, Modern rocks.

I'll give the GM the benefit of the doubt and assume he just hasn't checked the boards (or his e-mail) all week but it still planning on running the game.  But I might whip up half a dozen pregens and an adventure I could run without tons of preperation in Modern (don't own Star Wars revised, sorry.)  Just in case.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 8, 2002)

Ill bring a few dozen Krispy Kremes to go with that Oberweiss Egg Nog!


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Afternoon SW Game*



			
				shadowlight said:
			
		

> *If the afternoon SW game ends up not happening (I haven't heard from the GM yet either) there's always d20 Modern.  >
> 
> Joshua and I both picked up copies yesterday (I'm loving it!!)
> 
> - ShadowLight - *




Again, I'll reiterate my offer to run a pickup d20 Modern game in the afternoon slot. That is, if I'm able to pick up a copy at Games Plus this afternoon after work. 

Is there any specific type of game that people would like to see run? I was thinking about maybe a Cold War spy thing, but if people would rather try something with a bit more flash (monsters and magic), I'd be willing to try it out. 

I have no doubt that if I get the book today I'll be making pre-gens tonight regardless. 

Mike


----------



## thalmin (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Afternoon SW Game*



			
				mgrasso said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Again, I'll reiterate my offer to run a pickup d20 Modern game in the afternoon slot. That is, if I'm able to pick up a copy at Games Plus this afternoon after work.
> 
> ...




We will have a copy waiting for you.


----------



## Halma (Nov 8, 2002)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Ill bring a few dozen Krispy Kremes to go with that Oberweiss Egg Nog!   *




You are all now my hero's...... as the great Homer
say's "Gaaghhaahghgagg.......Doooh...nuts. " If he though of it he would also say, “Eggggg….. Nog….Gaaghaahghgagg….”


Simpson that is....


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Afternoon SW Game*



			
				mgrasso said:
			
		

> *Again, I'll reiterate my offer to run a pickup d20 Modern game in the afternoon slot. That is, if I'm able to pick up a copy at Games Plus this afternoon after work.
> 
> Is there any specific type of game that people would like to see run? I was thinking about maybe a Cold War spy thing, but if people would rather try something with a bit more flash (monsters and magic), I'd be willing to try it out.
> 
> ...



OK, I retract my offer -- you're the official back-up man if the Star Wars game falls through!  

Cold War is fine for me.  Cold War with some weirdo X-files stuff going on might be even cooler, though.  But it's your game, whatever you think you can have fun running, I'm sure I'll have fun playing.


----------



## jalea (Nov 8, 2002)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Ill bring a few dozen Krispy Kremes to go with that Oberweiss Egg Nog!   *




I can just hear the arteries hardening now.
 Mind if I join you? *<


----------



## thalmin (Nov 8, 2002)

jalea said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I can just hear the arteries hardening now.
> Mind if I join you? *< *




Please do.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 8, 2002)

Halma said:
			
		

> *You are all now my hero's...... as the great Homer
> say's "Gaaghhaahghgagg.......Doooh...nuts. " If he though of it he would also say, “Eggggg….. Nog….Gaaghaahghgagg….”
> 
> 
> Simpson that is....*



Glad you put in that last disclaimer.  Personally, I was already starting to mentally flip through both _The Iliad_ and _The Oddyssey_ to find that line...


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Afternoon SW Game*



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We will have a copy waiting for you. *




Cool, thanks! I guess I should've checked here before calling you guys just now. 

Mike


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Afternoon SW Game*



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *
> OK, I retract my offer -- you're the official back-up man if the Star Wars game falls through!
> 
> Cold War is fine for me.  Cold War with some weirdo X-files stuff going on might be even cooler, though.  But it's your game, whatever you think you can have fun running, I'm sure I'll have fun playing. *




Well, I think that can be well and accomodated. I had a Wild Talents Cold War superspies game idea that I haven't gotten to run yet, which would fit perfectly.

Would you rather I make pre-gens or do people want to make up their own characters? I'm thinking maybe somewhere in the 5th to 7th level range.

Email me if you want to keep this thread uncluttered.

Mike


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 8, 2002)

Too late, the thread is cluttered!  I'd hate to make you roll up pregens for a "maybe" game, but I'd also hate to spend an hour generating characters there.  Our little group will have two copies of Modern in the hotel room, so we can just generate some characters in case the Star Wars game falls through.


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 8, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Too late, the thread is cluttered!  I'd hate to make you roll up pregens for a "maybe" game, but I'd also hate to spend an hour generating characters there.  Our little group will have two copies of Modern in the hotel room, so we can just generate some characters in case the Star Wars game falls through. *




Sweet! Let's go with 7th level; that should give folks the opportunity to use advanced classes. I'll make some pre-gens of my own, of course.

Feel free to go with any spy-like character concept, but of course before their lives of espionage, the characters could've held any sort of job. 

And yes, I'll make sure I don't kill myself writing this thing tonight since it is only a pick-up maybe game. 

Mike


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 8, 2002)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> *Sweet! Let's go with 7th level; that should give folks the opportunity to use advanced classes. I'll make some pre-gens of my own, of course.*



FX, or no?  I.e., psionic and magic advanced classes, or do we keep that in the realm of NPCs?


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 8, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *
> FX, or no?  I.e., psionic and magic advanced classes, or do we keep that in the realm of NPCs? *




Hmm. I'm going to have to say no on those. The PCs will know about the paranormal, but not be experienced at wielding it. Is that okay?


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 8, 2002)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> *Hmm. I'm going to have to say no on those. The PCs will know about the paranormal, but not be experienced at wielding it. Is that okay? *



Sure, just have to know one way or the other.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 8, 2002)

*Joe's Very Late Plans!*

Well here's what I've been able to do.  I've talked my group, six players, into coming out to Mt. Prospect tomorrow.  We'll be picking up Serpent in the Fold, last section, and probably get there around 1:30 PM and try to squeeze in if possible.  If not we'll probably wander around and see what's going on.


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 8, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *
> Glad you put in that last disclaimer.  Personally, I was already starting to mentally flip through both The Iliad and The Oddyssey to find that line... *




It's the part where Achilles is in Troy's parking lot, peeling out and doing donuts with Hector's body strapped to the fender. I'm surprised you missed that in a close reading of the text.


----------



## Mark (Nov 8, 2002)

Wowser...  Flurry of posts... 

Looks like the players of the afternoon SW game have a back up plan and Joe will be leading the masses to Mount Prospect, so all seems well.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 8, 2002)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *It's the part where Achilles is in Troy's parking lot, peeling out and doing donuts with Hector's body strapped to the fender. I'm surprised you missed that in a close reading of the text.  *



Yeah, me too.    I thought maybe it was when Zeus comes in Santa's outfit to hump Helen cunningly disguised as a reindeer so Paris and Agamemnon didn't catch on and got distracted by the holiday drinks.  Then again, the mino-reindeer was always pretty weak.


----------



## salmacis (Nov 8, 2002)

*sign up for dire straits*

I'm interested in signing up for game 5 / slot 1 (Dire Straits)

~shannon obendorf

>>

Game 5 - Dire Straits for the Defenders of Justice Supers/d20 (probably Mutants and Masterminds)
Summary - Nobody said the life of a Superhero was easy. Your newly formed team had a perfect start as the foremost protectors of the city of Pacifica. The press loved your panache and the much beleaguered Pacifica Police Department was thankful for your help. You first opponents, the supervillians Dragoon, Niedertracht and Lizard as well as numerous thugs and robbers were easily beaten and sent to long stays in prison. There was even talk of a statue in your honor.

But a lot of that goodwill vanished in the aftermath of several high profile robberies. Important members of the community were hit, and you inability to find the culprits has raised the ire of the community. Some articles in the tabloids even suggest that only individuals with your powers could have perpetrated these crimes.Your usefulness and even your integrity is in doubt.

And now the whole city is in uproar.The major's daughter Fabrice has been kidnapped by an unknown superbeing.One thing is sure: If you don't find her fast, your time as the protectors of Pacifica is in the past.

Characters will be provided. Mail me, if you have any questions.
GM - Sebastian
Seats - 4 seats left

1. NeghVar
2. Paul Mandigo
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 8, 2002)

*MARK...*

Mark, 

I (FCWesel) and J_Waid will have to bow out of the Morning-#2 slot and I will have to bow out of the Afternoon-#3 slot.  There has been a death in the family and tonight's the wake and Saturday the Funeral.

If timing works and I am up for it I will stop by in the afternoon to perhaps have any fun that might be laying about waiting to be had.

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 8, 2002)

Floyd, my sympathies. Thanks for taking the time to notify us.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 8, 2002)

Anybody needs a ride from Hyde Park tomorrow?
Drop me an email.


----------



## Mark (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: sign up for dire straits*

Updated!



			
				salmacis said:
			
		

> *I'm interested in signing up for game 5 / slot 1 (Dire Straits)
> 
> ~shannon obendorf*




I've added you to the game.  Welcome aboard! 



			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> *Mark,
> 
> I (FCWesel) and J_Waid will have to bow out of the Morning-#2 slot and I will have to bow out of the Afternoon-#3 slot.  There has been a death in the family and tonight's the wake and Saturday the Funeral.
> 
> ...




I'm very sorry to hear that.  Our thoughts will be with you and, as thalmin said, thanks for taking the time to notify us.  If you feel up to it, please do stop by and perhaps a little gaming diversion will help you with your grief.


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 9, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *
> Sure, just have to know one way or the other. *




Should probably also mention I'm planning on setting this thing in the mid-60s, so Computer Use won't be a very useful skill, for instance. 

Sorry I didn't mention earlier. "Cold War" does cover about 55 years or so. 
Just got home... with d20 Modern! Yey.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2002)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> *Should probably also mention I'm planning on setting this thing in the mid-60s, so Computer Use won't be a very useful skill, for instance. *




I hear the laptop Univac will crush your legs...


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 9, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I hear the laptop Univac will crush your legs...  *




And hacking could quite literally involve hacking through miles of magnetic tape. 

Of course, excuse my typo: 45 years is a much better estimate for the Cold War. Not enough rest. Must... sleep... tonight.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 9, 2002)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Ill bring a few dozen Krispy Kremes to go with that Oberweiss Egg Nog!   *




Curt, now I KNOW you're worried that I haven't bought anything in a few weeks, but there's no need to bribe me with donuts to come back!  I already buy candy bars from you guys instead of a convenience store and I made sure the doctor for my wife's pregnancy was right up the street just so I could stop by and shop!!!

Please make sure to save some for my Cthulhu players to distract them from my rusty GM-ing.  

Later,
Matt


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Nov 9, 2002)

Hey guys, just an FYI I most likely won't be able to make it until 11:30 or so tomorrow. Something has come up and my morning's booked. I'll definitely be on hand for the afternoon session.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Nov 9, 2002)

Dang!  My players are dropping like flies!  Well, you can mark down Jovah to add to one of the spots in my game - he was just waiting for an opening.  And I therefore have on more spot available - that can go to any ole person looking for a game tomorrow morning.  I even wrote up a 7th character, so I _could_ add a seventh person to my Slot 1 game.

I just finished putting the final touches on the pregenerated characters for *Crossed Swords* as well as polishing up the scenario.  I'm very much looking forward to this.  

See ya in the morning!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2002)

Baron Von StarBlade said:
			
		

> *Hey guys, just an FYI I most likely won't be able to make it until 11:30 or so tomorrow. Something has come up and my morning's booked. I'll definitely be on hand for the afternoon session. *




I've marked you down as running late, so maybe you can still be integrated into the game.  That ball is in Trev's court, naturally.  



			
				Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *Dang!  My players are dropping like flies!  Well, you can mark down Jovah to add to one of the spots in my game - he was just waiting for an opening.  And I therefore have on more spot available - that can go to any ole person looking for a game tomorrow morning.  I even wrote up a 7th character, so I could add a seventh person to my Slot 1 game.
> 
> I just finished putting the final touches on the pregenerated characters for Crossed Swords as well as polishing up the scenario.  I'm very much looking forward to this.
> 
> See ya in the morning! *




Added Jovah.  You should be cool with five, but who knows who else might show up, eh?


----------



## Halma (Nov 9, 2002)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *Dang!  My players are dropping like flies!  Well, you can mark down Jovah to add to one of the spots in my game - he was just waiting for an opening.  And I therefore have on more spot available - that can go to any ole person looking for a game tomorrow morning.  I even wrote up a 7th character, so I could add a seventh person to my Slot 1 game.
> 
> I just finished putting the final touches on the pregenerated characters for Crossed Swords as well as polishing up the scenario.  I'm very much looking forward to this.
> 
> See ya in the morning! *





Can we add Paul Mandigo, my cousin, to this one?  I know you had put him in a slot but I think he would really like a Dnd game.  Just my suggestion.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2002)

Halma said:
			
		

> *Can we add Paul Mandigo, my cousin, to this one?  I know you had put him in a slot but I think he would really like a Dnd game.  Just my suggestion. *




Since I have already enforced the "no more switching and screwing up DM's planning of their games" rule, I'll leave it to you to work that out with Sebastien tomorrow.  OK?


----------



## Halma (Nov 9, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Since I have already enforced the "no more switching and screwing up DM's planning of their games" rule, I'll leave it to you to work that out with Sebastien tomorrow.  OK? *




Oh well just thought I'd ask.   I didn't mean to break any rules and such...  

I think he will enjoy any game he is in...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2002)

Halma said:
			
		

> *Oh well just thought I'd ask.   I didn't mean to break any rules and such...
> 
> I think he will enjoy any game he is in... *




No harm done, I suppose.  I just hate being put on the spot like that.  Nonetheless, I look forward to seeing everyone again, and meeting the folks that I have not yet met.


----------



## Paul_Klein (Nov 9, 2002)

LAST MINUTE character application.

Here's my Ranger for your 2nd slot game Mark (using the varient Ranger I made and you approved). Had a busy week and shoddy connection to this site, but here he is.  

Glaide: Male Half-elf, Ranger 7; Init +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); AC 19 (+3 Dex, +5 armor, +1 magic); Spd 20 feet; HP 50; Atk +7/+2 melee (1d8, longsword, 19-20 x2), +12/+7 or +10/+7/+5 ranged (1d8+2, +2 masterwork composite longbow, x3, range 110 feet); SQ Immune to magic sleep, +2 save vs. enchantment, elven blood, low-light vision, Favored Enemy (2, Animals, Magical Beasts) SV Fort +8, Ref +9, Will +5; SZ M; Str 11, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 10. 

Skills: Climb +0, Intuit Direction +5, Jump –1, Listen +8, Move Silently +5, Search +6, Spot +8, Swim –6, Wilderness Lore +12

Feats: Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Track, Weapon Focus (composite longbow)

Possessions: +2 Masterwork Composite Longbow, Longsword, +1 Green Chain Shirt, Backpack, Bedroll, 2 Days Trail Rations, 50ft Hemp Rope, Cloak of Resistance +1, Ring of Protection +1, 40 Arrows, Flint and Steel, Hooded Lantern, Pint of Oil, 2 potions of Cure Moderate Wounds. Glaide has 225 gold pieces.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2002)

Paul_Klein said:
			
		

> *LAST MINUTE character application.
> 
> Here's my Ranger for your 2nd slot game Mark (using the varient Ranger I made and you approved). Had a busy week and shoddy connection to this site, but here he is.  *




Looks fine at a glance.  Should be fun trying it out.


----------



## Paul_Klein (Nov 9, 2002)

AH, a mistake. Each of his ranged attacks should be +1 more. Forgot to figure weapon focus


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2002)

Paul_Klein said:
			
		

> *AH, a mistake. Each of his ranged attacks should be +1 more. Forgot to figure weapon focus  *




Get some sleep.   We'll fix it at lunchtime if need be.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 9, 2002)

I can't believe I am up this early on a Saturday.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2002)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *I can't believe I am up this early on a Saturday. *




I can't believe you've stopped to post!  Get in the damned shower!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 9, 2002)

Mark, what do you do, post in your sleep?

See you in a couple hours.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 10, 2002)

Just wanted to say had a great time.

I was impressed by the generosity of Fiery Dragon, Green Ronin, Paradigm, and other companies and hope others take part in the giving as the over 40 people there and many were exposed to new stuff for the first time by different companies.  Good publicity.

Heck, I even managed to finish off part 3 of Serpent in the Fold.  Thought that the manor chase was a little long mind you but otherwise it went smooth.


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2002)

*Dang!*

Dang it, Joe! I was sure I'd be the first one to post after game day. That'll teach me to spend quality time with my wife when I get home. 

I had a great time, even if I did have to leave after the prize drawing. This was my first con-type-thing, and I am definitely going to attend future Game Days. Maybe I'll even run something...

Thanks to:

Matty Helms for running a great Cthulhu game. Now that I know who you are, I'll be sure not to argue with you on RPG.net anymore.  

Troy, Joshua, Matt, Tim, and Mike for participating in the game. Hope your D20 Modern game went well. 

The guys who played Zombies with me and Helms between slots.

Mark, for being one of the prime movers behind the event (and letting me throw lots of zombies at you), and Games Plus for hosting.

Bad Axe Games, Atlas Games, and Pinnacle (and Eric Noah!) for contributing the prizes that I got to take home.

Booyah!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 10, 2002)

Man, I've wasted all this evening trying to not be sick and being with my family when I could've been posting first!!!!

First off, thanks to Mark for putting another big Game Day.  As my little RPG.net Game Day will attest to, his efforts in supporting local gaming are an inspiration to me.

Thanks to Curt and everyone and Games Plus for hosting it and keeping us all of the streets for a while.  And thanks for the donuts, Curt!!

Thanks to buzz for not punching me in the face and actually being a great guy and I can't remember what we ever fought about in the first place!

Thanks to buzz, Troy, Joshua (J-DAWG!!!!), Matt, Tim, and Mike for all playing in my little Call of Cthulhu session.  PC Body count:  One death by rabid swarm of rats, one near-death from an unsuccessful leap off a pile of crates, one *90-hour* catatonic stupor from flipping through a book, several gun shot wounds (since most janitors in my games DO pack heat), and one fainting.  Remember kids - if the first person misses the tackle when jumping down two flights of concrete stairs, the next guy might succeed!!!

Thanks to everyone who played Zombies!!! - we may have to set aside more time for it next time to make sure Mark doesn't win again  

Thanks to Sovereign Press and Mayfair Games for the incredible load of swag I walked away with!  Actually, big thanks to all the companies for providing so much that no one walked away empty handed.

Hope to see all of you at the next Game Day!

Later,
Matt

EDIT - I did some checking and buzz and I never actually fought - I had him confused with some other people in the same fight.  All's well that ends well.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 10, 2002)

What a fun-filled day!  The drive down and back wasn't as bad or as long as I recall it being (2 hours each way).  The morning session was a treat as Trevalon  ran our group through the first part of "Moonligh Madness" which had a couple of interesting combats that differed from the norm (one in which our goal was to rescue someone who was being attacked by townsfolk while not necessarily dishing out lethal damage, and another one that involved a wagon pulled by spooked horses hurtling toward the edge of a precipice) and some good roleplaying.  Plus I don't recall Fayredeth even ONCE saying "I SHALL SMITE THEE" -- though I'm not sure that's a good thing. 

I had lunch with Curt of Games Plus and then Trev helped me haul my big box o' stuff to the shop.  There was LOTS O' SWAG this time, and not just "old leftovers" from me -- lots of publishers and even an artist donated stuff, and every single person walked away with some loot.  I was so gratified to see all of the stuff I brought disappear.  

Afternoon/evening session was just some great old school dungeon stomping, complete with trick/trap rooms, a magic key to open a magic door, reverse gravity areas, and the total anihilation of one of the party members toward the end.  Eridanis juggled our rather ornery group well, and I think we're all looking forward to seeing how we "scored" in this 1st Edition tournament module (I think we might have lost some points for a little something called TEAMWORK, but what the heck, we FOUND THE MAGIC GEM and that's all that matters, right?)  

Mark, thanks as always for a masterful job of organizing, and Curt thanks again to you and your crew for hosting -- only a few short months until the next one.  Hmmm.... should I run something??


----------



## Paul_Klein (Nov 10, 2002)

Woah, that was cool.  

Thanks to Sebastian for taking in our Star Wars game. I've never played a superheroes game before, but I had a good time (even though I was the kid-sidekick  )

And Mark, I'm incredibly sorry for having to leave the adventure early. Not because I know I was intregal (all I did was screw things up for everyone), but because it was a damn good adventure. I'm so *pissed* I had to leave. I HAVE to know what was going with all the copper man!! And thanks for buming me smokes. 

Paul Mandigo - thanks again for the smokes. I only came with two for the day becuase I'm quitting, but I couldn't control myself today. 

ejja_1 - when you move out to Lake in the Hills, we should get together for a game or two. I don't have a group, and you're DAMN good at role-playing. 

Thalmin - thanks for the good time!

And thanks to all else to chatted with me. You're good people!


EDIT: SEE YA IN FEBRUARY!!!!1

Paul Klein 
AKA 
Paul_Klein


----------



## ejja_1 (Nov 10, 2002)

*Thanks*

Deffinatley have too hook up when I get moved Paul, you will be one of the first people to play in the new digs. 
Again thanks to Mark, Eric Curt and everyone else who attended it was way cool.

Ejja.


----------



## Halma (Nov 10, 2002)

*Game day was Great*

I would just like to say thanks Mark for putting this all together, and having a very successful game day. 

Thanks to all of my Players in the 2nd Session.  I feel we had a very successful session.  All of you are very incredible role-players and I had a great time running you all through my little homebrew.  I am very sorry it took so long (12:00 am) hehehe, but I had the best time.

My thanks go out to, 

             Mark - for putting this all together, and running a good game.
             Thalmin - for helping, buying the donuts, and playing
in my game.
             DocMoriarty - For not killing me right away, and playing a very good Infiltrator, Now one of my new favorite chars.
             Pbartender- Thanks for taking over the Character, and playing him as well as Doc.
             Neg Var - for Printing up the sticky name tags, and playing in my game as the Elven Wizy, and staying as long as you did.  I hope you didn't get into trouble with your wife last night.
             Sebastian -  For playing a non speaking Dejy character, which as you said wouldn’t have worked if you weren't tired already.  Thanks for also helping during my session.  That helped tremendously.
              KnowtheToe (CT)...For playing the expert... which should have been a more effective fighter than your dice rolling turned out.
              Also My cousin Paul Mandigo for coming all the way from St. Joe Michigan.  I hope he gets to read this someday.


Also thanks to all for the great gifts, and prizes.  It is very nice to see publishers support our local gaming habits.

Last but certainly not least thanks to Games plus for putting up with my late ass game session...

I can’t wait until the next one.  

Halma the Dead Barbarian.........?


----------



## thalmin (Nov 10, 2002)

You're welcome. I want to add my thanks to Mark and Eric. Thank you Trev and Halma for the fun games I played in. Thanks to everyone else who ran (or prepared to run) a game. And thanks to everyone who attended. I hope everyone had as much fun as I did.


----------



## Mark (Nov 10, 2002)

What a excellent day!  

I had a great time getting the chance to game with so many people that I normally only get to catch online.  The castle brawl was a tricky game to pull off and watching as the participants subtly tried to out-maneuver one another was a treat (Congrats to Tim on his victory).  I think one of the best parts of these events is when I have the chance to wander from table to table and just peek in on the many gaming styles that people bring to the table.  What a blast we had in that pick-up game of Zombies (even though I was incessantly mocked!  )  It always amazes me to see the varied ways that gamers can all approach running or playing the systems that we all generally only get to play at home, or occasionally at the bigger conventions.  It was great to rejoin Ed and Jason in a game and to meet Paul, Kirt and Miccah.  You guys are really fun and inventive role-players.  That scenario is going to be much better for the paces you put it through. 

Many thanks to give to everyone for coming out to Mount Prospect and spending their day with one another.  You're truly a fun bunch of people!

Thanks to Morrus and all of the moderators for putting up with these threads as we coordinated these gamedays three times in 2002.

Thanks to Games Plus for allowing us to take over their whole game room for the day.  Thanks to Curt (thalmin) and his partner Jeff (the man behind the curtain).  It's a great place to play and we all appreciate it. 

Thanks to all of the DMs who volunteer to run games and especially to those who are flexible when we combine a couple to build the full tables and make sure everyone has a good time.  It gets a little tricky in the last couple of weeks of the organizing stage, but then the day comes, everyone pulls together and it all comes out well. 

Big thanks to NeghVar for his badge design, to Shadowlight for stepping up and producing the badges, WilliamRonald for his on-site help with the drawing, and, of course, EricNoah for donating the additional prizes.

Speaking of prizes...  Thank you to all of the publishers who donated prizes to the drawing.  The goodwill and new customers that were gained by those donations go along way to cementing your companies in the industry, but even more importantly help to solidify in people's minds just how wide-spread and important our hobby is to our culture.  It's always nice to hear the feedback from the attendees when they receive their prizes.  Some mention having wanted to check out a company that they hadn't had the chance to check out yet, others are surprized by fine quality across the board of so many smaller or young publishers and most importantly each and every company that donates send a signel to the gamers that play their games how much they care about their customers. Hats off to all of you!

Thanks to all and we'll do it again after the new year!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 10, 2002)

I want to say thank you to Trevalon for his great morning game.  I thoughly enjoyed the game, especially the cheesy flavored text, "I know what your thinkin.  Is it magical?  Well you got to ask yourself, do I feel luck.  Well do ya, do you feel lucky, Punk?  It was also fun playing a werewolf.

Not an axact quote, but close enough.

A thanks to Halma for running an excellent afternoon romp saving slaves in Kalamar.  I thought he ran a great adventure and gave enough flavor to each character to add a lot of depth to the game.  All of the players did a great job with them as well.  It was worth getting home at 1 AM.  Halma must not have known about my "To Do" list I had for today.  I can always rest at work.

Thanks to Mark who, as always, did a great job of organizing the CGD and to all of the publishers who provided products.  We poor gamers are always grateful for that.

Great time.  I hope we have another in Feb.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 10, 2002)

Well another wonderful gameday has come and gone.  I never thought I'd make it through the day yesterday, especially with the two hours of sleep that I got the night--err..morning rather--beforehand while hastily preparing for my first session game.  Thank you, thank you, thank you my morning session players!  I had a blast running the game; I was scared to death the day and night before, worrying that the adventure was going to be horrible, but you guys really helped make the adventure work well. KnowTheToe, thank you for appreciating the cheesy flavor text in the module--I've looked forward to saying that line since I bought the adventure 3 or 4 years ago!  Now for the whole round of thank-yous that everyone else has been doing.

Mark, you're one of my GMing idols and a great guy in general, thank you for organizing this huge event and running a great game in the second session.  It must have been good because otherwise I would have fallen asleep!

Eric, thanks for creating this wonderful place where we can get together, talk about games, and meet and game with each other at days like this.  Thank you for bringing that huge box of goodies for us, and really, a d20 hardcover is not at all worth my little bit of menial labor helping you carry the box.

Thalmin, thank you to both you and your partner in crime Jeff for opening up your store to all of us hooligans; you're the only gaming store that I shop at, and you will always make me astound myself at how much money will very quickly leave my wallet.  And damn you and your Krispy Kremes..... 

ejj_1, "I shall call you Christy"  You're a great roleplayer and a blast to have at the table!   

Everyone who came--thank you!  You all helped make this whole event a great day for everyone else!!  I hope I have the pleasure of gaming with each one of you someday!



> Mark, thanks as always for a masterful job of organizing, and Curt thanks again to you and your crew for hosting -- only a few short months until the next one. Hmmm.... should I run something??



And yes, Eric, you should


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 10, 2002)

*More Thanks...*

Thanks to Paul and Omokage for being so thoroughly understanding about not playing Star Wars.  Maybe we'll try again next time.

Thanks to Sebastian for including us in a thrilling Supers game...  There's nothing like defeating the villains in a gratuitously spectacular display of wanton destruction of public and private property.

Thanks to DocMoriartty for leaving early , and thanks to Halma for letting me step in.

Thanks to Thalmin for a place to play...  and excellent pizza.

Thanks to Mark for the organization.

And thanks to both Mark and Eric for a couple of prizes I will most certainly get some use out of.

I hope to see you all again next time.

Now then...  back to the Star Wars Iconics.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 11, 2002)

Mark, thanks for organizing the game day.  It was good seeing you again and I enjoyed the castle brawl -- despite my early elimination.  

Curt, thanks for hosting the game day.  It was good seeing you again.

Eridanis, thanks for running the Ghost Tower of Inverness.   It was  fun.  I do agree with Eric (who should be thanked for starting EN World) that ours was a rather ornery group.  However, I would say that should be expected from characters who are pressed into service.

The prizes were great, and it was good seeing some 43 people.  One person new to the Chicago area heard about Games Plus and had no idea about the Gameday and was unfamiliar with EN World.  Hopefully, he will stop by the boards.

Mark, I am looking forward to the next game day.  

Fayredeth, expect an e-mail from me soon.  (Trev will regret this idea.)


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd like to throw in my thanks as well.  Matty's *Call of Cthulhu* game was a lot of fun (who could turn down being eaten by a pack of crazed rats while your favorite professor is torn to pieces by Deep Ones?! )

Also, a huge thanks to Mike (mgrasso) for the *d20 Modern game*.  It was hands-down the best modern-genre game I've ever played and up there with my funnest gaming sessions of all time (not to mention a great d20 Modern introduction)!  There's nothing like a high-speed boat chase through 1960's Venice to get the adrenaline pumping!

I'll _definitely_ be stealing some of you GMing techniques for my Shadowlight Chronicles game.     I hope I can participate in more of your games in the future!


Thanks to all the organizers as well.  The trip from Detroit was absolutely worth it!!

- ShadowLight (Troy Gomm) -


----------



## Jovah (Nov 11, 2002)

*Thanks a roo*

Add my thanks to the well deserved pile.

Great murder mystery - Kid Charlemagne.  
half-shadow demon swordmaker killers  -- yummy

"No one fences with the dead."
"I flash him again."
"In order to lay the woman ghost to rest we must steal her panties"
"I have Search up the wazoo!"
"Drop the rat and step away from the shadow."

And the prizes....sweet!  

Well worth the trip down from Milwaukee.  This was my first
gamesday, but it will definetly no be my last.


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 11, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Hmmm.... should I run something?? *




Make sure it's a morning slot - I'm already thinking of ideas for Black Plume Mountain for the afternoon! 

This was probably my favorite game day so far. Kid Char's haunted house mystery was a blast, and my character was a lot of fun to play (a ranger/rogue/Watch Detective). Great scenario, and I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!

I was a bit nervous about tunning GHOST TOWER in the afternoon - after all, not only were three of my regular game-mates at the table, but Mr. Eric Noah was at the table as well! Once we got rolling, the rust of years seemed to fall off, and I know I had a good time "kickin' it old-school", and I'm really glad everyone else seemed to, also. One character was killed, but luckily it was the player who had to leave early to catch the train, so it all worked out in the end. Just watch out for those fire giant boulders high and inside next time, CTD!

See everyone again in February, or so!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd like to thank someone, but they seem to all be done already!  

Anyway, I'm just taking a quick break from training at work today (and tomorrow) but I want to put up a story hour thread to chronicle the two games I played in.  I'll leave the thread open as the *ULTIMATE* Chicago Games Day thread, and anyone else who wants to post a blow by blow of their game at the game day will be welcome to do so as well.


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 11, 2002)

Joshua Dyal -

Sorry I didn't get to meet you on Saturday, but I got to talk to a couple of your car-mates from the drive over from Detroit. I'm glad you had fun, and hopefully the long drive was worth it!


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 11, 2002)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> *I'd like to throw in my thanks as well.  Matty's Call of Cthulhu game was a lot of fun (who could turn down being eaten by a pack of crazed rats while your favorite professor is torn to pieces by Deep Ones?! )
> 
> Also, a huge thanks to Mike (mgrasso) for the d20 Modern game.  It was hands-down the best modern-genre game I've ever played and up there with my funnest gaming sessions of all time (not to mention a great d20 Modern introduction)!  There's nothing like a high-speed boat chase through 1960's Venice to get the adrenaline pumping!
> 
> ...




I appreciate the kudos from you guys! I usually despise running a game on no prep time and no sleep, but you guys were great players and made the game a breeze! I had a ball in both games (thanks to Matty Helms for the Cthulhu fix!). 

I'm still undecided on a few aspects of d20 Modern, but overall it worked really well for me. Having read more of the book now, I like a lot of what I see.

Mike


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 11, 2002)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Joshua Dyal -
> 
> Sorry I didn't get to meet you on Saturday, but I got to talk to a couple of your car-mates from the drive over from Detroit. I'm glad you had fun, and hopefully the long drive was worth it! *



Likewise!  Maybe when the pictures start showing up on the web I can at least learn to spot you out of a crowd.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 11, 2002)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> *I appreciate the kudos from you guys! I usually despise running a game on no prep time and no sleep, but you guys were great players and made the game a breeze! I had a ball in both games (thanks to Matty Helms for the Cthulhu fix!).
> 
> I'm still undecided on a few aspects of d20 Modern, but overall it worked really well for me. Having read more of the book now, I like a lot of what I see.
> 
> Mike *



Thanks!  I had lots of fun with it too.  You certainly didn't come across as if you had just thrown the thing together and were running on no sleep!  And the system just amazes me: there are one or two design choices that I question (like the "subdual" damage replacement) but overall I find the book to be one of the very best in my RPG collection.


----------



## Mark (Nov 11, 2002)

Here's a link to some photos and files used for the Castle Brawl game-

http://www.creativemountaingames.com/castle.asp

There are about five dozen photos of the 28mm scaled castle that I used for the Castle Brawl Gameday event.  Some really nice close shots that might help for miniatures painting and some gridded jpgs (and a PDF) that you could download for use in a game, if you like. 

(Also one random shot from the _Zombies_ game!)


----------



## Mark (Nov 12, 2002)

Dragon Magazine Comic Artist and EN Boards poster, Tony Mosley who was at the gameday and offered up a signed sketch to the drawing is having trouble accessing the web site but asked me to express the good time he had meeting people at the gameday.  He also asked me to...

"...please feel free to mention at ENWorld (or wherever) that there are a few pics at Zogonia.com of you, Eric Noah and some of the other happy gamers at Chicago Gameday"

Ah, yes.  Photos...


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 12, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *a few pics at Zogonia.com of you, Eric Noah and some of the other happy gamers at Chicago Gameday*




I've said it before, and I'll say it again...  photogenic I am not!   

It was good meeting him, and his framed artwork was one item I secretly wished I would win during the drawing...


----------

